# Raw Go Home Show To WrestleMania



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

As much as I'm looking forward to a number of the WM matches, it's sad to think how it really doesn't feel like WM is less than a week away and this is the final Raw.


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

dxbender said:


> As much as I'm looking forward to a number of the WM matches, it's sad to think how it really doesn't feel like WM is less than a week away and this is the final Raw.


Yeah, WM 30 feels very underwhelming, and i'm not feeling excited for it. Will still watch, but eh, we'll see.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

> Daniel Bryan wasn’t at Raw last week thanks to lingering injuries from Triple H’s brutal attack on his shoulder, but with only a week to go before the biggest match (matches?) of his career, don’t expect the “Yes!” Man to sit out this week’s Raw. The Cerebral Assassin will want Bryan as weak as possible heading into their match, though, *so what final hurdle does Triple H have in store for the thorn in his side that is Daniel Bryan? *Tune in to Raw this Monday at 8/7 CT on USA Network, and be sure to tune in to WWE Network for the Raw Pre-Show at 7:30 and Backstage Pass immediately following the show!


Looks like another Bryan match followed by another beatdown coming up.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Should be a good show.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

We can only hope Bryan cuts a great promo similar to below on HHH, but dials up the intensity.


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

No mention of the main event? The original Wrestlemania main event - Randy Orton vs Batista?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Nessler said:


> No mention of the main event? The original Wrestlemania main event - Randy Orton vs Batista?


It's on disrespectful levels now the lack of attention the WWE World Heavyweight Champion Randy Orton has received on this Road To WrestleMania XXX. About seven other superstars have gotten more spotlight than Orton. Triple H and Batista have by far been built as bigger antagonists for Bryan and the fans. Feel how you must about Orton as a performer but THE Champion should have better build than this heading into the biggest show of the year.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Nessler said:


> No mention of the main event? The original Wrestlemania main event - Randy Orton vs Batista?


Why would they since it's been changed? 

That match is happening on Raw btw. At least that's what they announced last week.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

If they don't have Zeb Coulter cut a promo after a Real Americans tag win talking about how important winning the tag titles at WrestleMania is to the RA's, then I don't understand anything about booking.


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

After last week, Lesnar needs to do something to make him look like a legit threat.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TheMechXYZ said:


> Yeah, WM 30 feels very underwhelming, and i'm not feeling excited for it. Will still watch, but eh, we'll see.


If I wasn't getting it on the network I damn sure wouldn't be buying it alone. Yes I know the WWE still gets my money either way, But I also get far far more from the network than just one PPV.

Still, looking forward to Raw to see if it gets me excited enough to actually watch more things on the network during the week.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

cant wait for more big show build up and how he's the NO DOUBT UNDISPUTED favorite to win the andre the giant battle royale







only for him to go to wm30 and lose again.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> If I wasn't getting it on the network I damn sure wouldn't be buying it alone. Yes I know the WWE still gets my money either way, But I also get far far more from the network than just one PPV.
> 
> Still, looking forward to Raw to see if it gets me excited enough to actually watch more things on the network during the week.


There is only one major risk factor of streaming Mania on the network is whether or not they have the capability to manage that kind of traffic.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Can't believe how they've approached this Brock/Taker feud. I thought Lesnar would be destroying Taker on a weekly basis but they've done the exact opposite.

Wonder if Shawn Michaels will make a surprise appearance in the run up to Bryan/HHH, he always tends to show up at this time of year.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Brock and Orton have both been booked very poorly. Lets hope they can fix that. I'm excited for Wrestlemania, just because it's Wrestlemania, but this Raw doesn't really feel like an actual go home show for the "biggest event of the year".


----------



## Nessler (Oct 25, 2013)

Reaper Jones said:


> Why would they since it's been changed?
> 
> That match is happening on Raw btw. At least that's what they announced last week.


yeah. I'd have Orton standing tall tonight. RKO Bryan/Batista or preferably both


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Reaper Jones said:


> There is only one major risk factor of streaming Mania on the network is whether or not they have the capability to manage that kind of traffic.


Yeap, Arrival went well enough, and on opening day I didn't have any issues well except signing up, but that's something else.. It was a roll of the dice for them to have that PPV be the first real one they put on there. If it goes off with out a hitch it will be called a stroke of genius, if not, well it will be a rough few months at the ole' headquarters.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

John Cena to AA Bray Wyatt through the announce table please.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I dunno what to expect everything feels so odd, it doesn't even feel like Wrestlemania, I'm sure it will a bit later in the week but it seems really odd, comparing it to this time last year.

Anyways hopefully it's a cracking show and it should be, it's the Go Home show here and the WWE must hit a home run.

Expecting big things from Bryan and Hunter, can't wait to see who get's the final one up. Should be an interesting mainevent between Batista and Orton, no doubt HHH and Bryan will get involved in it some way, really hope it is epic.

Lesnar MUST get an upperhand on Taker, and needs to be seen more then once for 5 minutes on Raw like it has been lately. Hopefully he attacks Taker and looks strong going into Mania because something that I thought had huge potential has not reached it, they have one show to make this feud to standard it should have been well above, but in saying that I am still very excited about it.

Can't wait to see Bray Wyatt and Cena, has been an excellent feud and have loved what Bray has done, hopefully another great promo and they go into Mania with this feud in the right way.

Also excited about The Shield's new direction as faces, they have been brilliant lately can't wait to see what happens with them and the NAO/ Kane.

Really hope it's a top show, it needs to be massive, it's Wrestlemania season make it feel that way.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

I should be excited, I should......

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Excited for Wyatts, Bryan, RA and Shield. 

Couldn't give a fuck less about anything else. Taker/Brock is worse than what I expected.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Lol. Legit Every year the IWC be like "don't feel like wrestlemania this year"


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Randy Orton has been criminally overlooked in this build despite putting in some great work lately. He needs to end the Go Home show standing tall with both titles over his head.

And I'm actually far more pumped for this Mania than like the previous 3.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Meh. 

Which is something I shouldn't be saying the week before Wrestlemania.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

John Locke said:


> If they don't have Zeb Coulter cut a promo after a Real Americans tag win talking about how important winning the tag titles at WrestleMania is to the RA's, then I don't understand anything about booking.


I kinda hope RA get taken out by the other tag teams, Usos mainly, because that would give me some hope going into MANIA, if booking 101 serves me correctly.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

We're all a little jaded and also there are very real reason to want more too ... 

The WWE has done a good enough job since EC, but again they have missed some vital opportunities to really push it over the top. 

Skipped the mid-card for the most part by putting them all in the Andre memorial. Put the Shield in a match against the NAO. Too much worry around Bray getting the burial treatment at and post mania. Heyman pretty much single-handedly running the entire Taker vs Brock match. They had Arnold for a night and they put him with Miz who won't even be on the card ... The Tag Champions have been MIA .. the IC and US belts aren't being defended .. there's no WHC belt. 

It's all been HHH for more than two weeks. Even Bryan has had to take a backseat to HHH since occupy Raw movement - and even though a lot of people are saying that the entire focus shouldn't be Bryan, I don't see the same being said about HHH  

Of course it's been under-whelming - and can't really blame the IWC for not being super hyped.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

I've mentioned this before, but I'm attending this Raw. Should be good :mark:


----------



## jamesbondage (Mar 23, 2014)

RhodesForWHC said:


> I've mentioned this before, but I'm attending this Raw. Should be good :mark:


*damn i want to see to!*


----------



## goldigga (Nov 19, 2013)

Really wish there could have been at least some build up for the midcard. I wonder how many people realise that Ambrose is still the US champion? At least we get a tag title match at Mania, but the Brotherhood isn't even involved and we get Los Matadores and Rybaxel hotshotted into it? 

Pretty meh but excited to see how the Shield interacts with the Authority this week, hoping to see a good ol' fashioned brawl.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I'm hyped as fuck for this show, and I'm kinda' surprised other people aren't. I think this show could be awesome this year. Aside from Brock/Taker which has had a build that has made no sense, I feel like overall the build for this show has been p. decent. Better than the Mania '29 build at least, they only properly built up like two matches on that card I feel Punk/Taker and Cena/Rock. I didn't care about Brock/HHH and barely cared about Rock/Cena again.

I might just to be biased because Bryan could walk out of WrestleMania champion and that's why I'm hyped. :draper2 Once this boring week is over with and the weekend comes, that's when I really feel the buzz. :mark:


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Lol. Legit Every year the IWC be like "don't feel like wrestlemania this year"


That's because it doesnt. Every single Wrestlemania build and Wrestlemania itself of the PG era has been disapointing (except for the Triple H Orton feud in 2009).

This year Bryan's rise and story is interesting but Punk's absence has killed much of my excitement. He has left a huge gap which cannot be filled by anybody.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> John Cena to AA Bray Wyatt through the announce table please.





swagger_ROCKS said:


> I kinda hope RA get taken out by the other tag teams, Usos mainly, because that would give me some hope going into MANIA, if booking 101 serves me correctly.


I think you guys are betting on the same horse, so to speak.. : (You know, assuming Pyro isn't suddenly a Cena fan)



The Fourth Wall said:


> Well, I'm hyped as fuck for this show, and I'm kinda' surprised other people aren't. I think this show could be awesome this year. Aside from Brock/Taker which has had a build that has made no sense, I feel like overall the build for this show has been p. decent. Better than the Mania '29 build at least, they only properly built up like two matches on that card I feel Punk/Taker and Cena/Rock. I didn't care about Brock/HHH and barely cared about Rock/Cena again.


Right there with ya. Really looking forward to WM this year. Really looking forward to tonight too. Good times!



Terminator GR said:


> That's because it doesnt. Every single Wrestlemania build and Wrestlemania itself of the PG era has been disapointing (except for the Triple H Orton feud in 2009).
> 
> This year Bryan's rise and story is interesting but Punk's absence has killed much of my excitement. He has left a huge gap which cannot be filled by anybody.


Punk taking his ball and leaving really seems to have made this WM a lot better than it looked when Punk was still there. If Bryan-Sheamus2 was the planned match for Bryan, Punk's leaving gave us the occupy Raw movement, and the triple threat WM Main Event. I can't hate on that. 

Honestly, I don't miss Punk much, if at all.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Well, I'm hyped as fuck for this show, and I'm kinda' surprised other people aren't. I think this show could be awesome this year. Aside from Brock/Taker which has had a build that has made no sense, I feel like overall the build for this show has been p. decent. Better than the Mania '29 build at least, they only properly built up like two matches on that card I feel Punk/Taker and Cena/Rock. I didn't care about Brock/HHH and barely cared about Rock/Cena again.
> 
> I might just to be biased because Bryan could walk out of WrestleMania champion and that's why I'm hyped. :draper2 Once this boring week is over with and the weekend comes, that's when I really feel the buzz. :mark:


I agree.. This Mania has potential to be the best Mania in years: Lesnar/Taker will be great, Cena/Wyatt will be good, Bryan/HHH will be off the chain, the World title match will be full of drama, the Shield match will (hopefully) just be the Shield fucking shit up, the battle royal should be fun, and I foresee some entertaining spots from Cesaro during the tag match. Couple that with the supposed legends signed on to appear and you have a Mania that shits on last years.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> John Cena to AA Bray Wyatt through the announce table please.


Don't trust the whole "loser gains the upper hand before the PPV" when it comes to :cena3


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

The Cynical Miracle said:


> Lol. Legit Every year the IWC be like "don't feel like wrestlemania this year"


:lel and every year they'll stream it and be like "What a waste of money" 


Might not be able to see this as im flying Tuesday and have a coach to catch in the morning, will try to grab it on my phone if possible.


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Well, I'm hyped as fuck for this show, and I'm kinda' surprised other people aren't. I think this show could be awesome this year. Aside from Brock/Taker which has had a build that has made no sense, I feel like overall the build for this show has been p. decent. Better than the Mania '29 build at least, they only properly built up like two matches on that card I feel Punk/Taker and Cena/Rock. I didn't care about Brock/HHH and barely cared about Rock/Cena again.
> 
> I might just to be biased because Bryan could walk out of WrestleMania champion and that's why I'm hyped. :draper2 Once this boring week is over with and the weekend comes, that's when I really feel the buzz. :mark:


Yeah I'm not getting the large degree of ambivalence towards this WM and to the RTWM. 

-We've got a white hot main event feud that will produce 2 white hot matches.

-A feud I was initially worried about, Wyatt/Cena, has turned out great (with an awesome video package to boot) 

-A Taker Streak match which, despite the lackluster build, could be great.

-A WM moment for the Shield, they should get a fine face pop.

There is a lot wrong with this RTWM, namely the lazy booking of the Battle Royal and the Divas match, Orton becoming an afterthought despite being Champ, Rybaxel getting a title shot (random as fuck) and the NAO taking a place on the card that could have been used by a heel tag team that could make the Shield match better.

But all in all I'm pretty pumped for Sunday.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

Bearodactyl said:


> I think you guys are betting on the same horse, so to speak.. : (You know, assuming Pyro isn't suddenly a Cena fan)


Oh Pyro definitely wants Cena to lose at mania. Why else he would want to see Cena put Bray through Announce table. I still see Cena losing mania and still get his moment of glory from dispatching the other two guys while Bray gets out from the harms way so Cena can bask in glory with Hogan and Bray can take the win which would put him ahead in his career.

It will be interesting to see how they shape this last RAW before Wrestlemania. I hope it won't let us down. If they have too many filler matches with no buildup it's definitely gonna decrease the hype.


----------



## Rhys3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hopefully it can live up to the hype Cant wait these next 11 hours :| really wishing 11 30 am would hurry up but 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm really excited for Daniel Bryan, but man, it doesn't feel like Wrestlemania is a week away at all.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I hope they do something big with Bryan tonight! :bryan


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Ryback_Working_Out_In_the_Gym_Chad_Dukes.html



> - Hulk Hogan hyped tonight's RAW on Twitter this morning:
> 
> "Headed to DC for RAW brother,I'm gettin that weird crazy feeling again brother HH"


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

They really need for brock to come out and beat the hell out of taker to make him seem like a threat. Like undertaker is in the ring then a coffin comes down and it says Eat sleep break the streak. Then undertaker opens it and its nothing and paul heyman hits undertaker with a chair distracting him then brock just comes in screaming like a bird with 10 chairs and beats him up for 10 minutes. Could get brock and heyman serious heat. (I know it wouldnt happen but funny if it did)


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark: At least Bryan is there tonight and surely Lesnar must get the upperhand on Taker.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...Battle_Royal_Piper_Talks_WM_Reveals_Soda.html



> - WWE is expected to announce some of the final 4 spots in the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal on tonight's RAW. Rob Van Dam is rumored to be one of those final 4 entrants.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

So there is not any suprise-entrances at that Andre the Giant RR?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

TKOW said:


> Can't believe how they've approached this Brock/Taker feud. I thought Lesnar would be destroying Taker on a weekly basis but they've done the exact opposite.
> 
> Wonder if Shawn Michaels will make a surprise appearance in the run up to Bryan/HHH, he always tends to show up at this time of year.


i think with undertaker being noticeably older and smaller they want to make him look as strong as possible


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

KakeRock said:


> So there is not any suprise-entrances at that Andre the Giant RR?


Surprises aren't good for business brother, selling tickets is dude. :hogan2


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

KakeRock said:


> So there is not any suprise-entrances at that Andre the Giant RR?


I'm willing to bet Jericho will be in it.

They also said "_some _of the final 4" ... Lol. Do you really think that a dirt sheet wouldn't leave a window open for themselves?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> I've mentioned this before, but I'm attending this Raw. Should be good :mark:


Have a great time man and get Rhodes autograph for me :lol

Last week was a good show, so I'm hoping tonight it is even better.


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm still astonished that it's less than a week until Wrestlemania. This feels more like September. Which is not good.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

It is hard to believe that this is the last RAW before the biggest PPV of the year.

I know that it usually isn't good for two guys to get very physical before the big match but Brock needs to get the upper hand on Undertaker tonight if they want people to care about this match. It is funny how Lawler keeps trying to say things to make it seem like Brock is the bigger guy and Undertaker is the underdog.. yet so far it has been Undertaker who has been on top.


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

Agreed -- Brock needs to beat down Taker tonight.


----------



## Jean0987654321 (Mar 30, 2013)

Its finally here. WM...oh boy, this will be fun


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Last RAW before the biggest event of the year and it doens't feel that big anyway.

They should rewind The Rock's last year promos; I know it would make no sense, but atleeast it would feel big.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy Shit I'm hyped. THis Wrestlemania feels huge. THe culmination of a 8 months long storyline. One man against all of Evolution (Minus flair)
Not only that, but we've got the Battle of the two part-timers we actually give a shit about. Lesnar vs. Taker should be great.
THere's also Wyatt in the biggest match of his career, Shield in possibly their last Mania as a team, and a Battle ROyal that Cesaro should win

HYPE


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

RVD to return - awesome

Praying Brock/Taker isn't made a casket match.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Zeb needs to have a promo outside the white house. Talking to someone off screen as "mr president". Once its over pan out to santino in blackface


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

Bearodactyl said:


> Punk taking his ball and leaving really seems to have made this WM a lot better than it looked when Punk was still there. If Bryan-Sheamus2 was the planned match for Bryan, Punk's leaving gave us the occupy Raw movement, and the triple threat WM Main Event. I can't hate on that.
> 
> Honestly, I don't miss Punk much, if at all.


I realize what you are saying but I am talking about star power mainly.


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

Super stoked to be there tonight. It's going to be a loooong show.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Things you are hoping for on this final RAW b4 WM?*

For me

1. Hope Brock can get some momentum against Taker. I'm not sure if both guys are even booked for tonight, but the build up has been terrible. We all know Taker is winning, but they haven't even made it interesting. Brock has been squashed entirely. I think it's too late for them to make this build up good, but they have to do something, and it has to be tonight.

2. Hoping for more Batista/Orton build up. It's pretty much all been about Bryan-HHH, these guys aren't as interesting or good imo, but they need to have their motives heard too. They've had a few interactions, nothing really memorable. I would love to see both guys take out HHH AND Bryan just to let us know that they're in the ME too, and it's not all about HHH-Bryan. I want either HHH or Bryan to win the title at Mania, but I think this would really help the main event. 

3. Hoping for something interesting out of the midcard. I harp on them not booking the midcard at all, but it's true. It's too late now to add storylines going into Mania perhaps, but maybe this can be the start of a feud?

4. Cena to get the upperhand on the Wyatts. Cena has played the typical underdog role during this feud, which has me weary. We all know when his back is against the corner, he comes through with the wins. Don't get me wrong, I think the feud has been excellent so far, and I think Cena has done a good job with it. I just have seen this so many times, so hopefully he can get the best of them tonight to make their match less predictable. Hopefully Cena puts Wyatt over at Mania.


5. AJ. I wanna see AJ either have a good match, or get on the mic and be nasty.


6. I don't want to hear about the app. or the ratings, or social media bs.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Even though I'm not as hyped as maybe I should be, I will say I'm looking much more forward to this Mania than last year's.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Things you are hoping for on this final RAW b4 WM?*



Get-The-E-Out said:


> For me
> 
> 1. Hope Brock can get some momentum against Taker. I'm not sure if both guys are even booked for tonight, but the build up has been terrible. We all know Taker is winning, but they haven't even made it interesting. Brock has been squashed entirely. I think it's too late for them to make this build up good, but they have to do something, and it has to be tonight.
> 
> ...


I like this list. But for #6 I would prepare for some disappointment there.

Hope there is some actual build for the announced Rybaxel v Usos Tag Title Match at WM, as well.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Things you are hoping for on this final RAW b4 WM?*

I'm hoping for an announcement along the lines of.......

"LAdies and Gentleman, due to Batista's ripped jeans scraping and puncturing one of his balls, he will be unable to compete at WM and instead will be replaced by..........

*Haaaaaaaaaaaallelujah*

I can but dream 
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

On a serious note i'm just hoping for something.....anything to get me into this Taker vs Brock match but i think it's far too late for that. I think Bryan vs HHH and Cena vs Wyatt will have one mor final epic twist. 

Also what's up with Big E? Is he fighting against anyone to defend his IC title? I've not seen or heard that mentioned anywhere which is weird.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

6 nights away.. already.

:allen1


----------



## TheMechXYZ (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Things you are hoping for on this final RAW b4 WM?*

I just want Lesnar to F5 the fuck out of Taker. That's all i want.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Things you are hoping for on this final RAW b4 WM?*



A-C-P said:


> I like this list. But for #6 I would prepare for some disappointment there.


I know it's coming. hopefully I can turn the channel in time.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Things you are hoping for on this final RAW b4 WM?*



TheMechXYZ said:


> I just want Lesnar to F5 the fuck out of Taker. That's all i want.


I want him to beat the holy hell out of him. If it doesn't happen this will be the biggest disappointment in a long time for me regarding Wrestlemania. Why have Taker get in his head, f*** with him, have him beat Brock up a few times, only to have Taker win a predictable match?

They should have built this up with Brock saying last time they had a feud he beat Taker in his own match, and left him looking like hell.

Brock has literally jobbed to him the ENTIRE time.


----------



## michelem (Feb 11, 2014)

*Re: Things you are hoping for on this final RAW b4 WM?*

Hoping for Batista Bombs right and left


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Things you are hoping for on this final RAW b4 WM?*

Nothing. Absolutely nothing. I'm done hoping because with the WWE having hope is setting yourself up for disappointment 9 times out of 10 and even though that one time is usually worth it, it does not make up for those 9 other flights of fancy. 

With great expectations, there is only great disappointment.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Things you are hoping for on this final RAW b4 WM?*

- Brock needs to absolutely anally destroy Taker, figuratively speaking, and render him a slobbering mess. He needs to add the necessary intrigue and shock to tell that severly lacking feud.

- Batista needs more interaction with Orton and only about Orton. Maybe they can do a "who was the best member out of evolution" promo before their match.

- Bryan needs to cut a career defining promo on Triple H vowing to destroy him and unleash the inner asskicker/dragon?

- John Cena needs to fend off the Wyatts to give off an impression that he's ready for Sunday (only for Bray Wyatt to beat him clean at Mania)

- There needs to be a final brawl with Bryan/HHH/Orton/Batista to close the show with Orton standing tall, since he's looking like crap the entire build.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Things you are hoping for on this final RAW b4 WM?*



Reaper Jones said:


> Nothing. Absolutely nothing. I'm done hoping because with the WWE having hope is setting yourself up for disappointment 9 times out of 10 and even though that one time is usually worth it, it does not make up for those 9 other flights of fancy.
> 
> With great expectations, there is only great disappointment.



:cole3 you sound upset, i was that way too when I was down over not getting enough WWE action

:lawler you can start right now for FREE!

:cole3 that's right, king. you can now get A FREE TRIAL of the EARTH SHATTERING WWE NETWOK

:lawler I CAN'T GET ENOUGH OF IT


but yeah, just saying


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Things you are hoping for on this final RAW b4 WM?*



THANOS said:


> - *Brock needs to absolutely anally destroy Taker, figuratively speaking, and render him a slobbering mess. He needs to add the necessary intrigue and shock to tell that severly lacking feud.*
> 
> - Batista needs more interaction with Orton and only about Orton. Maybe they can do a "who was the best member out of evolution" promo before their match.
> 
> ...


Even if there was a prison style raping, they have left it too late for ANYBODY to have any lingering doubt about the eventual winner. Look we all know Undertaker is going to win but can they at least try and put some doubt in our minds before the inevitable unfolds before our eyes. After all HHH and HBK there was defo some doubt and with Punk there was a slight doubt if not much.

They also need to make it a gimmick match because f*ck watching Taker and Brock wrestle in a normal match for 30 mins plus. That would be horrendous.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Clique said:


> It's on disrespectful levels now the lack of attention the WWE World Heavyweight Champion Randy Orton has received on this Road To WrestleMania XXX. About seven other superstars have gotten more spotlight than Orton. Triple H and Batista have by far been built as bigger antagonists for Bryan and the fans. Feel how you must about Orton as a performer but THE Champion should have better build than this heading into the biggest show of the year.


Agreed.

Looking forward to Bryan, HHH, GOATista, Orton & Shield.


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

We are six days away from experiencing one of the greatest moments in wrestling history. Man I can't wait.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Things you are hoping for on this final RAW b4 WM?*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Even if there was a prison style raping, they have left it too late for ANYBODY to have any lingering doubt about the eventual winner. Look we all know Undertaker is going to win but can they at least try and put some doubt in our minds before the inevitable unfolds before our eyes. After all HHH and HBK there was defo some doubt and with Punk there was a slight doubt if not much.
> 
> They also need to make it a gimmick match because f*ck watching Taker and Brock wrestle in a normal match for 30 mins plus. That would be horrendous.


I agree completely. They need to do something to at least give some doubt to the casuals or this match will be the most telegraphed main event to both smarks and casuals alike which = much less buys. I would have liked to see an Octagon cage style match between Taker and Brock, that works a similar style to Cena/Brock.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Things you are hoping for on this final RAW b4 WM?*



Get-The-E-Out said:


> I want him to beat the holy hell out of him. If it doesn't happen this will be the biggest disappointment in a long time for me regarding Wrestlemania. Why have Taker get in his head, f*** with him, have him beat Brock up a few times, only to have Taker win a predictable match?
> 
> They should have built this up with Brock saying last time they had a feud he beat Taker in his own match, and left him looking like hell.
> 
> Brock has literally jobbed to him the ENTIRE time.


they are protecting Taker from being legit injured


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

I am looking forward to Post Mania RAW


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Things you are hoping for on this final RAW b4 WM?*



Get-The-E-Out said:


> but yeah, just saying


Lol. Not exactly mad. Just not playing this game of "will they, won't they" anymore. It's total gratification or bust at this point. All in, or all out. No more compromises and no more consolation prizes. Outcome of mania determines whether I continue to watch the WWE or not.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm guessing they do Batista vs Fella again because they always do rematches on Raw from Smackdown. Bryan shows up to get revenge on Triple H, and Lesnar finally gets the upperhand in this awful feud with Taker.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I'm guessing they do Batista vs Fella again because they always do rematches on Raw from Smackdown. Bryan shows up to get revenge on Triple H, and Lesnar finally gets the upperhand in this awful feud with Taker.


They have booked Batista vs. Orton for tonight but I'm sure it will end with a brawl with Bryan and Trips involved. Should be interesting to see who comes out on top at the end of the show. I agree with the guy who said Orton needs it badly.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Things you are hoping for on this final RAW b4 WM?*



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> Even if there was a prison style raping, they have left it too late for ANYBODY to have any lingering doubt about the eventual winner. Look we all know Undertaker is going to win but can they at least try and put some doubt in our minds before the inevitable unfolds before our eyes. After all HHH and HBK there was defo some doubt and with Punk there was a slight doubt if not much.


Actually, HBK WM25 and HHH WM28 matches there really wasn't any doubt at all in Taker winning until the actual matches took place and the near-falls created those moments of doubts. The matches were still great regardless of how much of a chance there was in the streak ending...

... but you do have a great point, and something WWE doesn't seem to realize, nor did they for Punk last year at Mania (the only reason there was even a super small chance it could've been believed Punk was beating Taker was due to Punk being full-time, a heel, and the ideal candidate as someone who was proven, but could still gain a lot by ending the streak). They don't seem to feel the need to build up someone as a threat to the streak unless they're a face... which is beyond stupid. Even if us "internet fans" know (or at least think we know) all that's going on backstage and that the streak won't end by this guy or that guy, they should at least try to make the casuals believe Taker's opponent could maybe win. 

Instead, Brock's getting his butt whooped and commentators are looking like idiots, trying to put over Brock as being a threat and the most dangerous yet, when he's been even less effective than Punk was last year against Taker. 

Tonight might change that part, but even if they have Brock absolutely destroy Taker, unless he does it without distractions and actually gets the better of Taker, Brock might has the worst chance to end the streak since Henry in 2006. This shit happened during the HHH feud, where Brock gets owned every time they fought, but at least during that Brock wasn't challenging an undefeated streak where he has to look kayfabe as strong as possible.


----------



## Bahgawdking (Mar 31, 2014)

*Re: Things you are hoping for on this final RAW b4 WM?*

why do i get the feeling that Vince is just gonna have Taker slay Brock and that the real draw to that match is the Stinger coming down from the rafters? Taker has absolutely dominated Brock thus far.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Clique said:


> They have booked Batista vs. Orton but I'm sure it will end with a brawl with Bryan and Trips involved. Should be interesting to see who comes out on top at the end of the show. I agree with the guy who said Orton needs it badly.


Oh. I so wasn't paying attention. 

I'd agree that Orton needs to come out on top. Maybe Triple H pedigrees Batista, Bryan gives H the running knee, and Orton RKO's Bryan to end the show, or Bryan takes out both Triple H and Batista before getting RKO'd by Orton.

Orton needs it the most. His booking has been horrendous.


----------



## MoneyInc (Feb 21, 2013)

Crowds have been great this year especially lately. I think that has to do with the writing between last years mania and this years. There has been a few slow spots throughout the year but the build between the HHH and Bryan feud has been flawless. It also makes it so damn interesting when it is an unpredictable outcome. I mean I think Bryan would win but i surely can't gaurentee it. 

Shield have been top notch this year as well. 

It is also funny that Batista is so bad that his segments are almost entertaining because watching him botch lines is priceless.


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm more excited about Mania this year than last year. At least this year we have new or fresh match ups with HHH/Bryan, Brock/Taker, Cena/Wyatt and even the main event. Last year I really gave no fucks for Mania.


----------



## ThomasTroutman (Nov 14, 2013)

It's going to be a wild show tonight! Cannot wait for this one!


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


> I've mentioned this before, but I'm attending this Raw. Should be good :mark:


What section?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Forgot to mention..

Cena to cut a heartfelt promo about needing to win, about needing to beat Bray Wyatt at WrestleMania..

And then to come out next week with a spring in his step and not a care in the world :cena2


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

TKOW said:


> Forgot to mention..
> 
> Cena to cut a heartfelt promo about needing to win, about needing to beat Bray Wyatt at WrestleMania..
> 
> And then to come out next week with a spring in his step and not a care in the world :cena2


You say that like it's happened before. :side:


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow.. is it just 1 week before WM already?.......... doesnt feel like WM season at all, exactly like last years WM.

I guess I should be excited for this show. I hope they do something cool.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Wow.. is it just 1 week before WM already?.......... doesnt feel like WM season at all, exactly like last years WM.
> 
> I guess I should be excited for this show. I hope they do something cool.


Yeah lol, i had to kinda remind myself it is actually Mania next week.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Some predictions:

- Wyatt delivers another Sister Abigail to Cena. 'LOL Cena's obviously winning now - guaranteed!'
- Triple H pedigrees Bryan on his car. 'LOL Bryan's obviously winning now - guaranteed!'
- Brock F5's Undertaker on his pick up truck. 'LOL Taker's obviously winning now - guaranteed!'
- Kane and New Age Outlaws throw The Shield off the roof of the building. 'LOL The Shield's obviously winning now - guaranteed!'
- The 29 other guys in the battle royal decimate The Big Show, leaving him moments from death in the middle of the road. 'LOL Big Show's obviously winning now - guaranteed!'


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Oh my god...






Heyman interview, and within the first minute he mentions the history Taker and Brock have and that Taker has never beaten Brock. :lmao

Y U KNOW DO THIS, WWE?

Oh right, we can't let the fans remember/know about when Taker wasn't the deadman :vince


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, you would think the fact that Taker hasnt beat Brock would be a key build up feature lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Doesn't feel like Mania is 6 days away. Tonight may change that though, so looking forward to tonight.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

It's too late for them to save the absolutely horrendous build(worst I can remember). However, they can at least have a good show and do their best to add at least and ounce of intrigue into the show. At least, they should be able to make this replication of TNA Pay-Per-View buildup and turn it into C-level WWE PPV build, like Payback.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Less than a week to Wrestlemania and the go home Raw is tonight!

LET'S DO (voice cracks) THIS!?

:lelbrock


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

connormurphy13 said:


> Less than a week to Wrestlemania and the go home Raw is tonight!
> 
> LET'S DO (voice cracks) THIS!?
> 
> :lelbrock


I do wonder if Bork is going to talk tonight :brock


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

connormurphy13 said:


> Less than a week to Wrestlemania and the go home Raw is tonight!
> 
> LET'S DO (voice cracks) THIS!?
> 
> :lelbrock


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I really want to see Bryan show some aggression tonight, maybe even attack HHH. I'm also interested to see what happens with Brock/Taker and Cena/Wyatt.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I wanna see Cena do a Wyatt-esque promo tonight. :mark:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

All I can think of is that WWE are relying on people remembering Lesnar destroyed Big Show and that he'll do the same to 'Taker.

That being said: I'm looking forward to any mention of that 14 diva match


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

A segment for Raw was being filmed this afternoon, click the link to see what it was (spoilers, obviously): http://instagram.com/p/mNuyVNkpP3/


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> A segment for Raw was being filmed this afternoon, click the link to see what it was (spoilers, obviously): http://instagram.com/p/mNuyVNkpP3/


Too.....tempted.....damn.......it.......


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Hoping for another :wyatt promo tonight, his promo in recent weeks has been fantastic.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys, at least, we're not having Cena-Rock III!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TOM MADISON said:


> Hey guys, at least, we're not having Cena-Rock III!


The rubber match actually interests me, those two egos, who'd go over?


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> I really want to see Bryan show some aggression tonight, maybe even attack HHH. I'm also interested to see what happens with Brock/Taker and Cena/Wyatt.


I would like to see that but not too much as typical WWE logic means that would mean he would lose at WM30. Though the funny thing is HHH/Bryan would both add so much to the title match it could be good either way


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Big Ending said:


> It's too late for them to save the absolutely horrendous build


No...there's still ONE THING THEY CAN DO. I'm begging for it at this point.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

checkcola said:


> The rubber match actually interests me, those two egos, who'd go over?


Rock wouldn't have cared about doing the job again.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Slider575 said:


> I would like to see that but not too much as typical WWE logic means that would mean he would lose at WM30. Though the funny thing is HHH/Bryan would both add so much to the title match it could be good either way


Yeah I was thinking the same thing, maybe he could attempt to attack HHH, but have Orton and Batista attack Bryan from behind.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

funnyfaces1 said:


> We are six days away from experiencing one of the greatest moments in wrestling history. Man I can't wait.


Orton making smarks cry on the biggest stage of them all will def be a sight to see.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> A segment for Raw was being filmed this afternoon, click the link to see what it was (spoilers, obviously): http://instagram.com/p/mNuyVNkpP3/


haha, just noticed what he was stepping on or had his feet on


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Once again. How in the hell can Brocklesnarguy be everywhere?! Im pretty jealous

Pretty exited for tonights RAW! Brock getting upperhand on Taker and possibly a new GOAT promo from Hunter :mark: 
Too bad no more NXT on Sky


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

KakeRock said:


> Once again. How in the hell can Brocklesnarguy be everywhere?! Im pretty jealous
> 
> Pretty exited for tonights RAW! Brock getting upperhand on Taker and possibly a new GOAT promo from Hunter :mark:
> *Too bad no more NXT on Sky *


nxt is on sky tonight 12am ss3


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah, NXT is always on before Raw isn't it? 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

I'd mark out if you heard the shout that starts the Wyatt promos, and then saw Cena dressed up as Wyatt, cutting a promo similar to the ones Wyatt's been doing to him.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Why is Raw on at 3AM in the UK today?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Why is Raw on at 3AM in the UK today?


lol i don't know what other people are seeing but my sky is saying nxt 12am raw 1am like normal.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Fucking better not be on at 3am.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0331/572712/legend-on-raw-tonight/



> - Busted Open Radio noted on their Twitter ( @BustedOpenRadio ) that their sources are reporting that WWE Hall of Famer "Rowdy" Roddy Piper will be on RAW tonight.


not sure if true but thats a rumor for RAW


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah its back on SS3 at 01:00 AM. I set recorded it earlier. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> lol i don't know what other people are seeing but my sky is saying nxt 12am raw 1am like normal.


The streams i use are saying 3. Maybe they've messed up their timings?


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

The Hitman said:


> Yeah its back on SS3 at 01:00 AM. I set recorded it earlier.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


yeah me too haha, @ bad for business they must have got the times wrong on your stream or something.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm going to guess the show starts out with talking. Probably HHH/Steph. Or else if not them either Orton, Batista, Bryan or Cena.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

CHIcagoMade said:


> HHH making smarks cry on the biggest stage of them all will def be a sight to see.


Fixed.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Daylight Saving Time (United States) 2014 began at 2:00 AM on
*Sunday, March 9
*and ends at 2:00 AM on
*Sunday, November 2*


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Bloody clock change. I enjoyed it starting at midnight as I have work early on Tuesdays.

Oh well. Another shattered shift tomorrow it is!


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I'M A CM PUNK GIRL said:


> nxt is on sky tonight 12am ss3


Last week they did not show it and somebody here told that they are not going to show it anymore ,hope they still do!

edit. Sorry for the mix up ,im doing this with the crappiest tablet ever


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Really excited for this, doesn't feel like 6 days to Mania


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Wonder what they are gonna pull of tonight


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Like others have said, this buildup for Wrestlemania 30 has been pretty terrible. It doesn't feel like Wrestlemania season at all, it feels like we're heading in to just a regular PPV. Hopefully that will all change on RAW tonight. 

The Bryan/HHH/Batista/Orton stuff I'm interested in seeing. I sense Bryan will get some sort of payback on HHH tonight, and I'm hoping Orton looks strong tonight going in to Wrestlemania 30. The Undertaker/Lesnar fued has also been lacking, and I'm hoping Lesnar gets the upperhand on Undertaker finally. The Shield stuff is always interesting to me, especially with them as faces. Kinda hoping Cena cuts a Bray-esque promo tonight, that would rule. 

It's not like I'm ordering Wrestlemania 30 anyways, but at this point I'm considering not even watching it on a stream. RAW tonight will hopefully sway me to want to at least watch it on stream.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

All i can say is "meh".

Hopefully the show itself makes up for the lack of build up and excitement.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

The underwhelming feeling is because of last week's RAW, where they lost major momentum. Between the occupy RAW segment and the follow up to that with the Triple H beatdowns, it was coming around nicely but then they had to put the focus on the predictable and stale streak last week(which had a counter-productive build-up not to mention) and it all went to shit. 

Batista and Orton have become complete afterthoughts which isn't helping either. Using them as a fodder for Triple H/Bryan build-up is essentially like telling everyone not to care about them when they are on the show. Nothing much else can be done with Cena/Wyatt. So yeah, last week hurt them bad.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm pretty excited but only because I know its the Mania go-home show. Really doesn't feel like its that time of the year already - but the WWE does have three hours of Raw today. Hopefully, some shit goes down tonight!


----------



## Scotty Cuzz (Aug 14, 2007)

RRRRRRAPADO!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Contrarian said:


> The underwhelming feeling is because of last week's RAW, where they lost major momentum. Between the occupy RAW segment and the follow up to that with the Triple H beatdowns, it was coming around nicely but then they had to put the focus on the predictable and stale streak last week(which had a counter-productive build-up not to mention) and it all went to shit.
> 
> Batista and Orton have become complete afterthoughts which isn't helping either. Using them as a fodder for Triple H/Bryan build-up is essentially like telling everyone not to care about them when they are on the show. Nothing much else can be done with Cena/Wyatt. So yeah, last week hurt them bad.


I have to totally agree with this! I think they really did lose a lot of steam last week, especially by not featuring Bryan at all - the hottest thing in wrestling right now. I wish they would just have him appear on camera for a satellite promo or something while appearing taped up.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Well its the go home show. Looking forward to it. WM XXX right around the corner.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Contrarian said:


> The underwhelming feeling is because of last week's RAW, where they lost major momentum. Between the occupy RAW segment and the follow up to that with the Triple H beatdowns, it was coming around nicely but then they had to put the focus on the predictable and stale streak last week(which had a counter-productive build-up not to mention) and it all went to shit.
> 
> Batista and Orton have become complete afterthoughts which isn't helping either. Using them as a fodder for Triple H/Bryan build-up is essentially like telling everyone not to care about them when they are on the show. Nothing much else can be done with Cena/Wyatt. So yeah, last week hurt them bad.


Well said.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

Mainboy said:


>




It's a shame Cesaro is on the pre show and we get some lousy divas match on the main card. Speaking of divas how is Rosa Mendez still employed? She can't wrestle and has really done nothing in the wwe.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> I'm going to guess the show starts out with talking. Probably HHH/Steph. Or else if not them either Orton, Batista, Bryan or Cena.


Hope Daniel Bryan runs in from outta nowhere and beats up Triple H with his crutches or a chair.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Well anyway lolo it should be a good show. Hopefully for a go home show xD


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

30 minutes baby!!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Bad News Pre Show


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

FFS Barrett on pre show team.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Barrett's out here!


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

PIPERS PIT TONIGHT!


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Undertakers final message to Batista? Good one Booker.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like Piper's bitching paid off.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Time for pre-show.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

By drooled on he means jizzed on. Dave means steph has been jizzed on a lot.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Molfino said:


> Undertakers final message to Batista? Good one Booker.


:lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Mikecala98 said:


> Bad News Pre Show


Best news of the night!
:barrett


And now we get to see just how bad that main event might have been, or be shocked out of our minds as they put on a 5 star match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> Best news of the night!
> :barrett
> 
> 
> And now we get to see just how bad that main event might have been, *or be shocked out of our minds as they put on a 5 star match*.


I would genuinely LOVE to see this happen lol. Anti-climax dun dun dunnn!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Please make this shitty fued watchable.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

WWE Network ‏@WWENetwork 2m

TONIGHT: @WWE Hall of Famer @R_Roddy_Piper hosts a @WrestleMania edition of #PipersPit, LIVE on @WWE #RAW in DC!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lets do TTTtttthhhhhHHHHHHIIIiiiiiiiiSSSsssSsssSsssSs!


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Can't wait for this Raw,should be good.I know many don't feel like its Mania season but come Friday/Saturday i'm sure you all will be pumped for it.It will be the best Wrestlemania in 6 years for me.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

It would be sweet if tonight lesnar/heyman did something to undertaker to raise question if he will even be able to show up at wrestlemania. Like bury him alive, throw him into a body of water, stuff him into the coffin and set it ablaze, etc. then Sunday lesnar makes his entrance and we are left waiting and wondering if taker will make it. (We all know he would but it would be fun)


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Can i get a pm for a hd stream thanks.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Lawler is one creepy ass looking motherfucker


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

I actually liked that Jerry Lawler segment. Good seeing the kids enjoying themselves and being genuinely excited for the show.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

Can't believe it's the final RAW before WrestleMania.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

There is no way this WWE Network stream will hold up for Wrestlemania 30

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

IM READY TO MEET JOHN CENA


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

finalnight said:


> There is no way this WWE Network stream will hold up for Wrestlemania 30
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm having my doubts, if Pre-show is lagging for me, i can't see WM30 being a success.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Nice package for the Cena vs Bray match


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Molfino said:


> I'm having my doubts, if Pre-show is lagging for me, i can't see WM30 being a success.


Yeah, I anticipate a lot of angry customers on Monday morning

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Alex Riley looks like the frat guy that left college 7 years ago but still acts like he lives in a frat and always wants to drink and party and it's just like "Alex stfu I got work and adult stuff... No I don't want to go to the beer pong tournament at that bar that let's high schoolers in. ALEX STAHP"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ichabod Crane said:


> Can't believe it's the final RAW before WrestleMania.


I know. Hopefully tonight's go-home show is super eventful and it starts feeling like Mania season!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

PUNK TO RETURN TONIGHT!!!!































































:lmao Just kidding. But seriously, could you imagine?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> Alex Riley looks like the frat guy that left college 7 years ago but still acts like he lives in a frat and always wants to drink and party and it's just like "Alex stfu I got work and adult stuff... No I don't want to go to the beer pong tournament at that bar that let's high schoolers in. ALEX STAHP"


:lol Spot on!


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Cenas going over


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Alex Riley is trying way too hard and its annoying
ITS JUST A PRE SHOW


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I actually like Harper more than Bray.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Absolute said:


> PUNK TO RETURN TONIGHT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be the best go-home show ever! :lol


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

#birthofbray


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

The Absolute said:


> PUNK TO RETURN TONIGHT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could lol xD The crowd would probably mark brah :lmao


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The way I see it is cena wins and pins bray clean. But after the match cena gets beat down bad by the Wyatt's. Of course he will come out on raw the following night all hunky dory because fuck cena


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Its April 1st i think we will get a trick.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Phillies3:16 said:


> The way I see it is cena wins and pins bray clean. But after the match cena gets beat down bad by the Wyatt's. Of course he will come out on raw the following night all hunky dory because fuck cena


Sounds exactly right to me!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

BarneyArmy said:


> Its April 1st i think we will get a trick.


Its not in America yet so i doubt it.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

LOL, why even bother voting for which Shield member to face Kane? I like all three but we all know it's more than likely going to be rigged for Reigns. *Hoping* for Rollins but yeah, doubtful. If it's Reigns the match will be 5 minutes. :


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Maddox is gracing us with his presence!


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


> Can i get a pm for a hd stream thanks.


This would be nice.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Maddox is gonna win the battle royal!!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

RA's over as fuck.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Frico said:


> LOL, why even bother voting for which Shield member to face Kane? I like all three but we all know it's more than likely going to be rigged for Reigns. *Hoping* for Rollins but yeah, doubtful. If it's Reigns the match will be 5 minutes. :


Can't disagree with this! :


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Maddox is in the Battle Royale ? :lmao


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Maddox is in the battle royal?? :ti


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Okay WWE, your go home show before Wrestlemania. I am expecting some epic moments here tonight.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Brock needs to beat the shit out of taker or this will be the worst streak build up ever

How the fuck did punk get the upper hand on taker but the beast can't
WTF


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

This raw is essentially going to be the final series of promo's going into wrestlemania.... we'd all love a huge twist or surprise but it ain't happening.

I honestly doubt I'll watch all of it as it won't be over until 4 am over here and I need to get up at 7:30 lol


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Skysports streams showing NXT


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Maddox is gonna win the battle royal!!!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A certain colorfully dressed former superstar's music was playing in the background there during the preshow!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TIME TO BE SPORTZ ENTERTAINED.

:vince5


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ha Maddox in the battle royal. I hope he gets destroyed. 

A-Riley throwing shit at him


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Here we go.

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Brock needs to beat the shit out of taker or this will be the worst streak build up ever
> 
> How the fuck did punk get the upper hand on taker but the beast can't
> WTF


They had more than 3 weeks of build though didn't they?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope this Raw hypes me up even more for Mania


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bring on the fuckery

:yes


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

So seriously, why the hell does Cena looking weak mean he'll win but Brock looking weak mean he'll get stomped? Where do you guys buy your logic?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Stad said:


> TIME TO BE SPORTZ ENTERTAINED.
> 
> :vince5


LETS GO! :vince2


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Good show plz


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

It begins. :mark:


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

TIME FOR SOME GO-HOME FUCKERY!!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Listening to this to pump me up:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Final Raw before Wrestlemania. 

Lets see if they can get me to give a shit about Taker & Lesnar.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:taker


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Already?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Starting Raw off with the Dead man


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

What a pop, holy shit.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

May as well kick things off with the GOAT


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Here comes the deadman!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Now that's how you start RAW :mark:


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Here's the deadman.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Kick it off right.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Come feel it, WWF RAW, next on USA.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

OH SHIT!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Here we go!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Taker! :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Getting this out of the way early :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Theeeeeeeeeee Unnnnnnnnnderrrrrrrrrrrtakkkkkkkkkkkkkker!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TwistedLogic said:


> So seriously, why the hell does Cena looking weak mean he'll win but Brock looking weak mean he'll get stomped? Where do you guys buy your logic?


I think it's because Cena usually pulls the win out when put into those situations while there's not a snowball's chance in hell Brock's breaking the streak.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They must really want to get this out of the way, Taker, get to burying!!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Starting off with the Deadman. Good call.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT POP! DAT TAKER STARTING RAW!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

NIce, i can run downstairs and make dinner and still be back in time for the promo.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

First ad break before he gets to the ring


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Taker is here!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

There's the legend! :mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Words can't describe how much of a shit I don't give about this match.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hate it when the sixers play on a monday, can't focus properly on the game or Raw.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

That intro by Justin Roberts sounded fucking cool.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Undertaker to start us off :mark:


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Lesner really needs to get the upper hand over the Undertaker tonight.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

From Death Valley...


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

And Raw opens with the GOAT. :mark:


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ugh, they're already lessening the show by talking about hashtags.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

How many commercial breaks during this segment? I'm saying 2


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Here we go! Can't wait.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

That pop for Taker though


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

#TheStreak


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

It's somewhat annoying that we're going into another Taker match at WM where everyone knows he's definitely winning....


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Thank god he didn't fell


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Did he slip? If Undertaker sees that, Undertaker going kill the camera man.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LateTrain27 said:


> And Raw opens with the GOAT. :mark:


:mark:


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> I think it's because Cena usually pulls the win out when put into those situations while there's not a snowball's chance in hell Brock's breaking the streak.


Yes and if Brock was stomping Taker week in and week out, people would be saying "Look how fucking strong they're booking Lesnar, there's absolutely NO fucking chance he wins, just not believable at all".


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hold the fuck up.
Mania is this weekend?


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Its going to take like 20 mins for him to get to the ring on Sunday.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The last RAW before Mania. Here we go


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*"The Undertaker's Droppin' Thunder On Fakers"* - LL Cool J


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> Yes and if Brock was stomping Taker week in and week out, people would be saying "Look how fucking strong they're booking Lesnar, there's absolutely NO fucking chance he wins, just not believable at all".


This.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Hold the fuck up.
> Mania is this weekend?


This Sunday and yes it DOES NOT feel like it at all


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

any HD streams on the go I can have PM'd?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

you cant even tell wm xxx is this sunday, build up has been very meh. how many matches have actually been announced? :lol


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone else think they haven't been doing a good job building up Brock as a legitimate threat to the streak?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Lesnar could've had a HBK at the 98 Rumble moment right there.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Taker chants! :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The man they call Sting is coming for you Undertaker.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Amber B said:


> Hold the fuck up.
> Mania is this weekend?


Hell yeah son. Cannot wait.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TwistedLogic said:


> Yes and if Brock was stomping Taker week in and week out, people would be saying "Look how fucking strong they're booking Lesnar, there's absolutely NO fucking chance he wins, just not believable at all".


You can over and under do something. A beatdown like HHH did to Bryan once would be all you really needed to at least get people excited about the match. As opposed to now where it's meh.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

5 mins into the show.

Taker finally enters the ring & his music stops.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I still can't help but feel a chill when I hear that gong going off.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

I really don't care about this match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

TwistedLogic said:


> Yes and if Brock was stomping Taker week in and week out, people would be saying "Look how fucking strong they're booking Lesnar, there's absolutely NO fucking chance he wins, just not believable at all".


Or he could just get the upperhand once or twice?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

21 men? Triple H tried three times.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

House Undertaker is going for the throne..


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Undertaker promo. Love his promos


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

repetitive stuff puts on himym for the time being


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Actually taker, its not 21 men. You beat kane, HHH, HBK multiple times.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

Have heard this speech last year...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Taker it ain't 21 men... you faced HBK twice, Kane twice and HHH 3 times...


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Amber B said:


> Hold the fuck up.
> Mania is this weekend?


RIGHT!!! very underwhelming RTWM this year.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It isn't 21 men, though.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remember when Undertaker build ups were about more than just The Streak? 

I miss that.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

The crowd sounds fake :lmao


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Tardbasher12 said:


> I really don't care about this match.


You're not the only one


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> The man they call Sting is coming for you Undertaker.


:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

No Taker they are not 21.. Say 18 and you are right..


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO, BROTHER?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

What cha gonna do


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

GOD said:


> you cant even tell wm xxx is this sunday, build up has been very meh. how many matches have actually been announced? :lol


Taker/lesnar
Hhh/Bryan
orton/Batista/winner from above 
Wyatt/cena
Tag title match
The divas invitational bs
Big e/???


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Taker, 21 guys didn't step up to plate. It's more like 17.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Do we even know why he wants to fight Brock yet?

WHATCHA GON DO BROCK


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

What an awful RTWM this has been.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark: This promo.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

First to drown match???


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Watcha gonna do, brother... errr... Brock?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Stad said:


> WHAT ARE YOU GONNA DO, BROTHER?


The man called Sting is coming!!!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> You can over and under do something. A beatdown like HHH did to Bryan once would be all you really needed to at least get people excited about the match. As opposed to now where it's meh.


Lesnar vs Taker was always going to be meh because it's two part-timers, and neither of them is the kind of guy that goes out and cuts huge promos week in and week out. That's why they had Heyman cutting promos for both sides. This was always going to be a shitty feud, which is why I was never for this fight.

They can't have Lesnar beat the shit out of a guy who looks like he's 60, there's a reason he only wrestles one match a year.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd believe the streak could be broken IF this was no DQ or some other stip match. 

*Whatcha gonna do Brock? *


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Taker almost tripped going up the steps. C'mon son.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

OisinS94 said:


> Taker it ain't 21 men... you faced HBK twice, Kane twice and HHH 3 times...


Quiet nub, the GOATaker is talking. Replace men with opponents, ok?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Secret attack from Brock now?


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

VRsick said:


> Actually taker, its not 21 men. You beat kane, HHH, HBK multiple times.


He's old. It's called getting senile


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Is Brock advertised for this Raw?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Weirdest analogy.. ever.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

The match will probably own but as a Taker fan I can admit this build has sucked


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

17 men have attempted the Streak, not 21 unk2


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

i violently dislike Taker........


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WHAT YOU GONNA DO WHEN THE STREAK RUNS WILDS ON YOU, BROCK! 

Hi everyone.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I wonder how they would call it for the streak if one of the matches came to a no decision or draw.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Taker wants to go swimming with Brock:lmao


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Confirmation that Cena will end the streak!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Yeah, Cena will be the one to break it in a couple of years.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> What an awful RTWM this has been.


One of the worst in WWE history..


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dat taxes line though.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lol taker


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Taxes yep


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Did taker just admit that the steak will be broken at some point?


----------



## thesukh03 (Sep 7, 2011)

Terrible build up for Mania, overall.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Death, Taxes and the Streak.

LOL That was fucking great.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

TAXES!? :lmao


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> Do we even know why he wants to fight Brock yet?
> 
> WHATCHA GON DO BROCK


That 2002 match just wasn't enough.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Here comes the paiN!


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Lesnar can't even get dueling chants against taker unk8


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Freeloader said:


> Quiet nub, the GOATaker is talking. Replace men with opponents, ok?


Apologies to the Phenom.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Taxes! :vince2


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Massive boos for the streak ending. I'm sure WWE made note of that.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Kill him Brock!!


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Man this WM really needed The Great One. Don't care if it had to be a midcard feud.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:brock


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:brock :mark:


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

AyrshireBlue said:


> Confirmation that Cena will end the streak!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HERE WE GO! BROCK!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Death, Taxes, and The Streak. LOL Taxes lol


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

gothicthug1999 said:


> i violently dislike Taker........


All you gotta do for him to retire is beat the streak. Are you man enough?/kayfabe


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

takers promo delivery has seen better days... wasn't brutal though.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Death, Taxes and the fucking streak.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> I wonder how they would call it for the streak if one of the matches came to a no decision or draw.


Restart match.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I like Bork's shirt.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I know Taker is getting on a bit but they could at least compensate for the amount of times he shows up by switching up his promos.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Three things: training prayers and vitamins

Sorry, this promo was strange. The deep end, just strange.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

WOO CHILE OXYGEN LEVELS DECREASING AT AN ALARMING RATE


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Crowd is garbage


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

God damn I want a Wyatt VS Taker fued.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kane can help with Taker's taxes.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

No Taker, please don't do bad silly puns, jus't don't!


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Why are they even doing this match, it's been done before when both men were good


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Man this WM really needed The Great One. Don't care if it had to be a midcard feud.


No thanks.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

The swimming analogy was a clusterfuck though, that was a terrible promo.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

It feels like the WWE could give no more fucks about Wrestlemania giving us such a bullshit RTWM


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> One of the worst in WWE history..


Bet you post the same thing every year.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Man this WM really needed The Great One. Don't care if it had to be a midcard feud.


Balls to that this is the first WM i have been insanely awaiting for a looong time . It is not just one or two matches i cannot wait to see but a lot more than that!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

And here come the Punk chants.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

Captain IWC said:


> Lesnar can't even get dueling chants against taker unk8


So....he's a good heel?


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Clique said:


> The match will probably own but as a Taker fan I can admit this build has sucked


tough to build a match between two part time guys. they're never there


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Heyman just looks so happy to be alive!


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Brock better beat him up a little to add something to this shitty build up


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

/sigh. cm punk chants.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Stop chanting that sellouts name during a Taker segment


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

These CM Punk chants :ti


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Dem Punk chants.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Yay more CM Punk chants. I miss him too but stfu.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

I really appreciate that Paul Heyman does all the talking for Lesnar.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Punk chants lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Fucking punk chants, get over it already people, I would rather hear Heyman!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Deafening Punk chants.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

BAAAAARRRRROOOOOCK


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Loving that Lesnar shirt


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh boy. How many threads bitching about the Punk chants are we going to have tonight :


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Clique said:


> This Sunday and yes it DOES NOT feel like it at all











....Wow...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Should be around 500 F5's 200 last rides and 600 tombstones in the match.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

PUNK CHANTS :mark:


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

Captain IWC said:


> Lesnar can't even get dueling chants against taker unk8


Because he doesn't have a neckbeard army religiously backing him like they do for Punk and Bryan.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Punk chants :/


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

These assholes chanting CM Punk during a Taker seg, show some respect, pissants.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Paul can you say something stupid?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Only this will defeat the streak.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Spoiler lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wow breaking the fourth wall.

Heyman can't do it right. HHH is best at it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"That's not a prediction. That's a spoiler" 

Great line....I'll give Heyman credit. Dude is trying his damn best to make this work.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Fuck CM Punk.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

KILL HIM!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Great promo. Nice to see Heyman own those ******* with their stupid "CM Punk" chants. Fuck off already.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

My god... Jericho vs fandango had better build than this..


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Bad For Business said:


> Crowd is garbage


Can't really blame them. What have they had to cheer about recently on this mess of a RTWM


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TwistedLogic said:


> Lesnar vs Taker was always going to be meh because it's two part-timers, and neither of them is the kind of guy that goes out and cuts huge promos week in and week out. That's why they had Heyman cutting promos for both sides. This was always going to be a shitty feud, which is why I was never for this fight.
> 
> They can't have Lesnar beat the shit out of a guy who looks like he's 60, there's a reason he only wrestles one match a year.


Well unless they were going to put Taker against Cena or planned ahead and built a guy up for a year for this there's not much you can do besides the plan laid out to try and get interest in the match.

And you have to have one beatdown for Lesnar no matter what to try and show off what he can do since they've booked him up and down since he came back to the WWE.


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

IRS shoulda came out and asked for a Streak Match.......


Its to the point where I want Cena to beat the damned streak, I hate Cena a lot less than I hate Taker


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Come get a taste of Grandpa Taker.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dammit Heyman spoiled Mania's big result!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

How is a smarky crowd giving so much heat to Heyman.

One of two things happens. Lesnar walks down the ramp and walks away, or Taker gets fucked here.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Undertaker must have visited the Death Valley tanning salon


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

God this fued sucks.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Why were these idiots chanting for punk?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CenaNuff123 (Jan 26, 2014)

Brock hasn't had the upper hand in this 'feud' once.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

truelove said:


> repetitive stuff puts on himym for the time being


Sima Yi its Sima Shi


----------



## vfcorrea (Jan 2, 2014)

dude, undertaker is orange...


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

They've made Lesnar look so weak during this feud


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Sundertaker


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Undertaker looks orange...


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

WTF happened to taker?, he looked like a right goof 3 weeks ago, now he looks Fuqing awesome!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

A better shirt for brock would be

Dolphins1925: Brock Lesnar will defeat Undertaker


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Cmon Brock


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

LETS DO THiiiiassiissss. :brock


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Brock Lesnar is pointing to the raptors.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

#HijackRawThread

CM Punk CM Punk CM Punk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> It feels like the WWE could give no more fucks about Wrestlemania giving us such a bullshit RTWM


They don't even have to try the name WM sells itself plus they have the network now. So buy rates are a thing of the past.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Taker looks great.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TThis matchup just doesn't attract me at all. It's not one reason, it's every reason my forum mates have said. I've more interest in midcard matchups than this one.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh Brock. Nobody likes a cock-teaser.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can you stop pointing at the rafters, Brock?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Big Punk fan but those chants shouldn't have happened during this segment. They didn't last long though.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aaaaand Brock walks away :/


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Wrastlemondu said:


> WTF happened to taker?, he looked like a right goof 3 weeks ago, now he looks Fuqing awesome!


Fake tan


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

The sad part is, this is probably going to be the best part of Mania, and this isn't even that good.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Really? The fake wanting to fight shtick?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

:lmao Brock making himself angry


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Suely the Undertaker can take a few bumps before WM without worry?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How much longer are they going to drag this out?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> They don't even have to try the name WM sells itself plus they have the network now. So buy rates are a thing of the past.


I would have hoped it would have taken at least a year or two for WWE to just quit trying like this.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

The build up to Brock/Goldberg was 1000 times better than this . smh


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

These two have had such waste-of-time segments lately. This is the go-home show, it should be packed to the brim with significant events. How can they afford to use this much time on stuff like this.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Just fight already god damn


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Get it on!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Brock Lesnar is pointing to the raptors.


Do you mean rafters? :


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

segment nosediving


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

well this is exciting.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

DO SOMETHING


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

This is fucking stupid.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Lesnar has to get the upper hand in this feud at some point tonight as he's been made look a total bitch so far.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

FIGHT ALREADY!!!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

More dead air than actual action and within 20 seconds there will be an advert.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

This is dragging on and on and on...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Crowd seems fun tonight!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:brock


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Do you mean rafters? :


yeah, oops. 


My pic didn't even post. 

It was going to be Sting. I failed. :sad:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow thought Taker was gonna win it


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah Yeah Yeah Lesnar :brock


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow, this is boring...


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

This feud is terrible feel bad for Taker


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow, Brock got the advantage


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

14 mins in...


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dat F5.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

F5 HIM!!!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Lesnar FINALLY got one over on Taker. Just in time for the go home show where he'll look good heading in for the loss.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

THERE IT IS :mark:


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

f-5!!!


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

OMG who's Brock pointing to!?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Finally Lesnar did something.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

F5 to the Undertaker!


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well finally hes getting some offense in shame about sunday


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

would be sooooorta funny if that injured undertaker


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

at least 1 more f5, maybe 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

That's how you build a moment.


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

ffff-55555!!!!

MON THE LESNAR!!!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dropped him!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat crowd!


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> These two have had such waste-of-time segments lately. This is the go-home show, it should be packed to the brim with significant events. How can they afford to use this much time on stuff like this.


Its a 3 hour show. They have plenty of time.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

CenaNuff123 said:


> Brock hasn't had the upper hand in this 'feud' once.


Until now. I guess.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Lesnar sounds more like a fucking jackyll than Rollins :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dat F5 :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

So if this is anything to go by Lesnar should be able to hit the F5 in the first minute at Mania.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Finally something from Lesnar


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

At least it's something.

Still sucks ass.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Woah that based paul heyman xD


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Well that seals it, Taker is winning.

If the WWE really wanted to swerve us, they should have had the taker get the best of Lesnar at the go home Raw, to make it seem like Brock could actually win.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

zOMG.
Lesnar is so going to win this Sunday!!!!!!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

F-5! 

We bout to have ourselves a broken streak, Mygull! :jbl


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

FINALLY!!!!!!!! An F5


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Yes!!!!!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

A clothesline is all it takes to get Taker up for an F5?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So things we learned from this segment: Brock needs to cheapshot Undertaker.
Undertaker is taken out enough with one clothesline, that Lesnar can F5 him.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like Undertaker is going to need the aid of Sting to defeat this beast. :brock


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

It is about damn time.. Now John Cena better have the upperhand on Bray Wyatt!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Didn't I say that Brock would get his this week? 

I said it LAST week in the Raw thread, while most of you bitched about the build being one sided. 

And just like that, kids think Lesnar has a small chance.

Notice the kimura lock has been phased out.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:brock


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

LMAO


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

JBL having to be the hype man for the streak in danger based on a ho-hum beat down


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

So Brock is a "menacing physical threat" to the Undertaker, but he needs Heyman's help?

This whole Undertaker/Brock booking is HORRIBLE. Have not liked a single one of their segments.

Waste of time.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

I repeat. no interest in this match. IT's not either wrestler's or Paul Heyman's fault either. It's just a terrible matchup that holds no interest.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

One F-5 and JBL is convinced that Taker can be beat. fpalm

This is a shitty build up.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey look they gave some Lesnar some offense before the show after all! and holy scrap listen to those







s

Did Taker's beard coloring just splash on the ring? :lol


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Well that seals it, Taker is winning.
> 
> If the WWE really wanted to swerve us, they should have had the taker get the best of Lesnar at the go home Raw, to make it seem like Brock could actually win.


But hasn't Taker gotten the best of Lesnar since the damn feud began?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti Paul

"NOW HE KNOWS!"


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

That's all? Just a F5? After all the beatings? Man, that was so underwhelming.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

That had to happen tonight.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

This doesn't tell me shit in terms of how strong Brock is. He clotheslined and F5'ed a guy after distracting him, wow so strong, such big musckals.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

BAH GAWD HE BROKEN HIM IN HALF!


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

A fucking clothesline was all it took? What a terrible build to this match


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:O F-5!

The streak is gonna be broken! By gawdddd!


----------



## gothicthug1999 (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm just happy that they finally let Lesnar get the upper hand, but goddamn they make him look like a bitch. Even fucking Punk got the better of Taker last year, this is horse shit


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

I just can't get into this Wrestlemania build at all.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Takers winning..


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

How do you botch such simple booking.
They have so much history
Brock is a UFC champion
Broken HHH/HBK/Henrys arm

And we get this


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> Well that seals it, Taker is winning.
> 
> If the WWE really wanted to swerve us, they should have had the taker get the best of Lesnar at the go home Raw, to make it seem like Brock could actually win.


It was sealed before the match was announced they aren't going to end the cash cow streak until Taker can't walk.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

:lelbrock

LET'S DO...*cracking voice*...THIS?!


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

That was so lame.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Shoots fired from Taco Bell.


----------



## King Gazza (Feb 5, 2013)

Wrestlemania 30: The Streak vs The Shriek


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This is the worst buildup to a Taker match since what? Mark Henry?


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

taker with a broken hip


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Dat fucking kmart commercial...ffs.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Good promo by Taker, good promo by Heyman, good little back and fourth, overall good way to go into Mania, with Lesnar getting the upper hand. Should've also hit Taker with the chair a few times imo.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

TheGreatBanana said:


> Takers winning..


No shit :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's good Brock FINALLY got the upperhand, but it's so predictable it was going to happen tonight.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

fuckin terrible feud. no story, just a lot of staring. lesnar should've beat taker down a lot worse there.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> Well that seals it, Taker is winning.
> 
> If the WWE really wanted to swerve us, they should have had the taker get the best of Lesnar at the go home Raw, to make it seem like Brock could actually win.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

What did I say like five minutes ago, guys? Wrestling fans have to be the collectively dumbest group of people on the face of the earth.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Brock finally gets one over on the Deadman... a week before their fucking match. That's just not good enough.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Jeez Taker cannot move at all like before.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

They're trying so hard to make Brock look like a legitimate threat to the streak.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

This streak build has been pretty flat. The match will be awesome no doubt.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> That's all? Just a F5? After all the beatings? Man, that was so underwhelming.


They're scared he's gonna snap Taker into pieces as it is, won't let him 6 days before Mania


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> How do you botch such simple booking.
> They have so much history
> Brock is a UFC champion
> Broken HHH/HBK/Henrys arm
> ...


Exactlyyy!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

birthday_massacre said:


> *Well that seals it, Taker is winning.*
> 
> If the WWE really wanted to swerve us, they should have had the taker get the best of Lesnar at the go home Raw, to make it seem like Brock could actually win.


that's what sealed it? You didnt realize the streak wasnt ending before that? :drake1


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Pleased that they've made Brock at least look like a threat eventually. Looking forward to the match now.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

If I never saw the way the Lesnar-Cena match went, I would say "How can you realistically expect a guy like Taker to defeat a guy like Lesnar?"


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> How do you botch such simple booking.
> They have so much history
> Brock is a UFC champion
> Broken HHH/HBK/Henrys arm
> ...


Dem Hollywood writers, and their swimming analogies:gun:


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

A clothesline and a piss poor F5? That's it? That's all Brock gets to do? WOW this streak build has been beyond horrible.


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah Lesnar-Taker is going to suck.... all about Bryan at WM this year for me...


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

I feel so bad for Brock he ended up on this awful streak-thing


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

:mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brock and Taker have so much history - anyone could have written a more personal feud between these two for sure! So underwhelming!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

TwistedLogic said:


> This doesn't tell me shit in terms of how strong Brock is. He clotheslined and F5'ed a guy after distracting him, wow so strong, such big musckals.


...lesnar clotheslined him after countering a move from taker. Pay attention.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Good promo by Taker, good promo by Heyman, good little back and fourth, overall good way to go into Mania, with Lesnar getting the upper hand. *Should've also hit Taker with the chair a few times imo*.


They wouldn't take that risk of Taker getting injured.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That Chrisley guy looks like the biggest creep ever.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

WWE to swerve us and have Taker not even show up for his match because he's scared of Lesnar, technically the streak still lives that way.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Easy.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

I wish Brock was full time so bad..


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5Etl0_OFpM


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This Lesnar/Taker feud has been so underwhelming. Should've at least had Taker sacrifice Heyman and tie him to a cross and hang it like he did back in the Ministry days. Something like that would've been cool.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

KakeRock said:


> I feel so bad for Brock he ended up on this awful streak-thing


better to job against HHH last year.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

OisinS94 said:


> Yeah Lesnar-Taker is going to suck.... all about Bryan at WM this year for me...


Don't think Brock/Taker will make it to 4 star match.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

The Absolute said:


> They're trying so hard to make Brock look like a legitimate threat to the streak.


the commentators are, but what's actually happening isn't.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Good promo by Taker, good promo by Heyman, good little back and fourth, overall good way to go into Mania, with Lesnar getting the upper hand. Should've also hit Taker with the chair a few times imo.


Agreed. Not a bad segment at all but the feud could use another week of build.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

there is so much history between the two guys, their feuds in 02 and 03 and their confrontation at a UFC event. how do you not include that


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

The Absolute said:


> They're trying so hard to make Brock look like a legitimate threat to the streak.


Actually they haven't tried at all. What fucking show are you watching?


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Terrible booking. Just terrible. Completely lost interest in the streak.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Easy.


Great moment. :mark:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they just say the tag team 4 way for the title is going to be on the network and not even on the WM card that is 4 hours?


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Tag team is on the pre-show? Boo.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Tag match on pre-show. Poor Cesaro


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> That Chrisley guy looks like the biggest creep ever.


not buying that he isnt gay


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

YEAH YEAH YEAH LOL dat song :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

NitroMark said:


> :mark:


:lmao

Thought it would be a Owen Hart joke at first.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Finally, CommercialMania is over - for now! :vince2


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

This whole build up is making Punk look like a fucking monster compared to Lesnar.... I mean Punk got the better of Taker time and time again.....


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Tag match on the pre-show? Fuck this shit.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm surprised they haven't brought up that Lesnar beat Taker in 2002/2003 like 5 times.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> They're scared he's gonna snap Taker into pieces as it is, won't let him 6 days before Mania


Yeah, I know that, but some more Heyman mocking or even another "Lets do THIIIIIEIIWIIIIWIEIEIEIS". Anything!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WE JUST SAW THIS We don't need Recaps ALREADY!!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

No, no, no Maggal


----------



## InTheAirTonight (Jan 1, 2014)

gothicthug1999 said:


> I'm just happy that they finally let Lesnar get the upper hand, but goddamn they make him look like a bitch. Even fucking Punk got the better of Taker last year, this is horse shit


Just means the Streak's finally going to be broken. Can't remember the last time Taker had the upper hand for like 85% of his WM feuds.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

GOD said:


> there is so much history between the two guys, their feuds in 02 and 03 and their confrontation at a UFC event. how do you not include that


When it comes down to history, they don't know how to include it. They wanna act like it's their first time facing off.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

RA's on the fucking Pre Show!? fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks like alot of kiddies in the audience, expect a huge pop for cena.....


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Allright with the streak story. What''s next?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

UPPERCASE E


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So now he's just Big E? 

What does Vince have against last names?


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

It's funny how the streak gets so much build when it's just a big match on the card, and now where it's the biggest match on the card, it basically gets zero build.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bakers cake man!


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Champion that jobbed in 3 minutes to Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Ok, since wwe is putting the tag title match(which is stupid) on the pre show. We gotta have at least 2 more matches announced I mean come on man damn.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Lesnar lifting the Undertaker is so impressive, that's deadweight.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

RAW IS RECAP!


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

They need to go back to the old version of this theme, this one fucking sucks.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Where the fuck is this "all streaks were made to be broken" coming from? no they ain't, he could just retire and it won't be broken, god damn saying is rules were made to be broken.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tim Tebow's virginity streak is longer than 21 years.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Could tell from repeat of it,...crowd was definitely not giving a shit. Poor Lesnar, Heyman AND Undertaker..It's not really their fault.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Arcade said:


> Agreed. Not a bad segment at all but the feud could use another week of build.


Yeah, although it was a good way to go into Mania, this still goes down as the worst streak build since WM22 imo. Can't believe they fucked Taker/Brock up.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kevin_McAdams said:


> I'm surprised they haven't brought up that Lesnar beat Taker in 2002/2003 like 5 times.


If it didn't happen in the last couple of weeks, it never happened.

:vince5


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

chargebeam said:


> Tag team is on the pre-show? Boo.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wonder if this match is going to go three min. too?


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

"...wins the inaugural event"

So there will be another battle royal at WM 31?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Kevin_McAdams said:


> I'm surprised they haven't brought up that Lesnar beat Taker in 2002/2003 like 5 times.


That never happened LOL The WWE always forgets stuff like that which is stupid because they should mention it to make it seem like Brock has a legit shot at winning.

Has taker ever beaten Brock?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

NitroMark said:


> :mark:


This is what I kept thinking of every time he's pointing to the rafters. 

Hopefully its true and Sting signed.


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

COME ON DEL RIO!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

The match will still be awesome as always. 25 mins+


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That episode confirms Taker obviously wins at Mania lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti that kid prob doesnt give a fuck about that big e shirt. gonna be a cleaning cloth in a week


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Time to skip raw until the ME


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ahhh, shit. This is a match I have no interest in at all. Fuck.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

This should be a solid match.. Big E and ADR both can go. Thank god its not Christian


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here come the titayssss!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Del Rio-come on down and take your squashing. He's like a 3 year old kid stuck outside during the Purge.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wake me up when this match is over.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Big E/Del Rio fpalm

I'm ready to throw in the towel


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Still can't get over how unimportant and insignificant the IC title is


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

So the Tag match is now RA vs Usos? I thought people were saying it was Ryback and Axel in the match?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Just hearing Del Rio's music makes my channel changing thumb move out of reflex.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Well at least they are getting this match over with.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

BIG BOOTY BROWN. YAS


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Ah, the piss break.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Let's see if there's 'heat' on Del Rio tonight by him winning or losing


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

How thinks this match (Big E./Del Rio), will end in a 4-way brawl? 

I see Ziggler, Sheamus and Christian coming out. But Big E. won't be apart of it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Piss break.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Did they just say the tag team 4 way for the title is going to be on the network and not even on the WM card that is 4 hours?


Sadly yes. It's on pre show.

Usos? Preshow
Aksana - Wrestlemania!
Swagger? Oh preshow
Rosa Mendes? Wressstlemania!!!
Cesaro?! Fuckign Preshow
Eva Marie...are you fucking kidding me!!!!!

So that's about it.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

NitroMark said:


> :mark:


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

IC title not on the line at Mania?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> Big E/Del Rio fpalm
> 
> I'm ready to throw in the towel


haha I am too. Slept 3 hours last night and have had a busy day today, this is the last thing I can take!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> RA's on the fucking Pre Show!? fpalm fpalm fpalm


Hopefully they will be in the battle royal. Its pretty sad the tag titles are not on the pre show.

The diva title match should have been.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

3 botches by aLOLberto Delol Bore-o so far


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

idgaf about big eastern


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

The show is a 0/10 so far for me.


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Damn, Big E is athletic as hell! That first exchange was awesome! I wish they'd do something with him instead of letting him just waste away...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Y2-Jerk said:


> WWE to swerve us and have Taker not even show up for his match because he's scared of Lesnar, technically the streak still lives that way.


so who will come out to wrestles Lesnar? Goldberg? RVD? Sting? Jericho?


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Yeah the people in the ring right now are stressing me out by their presence. Downfall of watching Raw live for once.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Del Rio gonna go on a 2 month losing streak just because he botched an enziguri


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TwistedLogic said:


> So the Tag match is now RA vs Usos? I thought people were saying it was Ryback and Axel in the match?


Last time I checked it was a four way with Ryback/Axel and Los Matadores but who knows.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> This is what I kept thinking of every time he's pointing to the rafters.
> 
> Hopefully its true and Sting signed.


I JUST CREAMED!!!:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Solefool (Jul 10, 2013)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Good promo by Taker


You serious?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

onlytoview said:


> IC title not on the line at Mania?


Nah, Big E is going for the Andre trophy instead. How the IC title has fallen :sad:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

InTheAirTonight said:


> Just means the Streak's finally going to be broken. Can't remember the last time Taker had the upper hand for like 85% of his WM feuds.


Stop posting. Please.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

didnt ADR just beat Big E in about three minutes?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

:lmao already


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> BIG BOOTY BROWN. YAS


out of all the times you've posted this gif, I just noticed it say boiPUSSY in the corner :ti


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Yawn


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuck, here comes AdMania!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> so who will come out to wrestles Lesnar? Goldberg? RVD? Sting? Jericho?


CM Punk of course


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Just give me Bryan :batista3


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Another break, yeah I can't do this, gonna watch the replay tomorrow, see you guys next week.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Wow this go-home show has been sucking so far!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wow, this match is really boring


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> Hopefully they will be in the battle royal. Its pretty sad the tag titles are not on the pre show.
> 
> The diva title match should have been.


That damn battle royal should have been on the pre show. Who would want to watch that shit?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

TwistedLogic said:


> Another break, yeah I can't do this, gonna watch the replay tomorrow, see you guys next week.


You can use the WWE App to shorten the ad breaks. :cole3


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Wrestlemania XX had more hype than Wrestlemania XXX. :lol


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

These dominos commercials are fucking stupid.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

ABrown said:


> :ti that kid prob doesnt give a fuck about that big e shirt. gonna be a cleaning cloth in a week


:ti


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

How the hell will they fill 4 hours of Wrestlemania with so few matches? 
HHH/Bryan
Cena/Wyatt
Triple Threat Title Match
Cena/Wyatt
Kane Team/Shield
Battle Royal
Complimentary Diva's piss break
Lesnar/Taker

Christ-More than half of them will be gassed just walking down the super long ramp..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Fuck, here comes AdMania!


CommercialMania! :vince2


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

They made enough money for a second movie, fuck.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Still can't get over how unimportant and insignificant the IC title is


They don't give Big E no type of mic coverage, plot, story, etc. 

I only heard him talk backstage from looking at those backstage stuff they show on WWE's Youtube page. 



Why are there no factions anymore in WWE?


When The Rock was Intercontential champion, he had the Nation behind him, he was also feuding with Austin, in fighting with the leader Farooq, and rivaling Triple H. 

None of that stuff has happened with the modern day IC champ.


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Del Rio botches once and is back in the mid-card, Batista botches constantly and is in the main event at wrestlemania despite being in terrible condition.....brilliant once again WWE


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Filling up the pre-mania raw with pointless matches and excessive adverts. No wonder i give no fucks for what was meant to be the biggest show in a decade.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

SP103 said:


> How the hell will they fill 4 hours of Wrestlemania with so few matches?
> HHH/Bryan
> Cena/Wyatt
> Triple Threat Title Match
> ...


3 of them matches take up nearly 2 hours alone


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. Another horseshit Scary Movie clone. The world needed one of those.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

bjnelson19705 said:


> That damn battle royal should have been on the pre show. Who would want to watch that shit?


You.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

They're making a second one?!? Goddammit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Solefool said:


> You serious?


Yeah, sure, unless you didn't understand the point he was making. Delivery wise he was on point as well. It wasn't great, but it was fine.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

CM Punk is making his return during a commercial break.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> These dominos commercials are fucking stupid.


Can't disagree with this one :lol


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Match is making me Go 2 Sleep

unk2


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

SP103 said:


> How the hell will they fill 4 hours of Wrestlemania with so few matches?


Has it been confirmed MANIA is four hours?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SP103 said:


> How the hell will they fill 4 hours of Wrestlemania with so few matches?
> HHH/Bryan
> Cena/Wyatt
> Triple Threat Title Match
> ...


battle royal will prob be close to an hour. At least they're not filling it with a "musical guest" :allen1


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I WANT A FRIGGIN JERICHO APPEARANCE


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

They couldn't let Brock slap on the Kimura after the F5? I really don't get them sometimes.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh god, its getting difficult sitting through the WrestleMania 30 go-home show. How did I get here :lol


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

LOL UFC promoting the street pass with all Brocks fights


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

LOL, well there goes any teeny, tiny chance the RAs had at the tag titles. Goddamn, they're not even gonna disband AT the actual PPV. Smfh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Big E is boring as fuck.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm bored.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

WWE fans reminded that Brock is a legit beast with that UFC commercial.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

So yeah back to Brock/Taker, I agree the build up has been incredibly underwhelming but those of you saying that the match is going to suck are stupid. Just because the build up has been poor doesn't mean the match will be.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooh good mid-air catch by Big E. Still bored to death though lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Way to show how hurt your arm is by catching Del Rio off the top rope Big E.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ABrown said:


> battle royal will prob be close to an hour. At least they're not filling it with a "musical guest" :allen1


Isn't P-Diddy supposed to perform? Again, I know he's not a "musical" guest but still....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Funny how not long ago Del Rio was world champion :lol


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

OisinS94 said:


> Del Rio botches once and is back in the mid-card, Batista botches constantly and is in the main event at wrestlemania despite being in terrible condition.....brilliant once again WWE


He isn't in the midcard because he botched. More so that he has talked about leaving the WWE when his contract is up later this year. So they'll job him out till then


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

SI SI SI!!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

SP103 said:


> How the hell will they fill 4 hours of Wrestlemania with so few matches?
> HHH/Bryan
> Cena/Wyatt
> Triple Threat Title Match
> ...


HHH and Taker's entrances will be at least 20 minutes a piece.

They'll have some random ring event with Hogan

Random plug ins and promotion will take up time as well.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This is supposed to sell the PPV, not encourage me to watch the basketball


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

#Mark said:


> They couldn't let Brock slap on the Kimura after the F5? I really don't get them sometimes.


Gotta protect undy!

Makes me wonder why they even bother bringing him back when he's too scared to take punishment anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

This match is actually pretty good. Not that I thought it wouldn't be. They should just be using Big E and his opponents to push the IC strap at this point.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Kid friendly audience... how dare they boo Brock Lesnar


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Del Rio really is in the doghouse :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What happened to those fancy cars Alberto use to enter the arena with?


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> I WANT A FRIGGIN JERICHO APPEARANCE


He will not be at WM sadly.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Every bump Del Rio has taken this match looked like shit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> *Isn't P-Diddy supposed to perform?* Again, I know he's not a "musical" guest but still....


seriously?

:moyes8 why


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dem titties.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

y is this match a thing?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

We are now officially a half hour into the show. Feels like four hours :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Keep your straps on Big E, no one wants to see that


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Where's the "Boring" chants when you wanna hear them


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ADR gets cheered :delrio


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is actually a good match.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Where is raw tonight


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Big E no selling once again. What a hack


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Del Rio pls go


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Isn't* P-Diddy* supposed to perform? Again, I know he's not a "musical" guest but still....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WHAT A MATCH, MAGGLE.

:jbl


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

OisinS94 said:


> Del Rio botches once and is back in the mid-card, Batista botches constantly and is in the main event at wrestlemania despite being in terrible condition.....brilliant once again WWE


Maybe that's because even Batista's skinny jeans has more charisma than Del Rio


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

I'm actually really enjoying this match.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Straps off = Titties out!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

gamegenie said:


> What happened to those fancy cars Alberto use to enter the arena with?


The lease expired.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm beginning to think this battle royal is just an excuse for some lazy booking. Random singles matches between the participants = build up.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

good match

crowd is surprisingly into it as well


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

imagine if del rio wasn't the worst sports entertainer of all time? with his moveset, he'd be near awesome.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> *Del Rio really is in the doghouse *:lol


Really?? :hmm: :hmm:

He must have sucked some cock or kissed a lot of ass tonight for that WIN lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Stealing them 2005 Low Ki spots.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Right in the titty meat.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Crowd is actually pretty lively for this match.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> What happened to those fancy cars Alberto use to enter the arena with?


:lawler Sheamus borrowed them but never gave them back.

Also, didn't P-Diddy perfo...er, show up and attempt to do something entertaining last year?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL ADR wins.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Of Course a massive muscular man is going to no-sell. They always have in the history of the WWE... its like people don't watch this stuff


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wanted Big E to win.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

DelRio with that win!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Big E just got outwrestled so badly


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WHAT?

I love it


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

That went better than expected.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> I'm beginning to think this battle royal is just an excuse for some lazy booking. Random singles matches between the participants = build up.


The trophy could be come a decent plot point if it gets destroyed, so I'm not against it


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Wut?


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

yes well in Del Rio!!!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Way to devalue the IC title further. Morons


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Damn Del Rio is a great sad he get shit reaction sometimes


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

l0l at berto winning


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That's your ic champion. A loser.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

YEP. KEEP MAKING YOUR MIDCARD CHAMPIONS LOOK SHIT WWE. 


GREAT FUCKING JOB :clap


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Why did that happen?


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Interjobbernental Championship


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

ADR beats the IC for what reason?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Champ LOSES, RETAINS THE BELT. 

So fucking stupid.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

How come no one hates BIG E for being a generic no talent muscle freak? is it a black racial preference thing?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This match just suddenly got intense! Del Rio won it!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why does this heatless motherfucker keep getting pushed?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

onlytoview said:


> He isn't in the midcard because he botched. More so that he has talked about leaving the WWE when his contract is up later this year. So they'll job him out till then


And Del Rio wins this match agains the IC champion LOL

this company


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Here's your winner and new Intercontinental champion, or did Big E already lose the belt?


or did WWE just have the IC champ lose. Wow.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Surprised Del Rio won after that deadlift spot.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Who is the most charismatic of these 2 guys?


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

IC champ jobbed before Mania to Del Rio.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Really?

#BigEtheBIGburied


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> I'm beginning to think this battle royal is just an excuse for some lazy booking. Random singles matches between the participants = build up.


I think that's safe to say. Easier to toss anyone remotely relevant in a battle royal rather than writing actual storylines.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Pretty good match. Might be the best one they had with each other.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Good match with Del Rio and Big E. I'm glad del rio won


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

I really hate when JBL says Mexico's greatest export.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

:delrio feeling that Daniel Bryan effect with the "si" chants


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

it means nothing, but happy ADR got the win


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

DAT KICK. Vinnie Mac must really love ADR the way he's booked.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vote Reigns or Rollnis?


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Seth Rollins pls.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Who gives a shit.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Like Roman Reigns isn't winning this.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Remember when the IC title meant something?

Those were fun times.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Vote for Rollins


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I hope Seth Rollins wins the poll.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Reigns will win that poll.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

prepare the shovel


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Reigns will win and its no point to vote


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why is Dean Ambrose still the United States champion?


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Clearly Reigns is going to win the poll, and the match is going to thoroughly suck


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Vote for Rollins!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Choose Reigns guys....We need a good laught


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

If fucking reigns wins that poll...


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Vote for Rollins vs Kane


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Contrarian said:


> How come no one hates BIG E for being a generic no talent muscle freak? is it a black thing?


I think Big E sucks. He is awful.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> Who is the most charismatic of these 2 guys?


ADR makes everyone else look like Jericho in the charisma department.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

the whole del rio has "heat" thing may be bullshit i think


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reigns is winning this and the match will suck, more interested in who gets the least amount of votes (who's the least popular shield member)

Vote for Seth is you want a decent match


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

That was cool. I'm a fan of Big E but good for ADR. I was happy about the way that match went. 

People complaining about Big E no-selling. That's the entire point.


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow. How worthless are the belts? The "champions" lose all the time. Way to make the IC champ look strong by jobbing him to someone who'll be out the wwe in two months.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

MEXICO'S GREATEST EXPORT!!!!!

We've never heard him say that.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Please please don't let Reigns win I don't want to sit through 20 minutes of shit


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Fucking WWE Universe is going to choose the worst possible member of the Shield in Reigns.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

He's the fucking IC Champ. Why are they saying he's focused on the battle royal? Why not go after a Title, not some jackass trophy.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Del Rio is more protected than anyone on the roster.. Including Cena.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Rollins please :mark:


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Contrarian said:


> How come no one hates BIG E for being a generic no talent muscle freak? is it a black racial preference thing?


Because he's not a generic no talent muscle freak.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Well, wyatts up next. Time to take a shit.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Kane vs Reigns I bet, this should be interesting


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I would vote for Ambrose just see him rebound lariat the fucking shit out of Kane! :mark:


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

FFS why do ALL WWE champions have to job? Your champions shouldn't lose unless it's like a tag match and their opponent at an upcoming PPV pins them. For the life of me I can't understand why IC/Divas/US champs constantly are jobbing.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

So So Preview for tonight. I can't wait. (I guess)


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Easy poll choice to make. Could have done it like this.

1 Reigns
2 Gobbledegooker
3 Dink the Clown


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The Wyatt Family remind me of some cannibals on some horror movie.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Wyatt out next!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm fucking fed up with the way they book their midcard.

Jesus fuckig Christ man.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Well, that was a really good match, but let me think about it:

Ziggler beats Del Rio, but was defeated by Big E, who now is defeated by Del Rio...
:faint:


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Rollins.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Z. Kusano said:


> Who is the most charismatic of these 2 guys?


Del Rio at least he tried to interact with the crowd(even though he's a heel lol).


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

It better not be Reigns. What an awful, awful match that would be


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Vote for Rollins vs Kane


I would..i dont have the APP though..


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Hmmm. i'm going out on a limb and predicting Roman Reigns


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I can't wait for Trips to troll the crowd with that farewell segment tonight :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Rollins please!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wyatt/Cena next!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Wonder if Big E losing again to Del Rio is pointing toward him winning the battle royale in the Big Easy? :


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bray to bring dem mic skills up next


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

gamegenie said:


> Why is Dean Ambrose still the United States champion?


Because he hasn't lost a title match.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

yes movement was already killed due to the fact helmsley talks about it every 5 minutes, and the people don't wanna be puppets and chant yes just because that's how it's supposed to be scripted. also the cheesy raw takeover segment. he accomplished his goal.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Doesn't matter who wins the vote Reigns will get the last hit no matter what


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

leon79 said:


> Easy poll choice to make. Could have done it like this.
> 
> 1 Reigns
> 2 Gobbledegooker
> 3 Dink the Clown


Dink for the win!



Bubba T said:


> Because he hasn't lost a title match.


Yes, that requires having title matches.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Contrarian said:


> How come no one hates BIG E for being a generic no talent muscle freak? is it a black racial preference thing?


I don't think Big E's generic? What other guys you can name who has Big E's build?

a generic IMO black wrestler, is Darren Young, and Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Remember when the IC title meant something?
> 
> Those were fun times.












:sad:


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

ffs vote for Rollins!


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> *I'm fucking fed up with the way they book their midcard.*
> 
> Jesus fuckig Christ man.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

onlytoview said:


> It better not be Reigns. What an awful, awful match that would be


It's Kane. It's going to be a bad match no matter which member they pick.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

So when was the last time the IC champion lost cleanly in a non-title (sigh) match on the final show before Wrestlemania? Why? How? 

What a GREAT idea.

Throw the belt in the fucking trash, it's worthless.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Never forget the horrible trilogy of matches Dean/Kane had way back when, may have been for the US Title, can't remember, but I do remember the matches sucking


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

onlytoview said:


> It better not be Reigns. What an awful, awful match that would be



Obviously it's going to be Reigns. Does anyone legitimately think otherwise? Even if I want Rollins, I know it's not going to happen. Not.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Roman Reigns vs Kane is going to be a horrible match.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

All this Reigns hate :kobe9

Like watching Ambrose slap box and spaz out like someone with tourette's would make a great match


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> I don't think Big E's generic? What other guys you can name who has Big E's build?
> 
> a generic IMO black wrestler, is Darren Young, and Kofi Kingston.


Agreed completely, I have been saying the same thing for a while.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

onlytoview said:


> It better not be Reigns. What an awful, awful match that would be


Everyone should hope its Reigns.

The more he is exposed as being crappy on live TV the better.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bubba T said:


> Because he hasn't lost a title match.


When did he last defend the title?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Well, that was a really good match, but let me think about it:
> 
> Ziggler beats Del Rio, but was defeated by Big E, who now is defeated by Del Rio...
> :faint:


It's the endless purgatory sentence that] most WWE talent cannot escape... THE MIDCARD! :faint:


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This is a long break


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Hopefully Ambrose gets at least 10% of the votes...


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

THE MIGHTY KRANG said:


> So when was the last time the IC champion lost cleanly in a non-title (sigh) match on the final show before Wrestlemania? Why? How?
> 
> What a GREAT idea.
> 
> Throw the belt in the fucking trash, it's worthless.


Del Rio is above the IC title tier, he is a borderline main event star, so its fine losing to him.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Fuck it. Please be Rollins. Dude's been on fire for awhile now and this could potentially be a good match between he and Kane. Please WWE Universe, you're my only hope. (For once)


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Voted for Ambrose


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Sirens is the worst show I've ever seen, I know this without seeing it.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

I got up to Lesnar's F-5 and then left to go eat. Did I miss anything notable?


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

#Mark said:


> Del Rio is more protected than anyone on the roster.. Including Cena.


Call me when Del Rio gets booed by the majority of the audience as a face but still Cenas his way to winning the title at the main event of wrestlemania.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> The Wyatt Family remind me of some cannibals on some horror movie.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Uh, how can WWE blatantly lie about viewing figures and keep getting away with it?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Time to split the WWEHC back into two titles, The IC title is dead.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So will Bray shut the lights off at Wrestlemania when Cena FUs him? Seems like it works.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ABrown said:


> All this Reigns hate :kobe9
> 
> Like watching Ambrose slap box and spaz out like someone with tourette's would make a great match


Ambrose could take a dump in the ring and it would be a better match than that hack could come up with no matter who he was in the ring with.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Bad For Business said:


> Uh, how can WWE blatantly lie about viewing figures and keep getting away with it?


The same way they just did it.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Contrarian said:


> Del Rio is above the IC title tier,* he is a borderline main event star*, so its fine losing to him.


:ti Del Rio has been on a main event reign of terror since he debuted and at no point proved that he deserved to be there.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Contrarian said:


> Del Rio is above the IC title tier, he is a borderline main event star, so its fine losing to him.


:berry

Oh come on.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Bray man!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Bray.

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

lol King is doing such a horrible job :lawler


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Did they edit out the "this is awesome" chants?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Will Cena be the Hollywood Hogan to the Wyatt Family's nWo.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bubba T said:


> Call me when Del Rio gets booed by the majority of the audience as a face but still Cenas his way to winning the title at the main event of wrestlemania.


Del Rio can't even get booed as a heel. You trying to make a point by saying call you when he gets booed as a face?

The WWE would be happy with Del Rio getting any reaction at this point.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ABrown said:


> All this Reigns hate :kobe9
> 
> Like watching Ambrose slap box and spaz out like someone with tourette's would make a great match


I will say Ambrose was a surprisingly good face in peril for the Rollins/Ambrose tag matches, so if he was with someone other then Kane I'd say maybe, but it's the Big Slow Machine so might as well have Reigns beat him before the Outlaws and Shield come out to brawl.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ambrose could take a dump in the ring and it would be a better match than that hack could come up with no matter who he was in the ring with.


:ti


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Wyatt :mark:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

They muted the This is Awesome chants


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Gonna be a rebel and vote Ambrose. Fuck da poleese.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> It's the endless purgatory sentence that] most WWE talent cannot escape... THE MIDCARD! :faint:


MID CARD LIMBO!!!!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Edited the this is awesome out :lmao :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Bray Wyatt is so awesome.


----------



## Panathas (Jul 28, 2011)

Why did they choose CM Punk to close the last two advertisment WM promos?
The first with the GTS to the Rock on Raw 1000 and the second with the Mitb cash-in on Edge...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

God damn, Harper is creepy!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Uh, how can WWE blatantly lie about viewing figures and keep getting away with it?


Because those numbers are just Kayfabe. Do you really think those networks even give a crap the WWE is lying?


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Wyatt making Punk references? Either way another awesome promo


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Do I have your attention now kids?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ABrown said:


> :ti


Do I need to point you to the match Reigns had with Daniel Bryan, the best worker in North America?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Uh, how can WWE blatantly lie about viewing figures and keep getting away with it?


Because there's no major wrestling brand that call them out. 


R.I.P. WCW 1988-2001


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

gamegenie said:


> When did he last defend the title?


About a month ago.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Just have Wyatt talk for three hours. The man is awesome when he talks.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bray FREAKING Wyatt folks!

/end thread


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

OK, that was awesome. Shame Wyatt's losing at mania


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

The crowd is digging Bray so much. lol. Cheers for a monster heel. *sigh*.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Bray is a great talent, Bryan is a child.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Panathas said:


> Why did they choose CM Punk to close the last two advertisment WM promos?
> The first with the GTS to the Rock on Raw 1000 and the second with the Mitb cash-in on Edge...


:lol Good catch!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Inb4 people post- BARY WYTAT MAKZ NO CENTS

Damn good promo, as usual.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

OMG he just made my favorite cheery kids rhyme freaky as fuck..


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> It's Kane. It's going to be a bad match no matter which member they pick.


Exactly the guy has been doing the same match for 16 years.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Good god Wyatt is amazing on the mic. Holy shit


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh god, not this total divas crap.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm Goddammit.


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

He's got the whole world in his hands...Awesome motherfucker.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bray is a god on the mic! :dance


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Apparently Bray has been watching Con Air


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

DAT SLAP :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bray Wyatt is absolutely killing it in this fued. Fuck.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Uh, how can WWE blatantly lie about viewing figures and keep getting away with it?


WM3 93,173 fans. Their story and they're sticking to it!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

King keeping up with a show with 20 year old females on it.

Shocking.

:lawler


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

He's got the whole world in his hands.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Cena the Underdog


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Summer rolling up gang style at Nattie's house to slap her was the second best highlight of the show. Daniel Bryan was the first.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

woooo total divas segment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

that Summer shoot slap!!! :mark:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Bad For Business said:


> Uh, how can WWE blatantly lie about viewing figures and keep getting away with it?


Because you can frame statistics to favor you.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Keep the Total Divas recaps for Total Divas. NOT the RAW before Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Reality" TV. lol.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

So every single diva before the PG Era is a stripper


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Natalya looks and sounds like a man, there I said it.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Natalya cannot act to save her life.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Man like Summer Rae.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Summer smacking fire out that mouth.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

This is the kind of shit that pisses me off.

Awesome Bray promo to Total Divas promo.


----------



## Make_The_Grade (Jan 8, 2013)

Oh great, I tune in just in time for the divas...


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Voted for Roman Reigns. Well... I actually pressed the Seth Rollins button but I'm pretty sure it counts as a vote for Reigns because that's probably what WWE wants.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

let's be honest, natty vs summer feud far surpasses taker brock.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Summer Rae would be a lot of fun to fuck


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Fucking crappy song. Her NXT theme was better.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

How come there's no male centered reality show. I don't want to watch Total Divas. 


We need a male reality show. Call it Dude Bros.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

lol :selfie discussing Total Divas!


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Summer Rae can come strip at my house......


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

So now they are including this into the Divas storyline :ti


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

What an amazing promo by Bray. Was hooked the entire way through. Such a special talent.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Every week Natalya looks more and more like a transvestite.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh God Total Divas Match. Who else is happy about it?









No one


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> OK, that was awesome. Shame Wyatt's losing at mania


I think he will go over. It would make no sense for Cena to go down to mid card just to beat Bray.

The match is to elevate Bray.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bad For Business said:


> OK, that was awesome. Shame Wyatt's losing at mania


Agreed. Cena's gotta feed, though. :cena3

God I hate that goof.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

King staring at her ass with a smile on his face from the announce table when she bent over :ti


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

That scene from Total Divas was so contrived


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Even though we're in D.C. (are we?), this feels like a smarky crowd. inb4ortonVSbatista backfires.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I bet both will be working stiff with each other for Total Divas.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So Summer Rae is going to get molly whomped by Naty now I then I take it.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ref and Roberts - "Hmmm Summer"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAASSS. Forehead got music, y'all!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Summer Rae would get it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Aside from this appearance, Summer has actually been more clothed than Natayla. She deserved that slap.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Rooting for Summer.


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Summer Rae is such a babe.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Summer Rae :lenny


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Lol at Natalya in that clip.

Summer Raw is awesome.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Yay early piss break.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Time for me to take a pee. After these messages.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

:rudy


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Glad we're getting some nice buildup for that Total Divas show this Sunday. :cena3




Oh wait a second...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

The fact that Eva Marie is on the main Wrestlemania card and Cesaro isn't depresses me.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

So do you guys think that Bray Wyatt will lose via submission or pinfall?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Wyatt has to win at Wrestlemania no matter what. Cena can get a win back at ER and then lose a match at Payback for a full feud.


----------



## Captain IWC (Nov 22, 2013)

Do I have your attention now kids unk2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arcade said:


> I bet both will be working stiff with each other for Total Divas.


*insert stiff joke here*


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

We have gone from the go-home raw before mania opening with austin and the beer truck, to this shit we are watching today.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Contrarian said:


> Natalya looks and sounds like a man, there I said it.


She'd make you feel like a man


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Why can't we have Total Divas Mania instead of WM?

Think of the card. 

Summer Rae vs Natalya in pissing contest with a winner gets an action figure match
Eva Marie vs Cameron in a 60 min ironwoman match with Eva's Maxim cover on the line
Nikki's vibrator vs Cena's dick
Brie Bella vs Summer Rae with the winner having Daniel Bryan's beard tickle their clit 
Eva Marie w/mother and Jonathan vs her dad w/brothers as a callback feud to Stephanie vs Vince in 2003
Nikki Bella's sex drive vs Jimmy Uso's sex drive with the winner getting to QUENCH THEIR THIRST
Cameo guys pre-show battle royal for a spot on the show next season: Fandango, irrelevant Uso, DANE Amborse, Curtis Axel eckcetra eckcetra


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

God, Summer is hot! :homer


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Summer's humongous forehead :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ all these diva comments, after DAT promo.

But as soon as Daniel Bryan starts a "Yes" chant, he'll get 50 pages about how he's being held back and how he should be champion already.

FFS!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The stream I'm watching now has some live behind the scenes commentary during commercial breaks. :mark:


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

First time I saw summers face

WTF does she have downs sydrome?

Why has everyone been creaming in their pants for her?


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

So basically nothing is going to happen on this Raw because the promos are already done?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania rolls on! :vince2


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Why can't we have Total Divas Mania instead of WM?
> 
> Think of the card.
> 
> ...


i kinda doubt u came up with this on the spot, but you're pretty fuckin awesome.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao That Smackdown theme song. Jesus. I feel like I'm watching a Disney show.


----------



## Valdarok (Jan 16, 2009)

Bray Wyatt speaking for Julia Tymoshenko? "Burn it all down and leave just ashes".... 

The last few weeks I have been hearing JBL making sly comments towards the current situation in Ukraine, I'm interested in following it but it's not needed in Wrestling, kinda bugs me when i hear it.


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Boring promo for predictable match, awful match between two jobbers, total divas segment and now this irrelevant nonsense..... even if Bryan wins at mania I can really really see why Punk left and is not coming back.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Do I need to point you to the match Reigns had with Daniel Bryan, the best worker in North America?


:kobe9 that's alright

just keep stanning for Ambrose.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

This show is getting me oh so excited for wrestlemania


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> Why has everyone been creaming in their pants for her?


legs.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Z. Kusano said:


> She'd make you feel like a man


Natalya's Mangina is the power.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Terminator GR said:


> We have gone from the go-home raw before mania opening with austin and the beer truck, to this shit we are watching today.



Are you not sports entertained? :vince5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

A "ball room" dancer gimmick....with Kelly Clarkson esque theme music. :ti


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> First time I saw summers face
> 
> WTF does she have downs sydrome?
> 
> Why has everyone been creaming in their pants for her?



Because of the slutty way she conducts herself.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Vickie fpalm


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So before everyone on Total Divas was a face, but now we're getting feuds from the show on the main show?


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Wow they made the crowd sit through that whole shitty theme then some.


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> Del Rio can't even get booed as a heel. You trying to make a point by saying call you when he gets booed as a face?
> 
> The WWE would be happy with Del Rio getting any reaction at this point.


What I'm trying to say is that he isn't the number 1 man in this company who will be in the main event, even when he not in the main event.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Why does Vickie have a job?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Fucking crappy song. Her NXT theme was better.


Would rather she came out to Chachalala than that cookie cutter pop..
I have the feeling that since she is on Total Divas now though she is going to be making a pretty quick face turn and won't be with Fandango much longer anyway.



Z. Kusano said:


> Why does Vickie have a job?


You really have to ask.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Summer is so sexy!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Good 'ol toilet match time


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

I'll just leave this here


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> First time I saw summers face
> 
> WTF does she have downs sydrome?
> 
> Why has everyone been creaming in their pants for her?


Because you're not having sex with her face. And you could finish on her forehead and she wouldn't know it for three days.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Nice to see Summer enjoys licking things.


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

bitch how you get trained in the dungeon and let some ho walk up on your front door and smack the shit outta you, work or not


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Man I'd be booing Natalya out of the building, so unlikable in Total Divas.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All of them are going to be in the ring at the same time :lmao


This fucking company :lmao


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

"AJ defending her title against 13 other divas"... Cole counting AJ in the "other divas". fpalm


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Lol @ the Cole botch


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

BrosOfDestruction said:


> Why can't we have Total Divas Mania instead of WM?
> 
> Think of the card.
> 
> ...


:woolcock


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

I sure hope Natalya wins the title at WM.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

One fall to a finish with all the girls in there at once? Oh yeah, that won't be clusterfucky at all.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope Summer Rae beats the shit out of Nattie.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Summer Rae would get it though :homer


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

summer sounds and looks like a bird


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Divas match one fall, Kharma is going to slowly take out each diva week after week leading up to the match.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

i think summer is kinda ugly, but the way she carries herself is way hot.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Personal issue... from 3 months ago.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

This Divas match is going to be such a clusterfuck


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Natalya's theme is just a weird version of Bret's right? Sounds so awkward


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Summer is the face here. Natty has icy hot in her butt.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

And it's a one fall match. Imagine the clusterfuck :deandre


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

A 14-way Divas match? Oh man, the fuckery! :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Every diva, except Nattie and AJ, just screams of _heel_


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Divas


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Thank god Natalya is actually wrestling and not on commentary.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So either AJ retains or Vickie sneaks in and pins AJ herself. Just because.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

It's kind of sad this is Wrestlemania 30 and we've got the divas thrown in a random match and the midcard thrown in a random match.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm surprised WWE still has General Managers. Brad Maddox is a non entity on this show now.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

I want a match with Cena vs Orton, both screaming like these bitches. See how well that goes down. SHUT THE FUCK UP WHORES


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah Nattie!


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

What a physical match :mark:


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TripleG said:


> One fall to a finish with all the girls in there at once? Oh yeah, that won't be clusterfucky at all.


If they do it well and we know they will not it could be a interesting way to create feuds but then we remember this is a Diva's match without anyone we like except 2/3 of them .


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

#WeWantPaige


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

How many botches will occur at mania in the divas match??


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vicky looks like a porcupine with highlights.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Summer no-selling every move.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

All of the divas are going to be in the ring at the same time? And it's one-fall to a finish? There is no way to end that match without it being painfully contrived.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> i think summer is kinda ugly, but the way she carries herself is way hot.


Yeah she's got a hot body but a pretty frightening face!


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

"Payback!"

:lmao


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Why do people think Natalya is good again? Because she's ugly?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Terminator GR said:


> We have gone from the go-home raw before mania opening with austin and the beer truck, to this shit we are watching today.


If Austin would come back, the Reality Era/PG Era will turn back to the Attitude Era. 


order will be restored. 


You know a pissed off Austin would come out to this match and stun both in the ring (Natalya and Summer Rae), and demand for a McMahon to come out. 


Which we would get Stephanie McMahon. 

Austin would insult her which would lead triple H to come to the ring to defend his wife's honor and he'd get stunned. 


Ah, why won't they do storyline's like this. 


The old WWE can return with a snap of a finger, but the powers to be won't let that happen.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Summer Rae is fun to look at, but she needs to gain like 10 lbs. And lay off the spray tan too.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Summer Rae :mark:


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Hammertron said:


> summer sounds and looks like a bird


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Z. Kusano said:


> Why does Vickie have a job?


Because her deceased husband is one of the best wrestlers of all time.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> i think summer is kinda ugly, but the way she carries herself is way hot.


Agreed completely. Spot on!


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Man like Summer, next WWE champ!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

AyrshireBlue said:


> This Divas match is going to be such a clusterfuck


The entire match will be on Botchamania.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Hate the Summer Rae theme


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol wut


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ONE KICK AND SHE LOSES :lmao


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

Umm ok


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Summer with the win! :lol


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

Ham and Egger said:


> I'm surprised WWE still has General Managers. Brad Maddox is a non entity on this show now.


He is in the Battle Royal at Mania!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti Nattie buried 2 nights in a row


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

I don't wanna sound like a queer or nothin! But Cole got that wrong on there's 13 people in the divs match in total, not 13 opponents for AJ.

Oh and I think depeche mode is a sweet band!


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Fucking christ that finish :lmao


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Good match. summer Raes Theme song is Based


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

What was that?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So this is going to be an ongoing feud huh? :lol


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hammertron said:


> summer sounds and looks like a bird


Agreed, but she's definitely more likable than Nattie.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

can someone gif Summer Rae licking her hand and doing that slap that ass gester


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Time for :hunter


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Damn right. Fuck Nattie.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Funny how all GMs are completely irrelevant nowadays, Vickie on Smackdown, Maddox on RAW and JBL on NXT.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh dear, HHH is going into full troll mode tonight


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

King of Kings time.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

wow that RAW arena looks pretty damn light in attendance.

a week before WrestleMania too. SMDH


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Summer rae is ugly as hell and is annoying me already


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Summer Rae :lenny


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Vickie saying she turndown total divas cause she got better things to do , she going to get in trouble over those comments


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Hold tight. GOAT segment incoming.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

BRING ON THE GOAT FACE KILLAH :bryan


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Summer would be a good heel at the top of the divas division.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Poor Natalya.


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

FFS These Diva matches are booked so poorly :lol


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well at least Nattie didn't get any IcyHot in her butt tonight, so that's something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Time for a :buried

:HHH2


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Time for the GOAT


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Still love and lust them legs of Summer Rae


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm gonna have to get this Scooby WM. And i'm not even joking, wish i was.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

HHH bout to get whopped by D Bry


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What a weak ass kick.

Michelle McCool used to kick the fuck out of the other divas.


----------



## RandomLurker (Dec 6, 2012)

Lol not even a roll up


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

She did not win a match with that?

Fucking Divas.

Well that's one thing TNA can claim to do better than WWE anyway.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm starting to think they'll just give the belt to Summer Rae for the hell of it.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Triple H needs to go over tonight. And at Wrestlemania. 

:hhh2


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> can someone gif Summer Rae licking her hand and doing that slap that ass gester


Can someone get a girlfriend 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Hopefully Bryan makes an appearance... not sure if they'll keep him off until the end of the show or actually have him interrupt HHH/Steph.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Commercials ,commercials everywhere


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Contrarian said:


> Funny how all GMs are completely irrelevant nowadays, Vickie on Smackdown, Maddox on RAW and JBL on NXT.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*KING OF KINGS TIME :mark: :mark: :mark:

:trips2 :trips3 :trips :hhh2*


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> can someone gif Summer Rae licking her hand and doing that slap that ass gester


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

The King of Kings is coming out you all better get ready to bow down


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Natalya in botching shock.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania = Go-home to Mania! :vince2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SandyRavage said:


> Can someone get a girlfriend
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


guess you don't know what tongue in cheek means, look it up.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ironcladd1 said:


> What a weak ass kick.
> 
> Michelle McCool used to kick the fuck out of the other divas.


mccool was actually possibly the best diva wrestler of all time. highly underrated.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BERRYING TIME


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Eminem :mark:


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

"Summer Rae is ugly"


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Except for white collar, does USA have any good shows at all?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here comes the King of Kings! :mark:


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The king of kings!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSES!*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

noone's gonna be chanting yes, but they'll act like the whole building is, or they'll try to get them to.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Stephanie McMilf


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

here comes the cryptkeeper


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

RANDY SAVAGE! RANDY SAVAGE! RANDY SAVAGE!


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Time for another great promo.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Dear god, I'm already on the edge of falling asleep, now HHH & Steph are coming. How am I going to stay awake.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ready for the GOAT to dead the movement :durant3


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Does HHH have a shovel strapped to his back?


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

Something so unnerving about King shouting IT'S SO CLOSE

:lawler


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Contrarian said:


> Except for white collar, does USA have any good shows at all?


I think suits is pretty good.
The two' best shows got cancelled. Psych and Burn Notice


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bow down to the - Bow down to the King! :trips2


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Contrarian said:


> Except for white collar, does USA have any good shows at all?


Law and Order?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Triple H to job, early in the card, to Bryan? To good to be true. I expect fuckery but Bryan to still advance


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

that "GAME OVER BRYAN" sign :lenny


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Man, King of Kings is such a badass song


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> Dear god, I'm already on the edge of falling asleep, now HHH & Steph are coming. How am I going to stay awake.


The 25 minute promo will invigorate you!

ITS ALL ABOUT THE GAME!

:trips2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ABrown said:


> ready for the GOAT to dead the movement :durant3


No. :dazzler


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This theme should be what's hyping WrestleMania XXX


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I would love it if Triple H gets a shovel out from under the ring and literally buries Daniel Bryan merchandise.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

genocide_cutter said:


> Law and Order?


Thought that was on ABC?


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Sweet lawd, Steph McMahon. I'd ravage her with such savageness she'd have flashbacks to 1994.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I think Steph climaxed when she said destroyed.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> I think suits is pretty good.


I absolutely love Suits. Harvey Specter ftw.


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Good promo here Hunter.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

The spanish theme says that its very likely to see Eminem playing "Legacy" at Wrestlemania.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol I think HHH is making sense haha


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

:lol Trollmooddeeeee


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Triple H is talking like my grandfather


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

oooo lordy


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Fandango buried already.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fandango BURIED :HHH2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wow hating on Fandago :lol


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

THE BURIAL OF FANDANGO


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

BERRIED


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

Fandango buried.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fandango FUCKING :buried


DAMN.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah HHH you rang that into the ground like you do anything that gets popular.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

:lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lel Fandango right down the toilet


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

We need a gif of that :lol


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Trips burying Fandango hard.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Fandango the first victim of the shovel :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

THE BURIALS OMG


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HHH bringing out the shovel for Fandango :lmao


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat burial :lmao


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Why is he burying his own talent? :lmao


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

HHH burying his own talent.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Triple H burying Fandango :lmao :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

He's right :lol


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Triple H is the GOAT


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Trips burying Fandango


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Dat Fandango burial.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well, WWE drove the dance into the ground and never did anything with Fandango. Surprise!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Fandango buried to fuck, oh okay not anymore


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Well...that's a burial. 

RIP Fandango


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

:berried


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

BURIED


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

HHH is amazing at this.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

No HHH you berried him.


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

That was a very funny burial

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

this punk ass midget aint even got the balls to fight back like a man, he's scared of the real man


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

He's got a point


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Fandango!


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Wow this is brutal 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

damn HHH don't do this to my boy

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

HHH's face at that Punk chant was f'n priceless.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

LOL, Haitch speaking truth.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

LOL i think TRIPS is saying "IF I PUT BRYAN OVER" you better not make him a flavor of the month like Fandango lol


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't disagree with HHH right now. Fans turn their back real quickly.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

i wouldnt call that a burial


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

"(Fandango)'s a Quality talent"

:ti Good one, Hunter.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Stephanie screaming yes.... :mark:


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

I love Trips. 

Thing is, he actually tells the truth.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

They are both trolling so damn hard right now


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

This is fucking awesome :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti king and queen troll


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Scream it Steph!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Steph saying yes over and over is hot


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Of course the fans don't give a crap. Fandango's theme was over, not him


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd love to make Steph say yes...just sayin'.


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Hahhaahha they are trolling so hard, only enjoyable part of the show so far.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Is Daniel Bryan not here legit


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Bryan BETTER fucking be there.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> HHH's face at that Punk chant was f'n priceless.



Need a gif


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Bit harsh on Fandandgo. HHH's has his shovel at the ready.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

And Triple H hitting the fans and the IWC with another dose of reality. 

All you shitty Bryan fans - take note. All you "HUR HUR, BRAY SHOULD BREAK THE STREAK - HUR HUR" Clowns, you need to listen to Triple H right now.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Contrarian said:


> Except for white collar, does USA have any good shows at all?


Covert Affairs


Hey HHH giving Fandango a little rub.. who would have guessed and hell was he right about people just turning their backs on things like nobodies business.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

My ***** Triple H. I love this dude. :kobe9


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Steph screaming gave me a tingle below the belt.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Daniel Bryan isn't on RAW tonight? What the FUCK?!


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

No Bryan again?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sin Cara Trampolines-Best For Business!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

They are so good.


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

I love them so much right now

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

HHH delivering again


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lol

They're right tbh, most of these people didn't give a shit about Bryan when he was actually interesting before the yes chant took of.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

KuroNeko said:


> Bryan BETTER fucking be there.


Of course he is here.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Would be cool to see Motorhead perform King of Kings at Wrestlemania 30


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Finally admitting it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> HHH's face at that Punk chant was f'n priceless.


Damn i missed it


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Which is true


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

He's burying us now :lmao


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Fandango an A player :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WWE blaming the fans for the failure that is Fandango. :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> This theme should be what's hyping WrestleMania XXX


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Lmaooo hhh is killing it!!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Trips is GOAT HEEL :lmao


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Ha, HHH blaming the fans for turning on Fandango. Turning their shitty creative into a storyline lol.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lel :lel :lel

Trips got the neckbeards fuming


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Saying The Yes Movement is a Myth. Yes Movement confirmed Chris Benoit


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

I love how HHH answers the IWC :lmao


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

C'mon, it's not just because of who you married. You did a great job picking your friends too.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

4/10


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Did HHH Just reverse buried a star! This is the reality era after all!


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

This promo is just smh.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

boring chant ha


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WTF? This is a work right? Bryan come out!

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice Boring chants..


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BORING. BORING. BORING.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This is why vince was a perfect heel,becuase they are the bosses they can say want they want and bury everyone.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

We need and ASSHOLE CHANT!!!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Boring chant. :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*DC STOP DISRESPECTING THE GAME *

fpalm


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

"BORING!" Couldn't agree more with the crowd. :lmao


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

today's crowds ruin shows. they chant shit just to chant.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

This is so good HHH is talking sense.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

BOOKER T BURIED


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

the crowd needs to resort to "asshole" chants because I hardly believe they think that was boring just now


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

BURIED BURIED BURIED


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This IWC troll vid omg.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

We need the asshole chants for this promo. :lol


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This angle is hot as fuck


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

They're killing it with the promos this year.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

STEINER


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This is freaking awesome! HHH you mofo! 

P.S., I only hope this means a new gimmick and push for Fandango...


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Is this a video promo of the guys HHH buried :lmao


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Oh shit they're actually showing the burials.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

THIS IS EPIC


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

BURIAL MONTAGE INCOMING


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

WTF :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Mass fucking burial right here...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Boring chants!


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

LMAO @ them showing a promo of people H has buried. :lmao

So gotten to.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HAHA BORRRRRRRRRRRIN CHANTS :lol :lol :lol 

(Y)


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Oh god, a burial compilation


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Triple H burying every mother fucking body :lol


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Oh man theyre being totally open bout HHH's absurd past


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

lol Burial highlight video lol


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

HHH going through his buried list. lol

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Triple H loves to put himself over everyone else.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Damn this burial is now in full force


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao A HHH burial retrospective. Amazing


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> Did HHH Just reverse buried a star! This is the reality era after all!


No he was trolling because Fandango is a C or D player, but him claiming he is better than DB is a slam for DB.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H's greatest burials


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Love it how HHH plays the crowd, bunch of sheep, lol.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

HHH is pretty much saying FUCK EVERYBODY right now


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

wHAT THEY BURYING BOOKER STEINER GOLDBERG RVD EDGE FOLEY ANGLE JEFF HARDY


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

now they going in on all the guys gone


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Burying Goldberg and Jericho?


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

Jesus the HHH buried list my god


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Shovels left right and center right now.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao ;lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

That's confirmed. Kurt Angle is returning.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

This segment is awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Kurt Angle sighting. Lol.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

OH ITS TRUE


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

ALL of those guys on that promo > HHH


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 4, 2004)

I was happy when Triple H beat Goldberg


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: Great promo.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Hahahaha


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

HOLY SHIT I'M IN TEARS RIGHT NOW. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

One big shovel :lol


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

''Pretend to be invisible?'' Dig at Goldberg and dig at kurt Angle also.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This vid the Steph voice over I'm dying.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

FUCKING KURT ANGLE SIGHTING.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They... just fucking buried every wrestler but HHH.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This is GENIUS


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Goldberg, Steiner, JR, Jericho, Angle all featured in a segment :lmao


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

MASSIVE BURIAL.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat tna talent burial :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME :lmao


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

The shovel is strong with this one.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao MASSIVE BURIAL PROMO!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

DAMN that is some Grade A burying in that video package.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## gonz085 (Mar 4, 2014)

Where's Rock when you need him?


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

This promo thing is quite amazing.


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Confirmed: Authority is GOAT


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

This promo is not even fair... you can beat a game, but you can't beat THIS GAME.

Might as well just bend over...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't remember Triple H burying Goldberg, when did this happen?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol This video :lol


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*GOAT video package 
*
:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

HHH needs to have a new phrase.

If you want to be the man, you have to be the booker.


----------



## Pronk25 (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, this is amazing. They are burying about 10 guy at once.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

:berried :hhh2


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> We need and ASSHOLE CHANT!!!


no, asshole is a positive chant. nothing could bury helmsley and hurt his ego more than boring.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

BLOOD!!!


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Everyone of them except for BATISTA


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nice promo


----------



## Pea-Tear-Griffin (May 5, 2008)

Hmmm, I see they didn't mention Rock or Austin. Wonder why...


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Fucking lol this is legendary!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

We're gonna need a bigger grave!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Holy shit. A burial the likes of which we've never seen before...


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

This isn't a burial it's a cremation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie narrating the video

:lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol, aren't all those people guys HHH reportedly disliked or buried?


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

HHH Stephanie rule!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

shutupchico said:


> mccool was actually possibly the best diva wrestler of all time. highly underrated.


Yeah, she's definitely up there.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Well HHH never beat the streak so I'd say he's been stopped.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

DIS N!GGA HHH BURIED TNA!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

This is (dare I say intentionally) hilarious!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Bryan is being put over big right now. With this. They're putting him on the same level as some of the greatest legends ever with this package


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Hahaha this video package


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

remember the time Benoit went over HHH like 12 times in a row?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They're actually playing up the whole HHH burying everyone thing. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAT VID


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't think there's enough dirt for all these fucking burials. :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> How many botches will occur at mania in the divas match??


too many to count


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Someone post the Triple H-shovel animation gif lol


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

STEINER :mark:


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Everyone falling for HHHs heel work :lmao do you not realize how massively videos like this are going to end up putting Bryan over


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Kurt Angle needs a comeback... right about now


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Is this HHHs homemade porn tape to get him hard?


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

wow, lol that was tooo funny


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

If you thought Triple H wasn't gonna Bury ppl tonight. Then


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

That was awesome.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

you pieces of shit see this, if all these much greater talents felt the shovel, what fucking chance does he have


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

That was incredible


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Keep talking shit and this what you get,foley :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

HHH's burials, the video package.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:banderas that video package was GOAT.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao

THIS IS BURYING EVERYONE! :trips2


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Storyline or not, that videos is disgusting.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

This is fantastic


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

That mass burial rivals some of the mass gravesites they found after the Holocaust.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Woah Steiner and Angle in that video packedge.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Burial of the century.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

That promo was fucking epic!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well so does that package count as actual burials? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Everyone falling for HHHs heel work :lmao do you not realize how massively videos like this are going to end up putting Bryan over


I do, but it's still fun.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Holy shit, we just saw all the careers HHH buried in that one video.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

This is hilarious. "He can't be stopped, he won't be stopped" Your right Steph, when he's got that shovel out he's rampant.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If only Owen Hart could come back from the grave during this segment.


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow that was great


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

If Bryan beats Triple H this video is a huge deal and elevates Bryan. If he loses, that was shit.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

BigWillie54 said:


> HHH going through his buried list. lol
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lmao :


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Everyone :berried brought to you by :hhh2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

The King of Burials

Awesome video package


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I guess Undertaker beat the Game three times and said the game was boring.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

THIS IS FUCKING GLORIOUS


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

This couldn't be any more egotistical!

I fucking love it!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

I love you, Triple H. :lol


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Every day i'm shovelin' :HHH2


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

They need to have a HHH graveyard instead of an Undertaker one :lmao


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

:banderas


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

HHH has always been a great heel.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sure it's kayfabe and say what you want about Cena but he'd never approve this sort of promo (including that video piece).


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I think this is all good news. I think they are planning on putting and pushing Bryan over big time.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> They're actually playing up the whole HHH burying everyone thing. :lmao


That's what makes it so genius. They are throwing everything back into the fans faces like true heels


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMAO dat ego


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TISTA


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That was a GOAT Heel promo!


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

OK Batista got a little cheers.


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

What a shit video. Nothing but a huge ego stroke.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Is Mr COO forgetting that The Undertaker ran "game" on his ass 3 times at Wrestlemania?

:jordan3


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

I dare someone to go back through this thread and count how many times the word "bury", "burying", or "burial" has been used


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bow down to the - Bow down to the King! :trips2


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Batista with that pop in his home town


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Batista with a pop.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> That mass burial rivals some of the mass gravesites they found after the Holocaust.


STOP! You wrong for that shit bruh...!!!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

That video package was amazing. Like best they've produced in a very long time.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

DEAL WITH IT!!!


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

hhh so good people cheer batista, as they shouldve been doing anyway


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

I get it!! This was all to get Batista a face reaction!!!


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Knew it. The one guy who didnt get buried


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Batista POPS in DC? :batista2


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL Georgetown


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Looser jeans this week Dave?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

It's hometown pandering time!!!!!!!


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

This might be HHH/Steph's best heel run. Gotta give credit where it's due, I don't like them but they're really working these marks bad. :lol


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

doctor doom said:


> remember the time Benoit went over HHH like 12 times in a row?


He made him tap on his debut. HHH may have buried everyone, but he'll always be Benoit's bitch.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

its pretty shitty when you can't get a pop in your hometown


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This ******.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The fuck Batista? :lmao :lmao


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Swagtista


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hopefully the jeans are the right size this week


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Pant splitter Batista.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Triple H 4 life. Guy is just the fuckin man


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Batista woke up and realized skinny jeans might not be smart.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

WHERE THE FUCK IS BRYAN


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

No Pyro for Batista.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Batista thought he was getting a pop.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

They seriously aren't having Bryan out on the go home show? Am I being worked?


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

This is the best promo of the year.. Triple H is so self-aware it's crazy. This angle is hilarious :lmao


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

GOATista :mark:


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Batista shirt screaming "i don't fit you"


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Batista with the new york starter kit


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Words Of Wisdom said:


> I think this is all good news. I think they are planning on putting and pushing Bryan over big time.


He has to be. Otherwise it's amazing for all the wrong reasons.

Look at Batista. Look at him.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YAY, Batista's come to save this promo!

... oh wait.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Batista learned his lesson from wearing those skinny jeans! :lol


----------



## IWasJustFrontin (Jul 2, 2013)

dat pop


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What is Batitsta wearing! HAHAAHA


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti Dave looking for cheers with that GTOWn jersey


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh man its about to get luke warm :lol


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Batista is a face I guess? LOL Some fans calling him a *** - haha

Triple H is cool


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Pant splitter Batista.


lol'd


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Getting booed in his hometown. lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

POP FOR BATISTA!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Batista is a heel but pandering to the crowd by wearing a Georgetown jersey.

:lmao

This fucking company.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Chrome said:


> I don't think there's enough dirt for all these fucking burials. :lmao


We are gonna need a freaking steam shovel









HHH's 2014 shovel!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Ha, they're still trying to get him face pops so they can turn him after wrestle mania.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

It's not Batista getting the pop, it's the Georgetown jersey


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

It's ridiculous how meta this is.

It's like Hunter's trying to incorporate his reputation as Master of the Shovel, making it his heel gimmick to garner heat and to contrast Bryan. I have to say it's actually strangely effective.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Mixed reactions


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

This is great. They are really playing up the burial gimmick and batista, the only one who didn't. Awesome.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow, Batista actually getting cheered??? WTF!?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Tell him DAVE


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Xapury said:


> Keep talking shit and this what you get,foley :lmao :lmao :lmao


:banderas 

:wall

:ti


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Great Hometown reaction for Batista #DealWithIt


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Batista with the throwback, that's Cena's gimmick you bitch.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Georgetown jersey? What a pussy


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Could Batista give less of a fuck?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

oooOOOO GOOD ONE!!!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

HHH SO GOOD


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HHH in GOD mode right now :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

LOL


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

HHH is so heel that actually make Batista gets a little pop. :lmao


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

:lmao


----------



## alrudd (Aug 22, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Batista show absolutely no emotion it's so funny


----------



## DalyaTheTurtle (Feb 4, 2014)

BigEMartin said:


> Batista shirt screaming "i don't fit you"


If you're quoting 8 mile then awesome if not well happy coincidence 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Triple H with his GOAT improv mocking Batista


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Boring chants at his hometown :lmao


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

and shitting you? What did you just say, Batista


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Dat reality era in full force


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

heel batista is the man


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Nobody will be able to beat Triple H. :lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

"Shitin you be worried about Daniel Bryan" lol


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Trips just buried Batista in record time.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

HAHAHAHHAHAHA DAVE HITTING HOME TRUTHS!


----------



## LSUZombie (Jul 24, 2013)

Bah Gawd! Bootista dropping truth!


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Lol batista made a joke


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

DalyaTheTurtle said:


> If you're quoting 8 mile then awesome if not well happy coincidence
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You bet your sweet ass i am


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> They seriously aren't having Bryan out on the go home show? Am I being worked?


Yes, you're being worked. They're selling Bryan's beat down. 



Good lawd, Batista just killed it there.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Solid reaction for Orton.

Fuck this company for making him a suck up.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dat smirk on Steph :durant3


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

RKO!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Randy Orton the baby.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Please let him be coked up


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

LKRocks said:


> WHERE THE FUCK IS BRYAN


Who cares!


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Girls going crazy for Orton


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Randy stop being the ass kisser


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

From bad to worse


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

"and shittin you" :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Randy :lol


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay, this is pretty good shit.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Steph had to corpse at that comment.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

This is just getting better and better :lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

A bunch of very unfunny jokes. Awesome.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

This storyline is fucking epic


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

And now Orton. Where is Bryan?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh hey look its the champion.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

All we need now is for Ric Flair to come out.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Get some fucking pants, Randy.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This Big Dave nickname is so lame


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Who are the fucking faces and heels right now? Jesus, what a mess.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

The build up of Batista/HHH makes me worry about HHH actually beating Bryan.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Well at least they saved the weekly Batista/Orton/Authority promo until the middle of the show, instead of opening the show like they normally do


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

ASS KISSER RANDY


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This promo has been so awkward :lol . I think I preferred it before Batista and ORton came out - Burial video was fun haha


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

The THE Viper?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Not the viper but *THE VIPER*


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Orton's beard is going grey haha.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Is the burial montage uploaded yet?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Orton will probably cost HHH the match lol


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

NO DQ.

:mark:


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

They made that match a little bit more interesting now.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Nobody can be cool but Triple H.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Bryan has to come out later right?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Bryan run in on the Main Event


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Who are the fucking faces and heels right now? Jesus, what a mess.



Didn't Vince say he was doing away with the heel/face thing?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Batista really does dress like a DB


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So, we're getting the main event that was supposed to happen at WM before it was changed?

What the fuck is this shit.


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

Epic promo tbh


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Orton brings out the Viper! Retains at Mania! :russo


----------



## Sword Of Justice (Mar 9, 2014)

LOL ultimate burial, that b+ bitch bryan aint even show up


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

D Bry will show up in the ME. Him and batista will clear the ring of hhh and randy


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Trying to make Bryan irrelevant to the situation lol


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Who are the fucking faces and heels right now? Jesus, what a mess.


HHH is the only heel that matters and Bryan the only face who does.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

No DQ = Bryan interference


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

HHH shouldn't be Champion but ... I guess he's the hottest heel going in 2014 .. so I guess he should be?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Raw is going to end with a big brawl between Batista/Orton/HHH/Bryan


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

So Bryan is not part of the build up anymore? They just talk crap about him and he stays in the back?


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

Piper :mark:


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Piper :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

Daniel Bryan isn't here tonight? Cya!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Goldust better show up tonight at Piper's Pit.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HOGAN AND PIPER!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Piper's Pit!!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ugh Roddy Piper fucking sucks.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

This segment is getting laughably bad :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Burial video was good, but the rest of that segment sucked. Guess (hopefully) they're saving Bryan for the end after all.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Pipers Pit!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

For all that is good and decent, please let anyone but Reigns win the poll.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Gwilt said:


> Bryan has to come out later right?



after that beatdown he took a few weeks ago he shouldn't show up until his match at wrestlemania


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> Bryan run in on the Main Event


:mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> The build up of Batista/HHH makes me worry about HHH actually beating Bryan.


The build for HHH/Bryan is for two things.

1. To put Bryan over.

2. To kill Bryan because he's leaving the company.

And since he's not doing 2, he has to be winning.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Gwilt said:


> Bryan has to come out later right?


Clearly, he will be part of main event.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

I still can't get over that HHH segment. So fucking funny.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Bryan to enter the Main Event, hopefully with a chair.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Uncut and uncensored my ass.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Hmm, wouldn't it be something if all the Shield members tied in the voting??


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Piper's Pit? Why couldn't we have him for HHH's interview. Oh well. I better enjoy it for today. I just hope Piper drops the pipe bomb. lol


----------



## theatb (Dec 10, 2013)

That promo was pretty great though


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

I will pay WWE money to show me that video again. That was actually really cool.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Ugh Roddy Piper fucking sucks.


Its past your bed time child

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Roddy Piper promo = all kinds of hilarity!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Ugh Roddy Piper fucking sucks.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I just don't think WWE is going to be able to handle WrestleMania on the network. It's going to be a disaster.


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Can't wait for h to bury Bryan then the crowd to shit on the rest of the wrestlemania. It's going to happen. Why else would Bryan not do a single promo about the triple threat match?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

great job wwe now you are gonna make angle get drunk and go on twitter


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Raw is going to end with a big brawl between Batista/Orton/HHH/Bryan


This is exactly right.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Emotion Blur said:


> For all that is good and decent, please let anyone but Reigns win the poll.


How else are they going to show how popular Reigns is?


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

iverson19 said:


> after that beatdown he took a few weeks ago he shouldn't show up until his match at wrestlemania


If he shows up the people on here will talk about no selling. There really is no way to win.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The fuck was that? :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

That segment was actually pretty funny


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Tista repping the Georgetown P. Ewing jersey. :lenny


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Piper needs to interview Hogan. No joke, he NEEDS to have Hogan on the pit


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bow down to the - Bow down to the King! :trips2


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

That segment was awesome hahahaha. Even Batista and Orton did good.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

You guys are insane if you really have liked Roddy Piper in the last 10 years. Yeah he was good 30 years ago but his segments are always terrible nowadays. How quickly they forget Raw 1000.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Is the Andre the Giant match going to have some surprise entrants? Have only seen 26 of the 30 named, or will it just be fillers like sticking that Bulgarian in it.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Frico said:


>


:davos


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I say there's about 0 chance of Triple H being champion after WrestleMania, to humor the thought is insane. 

D. Bryan will beat Triple H to face Randy Orton and Batista in that Triple threat, but it's a crap shoot on who's going to win there.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem' Muricans on there way!!!


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Pretty good promo. Excited to see Piper tonight :dance


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania go-home show! :vince2


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

man batista got small i think randy looks bigger


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Can't believe piper marks still exist in 2014. Bunch of 40yr olds still marking out for Piper's drunk promos. Embarrassing.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Lok said:


> Dem' Muricans on there way!!!


Time for a cigarette break.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

magictrevor said:


> Is the Andre the Giant match going to have some surprise entrants? Have only seen 26 of the 30 named, or will it just be fillers like sticking that Bulgarian in it.


Brad Maddox is in it. Rusev is rumored to be in it, just like RVD. Three unconfirmed wrestlers left, if I remember correctly.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

6 hours of WM


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

This whole segment


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

Tge Uso's remind me of the Hardy Boyz


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Sword Of Justice said:


> LOL ultimate burial, that b+ bitch bryan aint even show up


You act like this isn't scripted.......


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The orientals vs. the whites


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I hate how everyone gets a fucking jobber entrance these days.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Usoooooosssss!!!!!!!! :dance


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

RA's :mark: 

Get the fuck out Rybaxel. Your jobbing asses don't belong in their ring.


----------



## OisinS94 (Mar 22, 2014)

All jobber entranced lol.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

Jobber entrance on all for this match.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Top 5 guy in the company wasted on horse shit.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

I like how Rybaxel and the Matadores somehow made it into the tag match but the Rhodes Bros are stuck in the Battle Royal.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Cesaro on the pre-show = bullshit. He better enter the battle royal afterwards and win the damn thing.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

cmccredden said:


> Can't wait for h to bury Bryan then the crowd to shit on the rest of the wrestlemania. It's going to happen. Why else would Bryan not do a single promo about the triple threat match?


Because he is selling the beatdown he took. he will show up at WrestleMania and win


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Wait, so the Tag team title match is on the pre-show, but the divas match in on the real thing? Fuck this comapny


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Tag Division went to shit after the Rhodes/Shield feud ended


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

WWE can't even change-up their booking for WRESTLEMANIA FUCKING 30. "Oh, x guys are in a match? Put them in a tag match the week before and the week after a PPV"


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If you can tag in anyone you want why not just have each team at the 4 corners


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Too bad Cesaro is on Wrestlemania pre-show. He deserved better.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Tardbasher12 said:


> Daniel Bryan isn't here tonight? Cya!


He's showing up during the ME.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

The thing all of those people in the video package had in common was that they all got buried by HHH & they all worked for other major companies, whether it be TNA,WCW or ECW :lol


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

@We want Paige


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Usos and RA at pre-show is pretty fucking stupid.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JBL is just so unbearable


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Wait, so the Tag team title match is on the pre-show, but the divas match in on the real thing? Fuck this comapny


Total Divas tie in gives it value on Mania


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Bad For Business said:


> Wait, so the Tag team title match is on the pre-show, but the divas match in on the real thing? Fuck this comapny


When E! starts showing Total Tag Teams then the tag team match will be on the actual card.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Tag team titles going to be exclusive to ppv pre-shows now?


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Wait, so the Tag team title match is on the pre-show, but the divas match in on the real thing? Fuck this comapny


Yup, and they basically buried the IC earlier. They are currently burring the Tag Team Titles aswell.

...Genius move.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Awkward silence when JBL mentioned Paddy Power


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

just fire Ryback


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh fuck that! 

So because I live in the UK and can't officially purchase the network,I don't get to see the Tag match? Bullshit!


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

The tag teams these days are fucking awful and generic. No charisma or captivating characters, wrestling fans always blaming the booking but when are you people going to realize the talent nowadays are just shit compared to attitude era.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Usos/Real Americans is a WM-worthy match. Why wouldn't WWE do that match?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol @ jbl mentioning betting odds. u know he'll be betting.


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

This match will be good down the home stretch. Rapid finishers, some one-twos, and the crowd will eat it up. Just watch. 

Every eight man tag has followed this formula for almost twenty years. 

*Also, is Daniel Bryan really not going to show up? Any backstage info on that?*


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> Oh fuck that!
> 
> So because I live in the UK and can't officially purchase the network,I don't get to see the Tag match? Bullshit!


Thats the price you pay........


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Would it hurt if the tag teams got some mic time?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Gwilt said:


> Usos/Real Americans is a WM-worthy match. Why wouldn't WWE do that match?


They want to get everyone on the show


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Swagger's hair looks even more gay tonight


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

Swagger with dat new hair


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Swags looking pale


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Not sure if I like Swagger's hair or if he cut it down too much this time...


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

gaz0301 said:


> Oh fuck that!
> 
> So because I live in the UK and can't officially purchase the network,I don't get to see the Tag match? Bullshit!


It really is bullshit.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

I like los matadores outfit they look like vega from street fighter

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Swagger with that ****** 1940s Nazi soldier haircut.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

BigEMartin said:


> Thats the price you pay........


Hey!

I can't help being born in the glorious cesspit of Glasgow!


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

Jack Swagger needs another title reign.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Contrarian said:


> The tag teams these days are fucking awful and generic. No charisma or captivating characters, wrestling fans always blaming the booking but when are you people going to realize the talent nowadays are just shit compared to attitude era.


Not just the Attitude Era, 80's had much better tag teams too.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> Swagger's hair looks even more gay tonight


he looks like the villin from back to the future


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

Kings jokes are putting me too sleep. He is awful.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

no way do the matadores deserve a spot at mania.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

checkcola said:


> They want to get everyone on the show


Except this match is on the Pre-Show, so nobody really gives a shit. People would be much more invested if you gave Usos and RA a 10-minute opening match at WM. It would get the crowd pumped and be a good way to showcase Cesaro on a grand stage.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Would it kill them to not have the heels look horrible for five seconds?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Everyone has Swaggers haircut these days though


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>


:lmao


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Bubba T said:


> Jack Swagger needs another title reign.


I completely forgot Swagger ever had a title reign until I read this comment.

And No, he doesn't.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

JBL disrespecting El Torito, calling him a monkey smh


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> You guys are insane if you really have liked Roddy Piper in the last 10 years. Yeah he was good 30 years ago but his segments are always terrible nowadays. How quickly they forget Raw 1000.


It could be made good, if they put in someone like Goldust on Pipers Pit to play mind games with Piper.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Swagger from WHC to TTC at pre-show. He deserve it thought.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This match..
:StephenA


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

shutupchico said:


> no way do the matadores deserve a spot at mania.


neither do Rybaxel


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> he looks like the villin from back to the future


ac


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

I can't believe Cesaro is stuck working these jobbers.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yeah, I've decided Swagger's haircut looks cool as hell.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

BigEMartin said:


> he looks like the villin from back to the future


Biff!!! :lmao


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> Swagger with that ****** 1940s Nazi soldier haircut.


HEIL COLTER! HEIL COLTER!


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

LateTrain27 said:


> I completely forgot Swagger ever had a title reign until I read this comment.
> 
> And No, he doesn't.


Agreed he is a loser, no Heavyweight Championship material.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Gwilt said:


> Except this match is on the Pre-Show, so nobody really gives a shit. People would be much more invested if you gave Usos and RA a 10-minute opening match at WM. It would get the crowd pumped and be a good way to showcase Cesaro on a grand stage.


Well they already set it in motion and they may not have time for it looking at the card. Plus I'd think the opener or next match after would be Bryan/HHH to let that guy have time to rest before the main.

You have HHH/Bryan, The Shield/Kane & NAO, the Battle Royal, the main event, Taker/Brock, the divas match, the Hall of Fame intros, Cena/Bray, and the special intros so there may not be time for a four way tag match on the main show if they timed it out already. And they want people to watch the pre-show, so might as well give them a reason with a solid match that can be cut from the card.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Why are the Usos still wearing their shirts?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The Road to WrestleMania seems to be a straight path, considering how tonight's show is on cruise control


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jerry, aren't you supposed to be the babyface color guy? Why are you validating Triple H?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> Swagger with that ****** 1940s Nazi soldier haircut.


Shouldn't a nazi haircut a super NO-Real American thing? :lmao


----------



## D.A.N. (Oct 31, 2006)

checkcola said:


> Jerry, aren't you supposed to be the babyface color guy? Why are you validating Triple H?


Yeah, that was weird.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Poor Ryback, punk buried him thoroughly for months and walked out.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Nobody chanting ole or Rybaxle?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

We the People :mark:


----------



## Bubba T (Jan 31, 2005)

LateTrain27 said:


> I completely forgot Swagger ever had a title reign until I read this comment.
> 
> And No, he doesn't.


He needs another reign so I can laugh.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> Shouldn't a nazi haircut a super NO-Real American thing? :lmao


No lol we actually look very similar. Average German could look like the average american.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Cesaro Section in the front.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The match at WM should ONLY be the Usos and the Real Americans. They're obviously the only relevant team and even though the outcome is predictable as hell, at least more time would be dedicated to the legit over team and not filler ones.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cena families like the Usos


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

if the crowd is already hot and chanting, WHY THE FUCK ARE THE USOS TRYING TO MAKE THEM CLAP FOR A HOT TAG?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Why are the Usos still wearing their shirts?


Probably attempting to get more sells. 


Wish it was Usos/RA/Rhodes in a 3-way at Mania instead.


Usos are over tonight though


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

These tag teams make wrestling look even more fake, lol except for Cesaro.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cesaro just saved that guys life


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Los Matadores just ruin everything they touch. :allen1


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

sharkboy22 said:


> When E! starts showing Total Tag Teams then the tag team match will be on the actual card.


This


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

How can Axel be Hennig's son when he cant even execute a roll up properly.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Come on get the win.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

I wonder if Swagger actually thinks he's over when he hears the "we the people" chants


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy (Apr 19, 2011)

O NO THE ANGLE LOCK!!!


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

He got Tagged to get his Ankle broken :lel


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

stealing the Bellas gimmick :lol


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

A little twin magic from Los Matadores?


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

sick match


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Twin magic :lol


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh for fuck's sake...


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Anyone who interrupts the Cesaro Swing is just met with an onslaught of boos and hatred :lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

They stole the Bella Twin Magic gimmick


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

faces cheating like heels

this company


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did los Matadores turn heel? lol


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Matadores stealing The Bellas gimmick.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol the Bella move


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Are you fucking kidding me fpalm

FUCK THIS.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Did the Matedores just turn heel


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was........something.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Did we even get one uppercut?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The Minoriteam with the win! :dance


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Surprisingly good match.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Gimmick infringement right there.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Los Matadores just ruin everything they touch. :allen1


aint that the truth brother


----------



## dougfisher_05 (Mar 8, 2011)

:faint:


KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> How can Axel be Hennig's son when he cant even execute a roll up properly.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Sep 12, 2011)

Did anyone else feel like that match was in slow motion?


----------



## cmccredden (Feb 24, 2014)

Los matadores GOAT heels!


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

bellas cant do that anymore since Nikki bought huge boobs and bree still looks like a 12 year old boy with long hair.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Los Matadores just ruin everything they touch. :allen1


Its the reverse midas touch brother.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow, you couldn't at LEAST give them a victory before they disband at Mania? fpalm

God, I'm thinking of just skipping the pre-show. I don't need to see Swagger get pinned for the 20th time in the past 2 months.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

New Warrior DVD


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

They needed that win.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Upset at the outcome but the match was fun.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Sick of Usos and the Mexican guys.

Only the _Killer Bees_ can do the switcheroo and not come off dickish


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

wow! Solid match. it got hype at the end.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

Swagger taking the pin from a Matador, lolzer


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Warrior just didn't/doesn't give a fuck :lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ultimate Warrior busting shots. :rudy


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If you have to steal the Bella's gimmick, you suck from that point on. No going back.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TJC93 said:


> Cesaro just saved that guys life


 yeah pretty much.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow watched the 8 man tag with some casuals and they actually really enjoyed it!

It was a damn good match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Warrior theme music still GOAT after all these years.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

BigEMartin said:


> bellas cant do that anymore since Nikki bought huge boobs and bree still looks like a 12 year old boy with long hair.


Gotta love how every female in the company who doesn't have at least a C-cup is considered a 12 year old boy fpalm


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

BigEMartin said:


> bellas cant do that anymore since Nikki bought huge boobs and bree still looks like a 12 year old boy with long hair.


Well, they did it a few times after Nikki had the surgery.


----------



## TrueUnderdog (Dec 15, 2013)

checkcola said:


> They stole the Bella Twin Magic gimmick


And that gimmick was stolen from the pitbuls, and whatever Lucha Libre wrestlers that did it in WCW, they wore Red and Black suits, i don't remember their name, but yeah, nobody stole shit from the Bellas


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> I wonder if Swagger actually thinks he's over when he hears the "we the people" chants


Trust me, based on how he talks in interviews and what not, he knows people don't like him.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Hot Damn!! WWE Legos


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Loved the ending to that match, but LOLos matadores is killing everything here. At least the booking 101 is off to a good start. Unfortunately SD is still around the corner fpalm


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

Seriously imagine being that Jack Thwagger guy.

Imagine actually having your life revolve around the most boring dude ever.

WTF is wrong with that guy. I feel sorry for him.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I know you guys are gonna be biased but im sure Cesaro was supposed to catch the masked guy and he dropped him?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

good 8 man tag


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> faces cheating like heels
> 
> this company


Yeah cause nobody has ever done that before!


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

BoundForMania said:


> I know you guys are gonna be biased but im sure Cesaro was supposed to catch the masked guy and he dropped him?


He flipped way too shallow and Cesaro had to try and catch him so he didn't hurt himself.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Matadores stealing The Bellas gimmick.


The gimmick of being useless hacks only kept around because they're sleeping with important people?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Haidys said:


> Seriously imagine being that Jack Thwagger girl.
> 
> Imagine actually having your life revolve around the most boring dude ever.
> 
> WTF is wrong with that girl. I feel sorry for her.


FTfY


----------



## It'sTrue It'sTrue! (Feb 9, 2014)

kinda late, but anybody else mark out when they paid that tribute to angle?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Emotion Blur said:


> Gotta love how every female in the company who doesn't have at least a C-cup is considered a 12 year old boy fpalm


Gotta love how some nerd online has to cry everytime someone says something bad about a wrestler


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Faaaaaaaaaaandaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangoooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Jobber since day one


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

There's the A player right now. Wonder who he's going to lose to.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Haidys said:


> Seriously imagine being that Jack Thwagger guy.
> 
> Imagine actually having your life revolve around the most boring dude ever.
> 
> WTF is wrong with that guy. I feel sorry for him.


He's tapping this -


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Los Matadores winning at Wrestlemania to make Carlos Colón happy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HHH buried Fandango than trots him out there on the very same show?

:lmao

:HHH2

Wow.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

I see buried people.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

After the epic burial,there is fandanwoat.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Haidys said:


> Seriously imagine being that Jack Thwagger guy.
> 
> Imagine actually having your life revolve around the most boring dude ever.
> 
> WTF is wrong with that guy. I feel sorry for him.


Yeah. Wanting your favorite wrestler to have some success. Yeah. Poor guy.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Fandango making a brief appearance before he goes back to the hole Triple H buried him in earlier


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This is the road to wrestle mania? GTFO with this shit. Good god the Rhodes Bros are fucking buried.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

so Trips tells the people that they don't care about Fandango and he has to go out there afterwards? Brutal.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> HHH buried Fandango than trots him out there on the very same show?
> 
> :lmao
> 
> ...


it's amazing he still came out today :lel


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

jobber entrances for all! lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Wonder how Fandango feels about getting buried earlier.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

out of Sandow and Fandango, Sandow gets the jobber entrance.

rock bottom


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Shit, this tag match is Superstars worthy


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The Rhodes Brothers have become so boring


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Surprised to see Fandango still standing after that epic burial by The Game.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

@BigEMartin

You avatar pic is just dead wrong!!! DEAD WRONG!!! LMFAO!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

this company


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Gotta be awkward for fandango to be out there

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

World's Best said:


> I see buried people.


:ti

Buried the guy's character, his relevance, his music..everything. Ultimate :buried


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

TommyRich said:


> Hot Damn!! WWE Legos


I get tempted every time I look at that Undertaker set, I won't lie..


Oh and Sandow in to eat a pin.. poor guy's career is over


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Cody back in limbo sigh


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

People, the twin magic thing is not a Bella original. The Killer Bees were using that gimmick when I was a kid and even when they were faces. Enough with the complaining.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Go-Home Raw: A Triple H promo and some filler.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ABrown said:


> out of Sandow and Fandango, Sandow gets the jobber entrance.
> 
> rock bottom


I saw no Cody and Goldust entrance.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Clique said:


> Cody back in limbo sigh


It makes me depressed :bosh6


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

:selfie

^ These guys...sigh....


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Man. This Raw has been SHIT except for the HHH Promo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Clique said:


> Cody back in limbo sigh


In the same ring with his former buddy. They can breath the same limbo air.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Sandow was once MITB winner...shameful thing where he is now


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Derek said:


> so Trips tells the people that they don't care about Fandango and he has to go out there afterwards? Brutal.


Well, at least he didn't get kicked in that balls like Hunter did to Wade back in the day, randomly


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

WWE obviously in cruise control this week. They know Wrestlemania will get lots of buys, so why bother trying?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know with all the pressure of Wrestlemania coming up..the NETWORK ETC..this show has been overall weak. Wrestling wise thumbs way down. Not a good show..except for TRIPS promo.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Did Sandow get a haircut? Most character development he's had in MONTHS.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

ConnorMCFC said:


> Yeah cause nobody has ever done that before!


Testify my brotha!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

This is one of the worst Raw's in months and its the pre-wrestlemania show


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Triple H and DB has been a pretty great story.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh god, poor Fandango... :trips2


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WWE did an excellent job building up The Brothehood... what happens?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Bryan better be on this show. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gwilt said:


> WWE obviously in cruise control this week. They know Wrestlemania will get lots of buys, so why bother trying?


The spoils of having no competition.

I miss WCW.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Sandow doesn't even wear his colored tights or robe anymore. Got him looking like Steve Jobberson :no:

and another pin eaten for Sandow :no:


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Cody is fucking beautiful.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The underrated tag team wins, Cody and Goldust


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Damien Jobberdow

So stupid. Guy is great on the mic too. Same as Barrett


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The thing is, they are holding back all the guys who matter, so this show is sucking, it feels like forever since I last saw Bryan wrestle, for example


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

DashingRKO said:


> It makes me depressed :bosh6


They are pretty bad with these start and stop pushes for him. Legacy, Dashing to UnDashing gimmick, IC Title Reign, Teaming with Goldust, Authority/Shield feud, etc. He gets an interesting angle and then ends up nowhere again before long.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Goldust got it! Sick finish!


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> WWE did an excellent job building up The Brothehood... what happens?


They stopped feuding with the authority.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If they didn't keep telling you WM was this Sunday you wouldn't know it by this show.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Man, Goldust and Cody should be in a much bigger match at WM. They still bring it in tag matches like no other on the current roster. In the very least they should be in the tag match over Los Matadores.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Danjo1986 said:


> Triple H and DB has been a pretty great story.


And everything else is some shitty-ass filler.

I wonder why...

I wonder...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Sandow eating the pin....yeah..that just sucks.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Oh shit Ryder is in the battle royal


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Poor Rey, he needs to retire. At one point in time, he won the World Title at WM.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Rey is in the battle royal?

Finally Shield :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

How's winning a trophy a "career defining moment"?


----------



## ArabGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

Lawyer has Alzheimer's he thinks it's 2004


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Shield gotta try and save this shit show.


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

What is prestigious about winning this Andre the Giant thing? Does the winner even gain anything? Title shot or something.


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Holy shit, if they're having a jobber battle royal at WM, when is the Andre the Giant battle royal?


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

OMG JUST SAW STING IN THAT ROSTER ROTATION!! Sting @ WM30 confirmed!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Give the Sandow thing some time guys. It might not be a burial..

(Remember that?)

:lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shield up next :mark:


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

checkcola said:


> Well, at least he didn't get kicked in that balls like Hunter did to Wade back in the day, randomly


He's the boss!!!! And you guys want Daniel Bryan to win...


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Gwilt said:


> Poor Rey, he needs to retire. At one point in time, he won the World Title at WM.


A total disgrace that was.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Looking forward to finding out who the least popular member of the Shield is


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

yeah big show is winning.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> @BigEMartin
> 
> You avatar pic is just dead wrong!!! DEAD WRONG!!! LMFAO!


hahaha i love it!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> If they didn't keep telling you WM was this Sunday you wouldn't know it by this show.


Sadly..this seems no better than any other RAW!!! fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Oculus and Cap America are the two movies I'm looking forward to.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> Give the Sandow thing some time guys. It might not be a burial..
> 
> (Remember that?)
> 
> :lol


I was one of the naive ones back then as well! :/


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> If they didn't keep telling you WM was this Sunday you wouldn't know it by this show.


You will know from the title of this thread.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Shield next. :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Redzero said:


> This is one of the worst Raw's in months and its the pre-wrestlemania show


The attendance looks pretty low too.


----------



## Venus Gospel (Mar 28, 2014)

Freeloader said:


> Damien Jobberdow
> 
> So stupid. Guy is great on the mic too. Same as Barrett


Exactly.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> If they didn't keep telling you WM was this Sunday you wouldn't know it by this show.


This feels like the go-home show to Over The Limit, not Wrestlemania.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Haidys said:


> Seriously imagine being that Jack Thwagger guy.
> 
> Imagine actually having your life revolve around the most boring dude ever.
> 
> WTF is wrong with that guy. I feel sorry for him.


I'm a woman, for starters. And I go to college and I work, so I'm pretty sure my whole life doesn't revolve around just my favorite wrestler.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I was one of the naive ones back then as well! :/


Ha, it's cool. But I kinda figured it was from the start.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

Does anyone on this forum ever stop complaining?


----------



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

ArabGuy said:


> *Lawyer* has Alzheimer's he thinks it's 2004


:lmao:lmao

I think you meant Lawler bro!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> The attendance looks pretty low too.


Cole, I could have swore, said it was a sellout, but who knows with that guy


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Chrome said:


> This feels like the go-home show to Over The Limit, not Wrestlemania.


This does not even feel like a go home show
This is like one of those June Dead Season "Who Cares?" RAWs.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Clique said:


> They are pretty bad with these start and stop pushes for him. Legacy, Dashing to UnDashing gimmick, IC Title Reign, Teaming with Goldust, Authority/Shield feud, etc. He gets an interesting angle and then ends up nowhere again before long.


Yeah and time and time again Cody has shown he can be relevant if they give him something to work with but they always stop his momentum.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

If they get Hogan, Austin, Rock, HBK, & Cena in the same ring at WM 30 I'd prob order it.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

xD7oom said:


> You will know from the title of this thread.


So I guess the title of this thread is plastered at the top of the Raw Feed? Alright then.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow eats the pin? You know, nowadays it's not about whether he wins or loses, but rather who he loses to.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

JBL was not expecting the end of the commercial break lol.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Hope it's Rollins


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

finalnight said:


> JBL was not expecting the end of the commercial break lol.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:lol


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Reigns to win the vote


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Please...don't have Reigns start off this promo.
Please.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

The Shield.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

The middle aged outlaws remind me of gas station attendants


----------



## magictrevor (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm throwing in the towel, this raw is poor it's not worth staying up for.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

The only story going on is Triple H/DB, that's the problem. Batista/Orton was supposed to be major, but flopped. Only a undertaker program could make Paul freaking heyman and Lesnar boring.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

ofc Reings is going to win... rigged as hell


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Come on at least make it a street fight or something,


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Corporate Kane is really growing on me, have to say!


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Its interesting how when a wrestler turns heel they become more vulnerable but the complete opposite happens to the shield.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

ArabGuy said:


> Lawyer has Alzheimer's he thinks it's 2004





holy said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> I think you meant Lawler bro!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

How did they get Kane's hair so dark there? did he borrow Taker's Just for Men? :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I was thinking about getting the WWE Network next Sunday. But now...fpalm


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm expecting Dean to get the least amount of votes.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I know that they're protecting everyone for th Wrestlemania week, but come on, at least some goods promos.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

:lol showing Reigns getting chokeslammed to manipulate the voters into picking him.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> The middle aged outlaws remind me of gas station attendants


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

magictrevor said:


> What is prestigious about winning this Andre the Giant thing? Does the winner even gain anything? Title shot or something.


Well you're be the first winner ever , next year Andre the Giant rumble winner will away be #2 , you #1


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Wwe have to pull out the Attitude Era guys HHH, Kane, Outlaws, Goldust to sell WrestleMania XXX.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Kane & The NAO vs The shield :ti

Thought we were getting a triple threat match or some shit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rollins sounds awkward huh?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Believe DAT


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Reigns has that "making Dem Panties Wet" pose down.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

gaz0301 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

THEY'RE HERE! :mark:


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

still can't believe NAO are on the wrestlemania card in 2014, jesus christ.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Reigns sounds like Orton.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Please don't break The Shield up.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Wyatts!


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Bray Wyatt :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

DAT WYATT POP. :mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Bray over as a babyface


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Did that fucking idiot just call the Outlaws kids?

Oh well, Wyatt's time.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap to the theme


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> I'm expecting Dean to get the least amount of votes.


I'm expecting Rollins to get the least, unfortunately.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Wyatts getting that pop.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:wyatt


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn guys...we SHOULD have had Shield vs. Wyatts at MANIA..oh well :/


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the wyatts!!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey look, a big fat jobber and the next flash in the pan, Bray Wyatt.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Fuck yeah! Wyatts!


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Bray Wyatt is awesome.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Wyatts! :mark


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

TeamHeadsh0t said:


> Does anyone on this forum ever stop complaining?


Ha no"..never. It's comical at this point.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

A FUCKING COMMERCIAL DURING THE WYATTS ENTRANCE!?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wyatt squash match:ex:


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

With the site specific "Insert City X, We're Here" entrance opening from Bray - Do they sell city specific shirts at the events with that saying on them? If not, they should.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> A FUCKING COMMERCIAL DURING THE WYATTS ENTRANCE!?


I just said the exact same thing :cuss:


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

When you think about it, they should have saved Wyatts vs Sheild for mania instead of EC. It would have added so much momentum to this wrestlemania, although Cena vs Wyatts has been pretty good as well.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I hope Cena gets the upper hand on the Wyatts tonight. Just so it keeps me hopeful that Bray will get the win at WM.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

good ole Gary Oldman..


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

-UNDEAD- said:


> :clap to the theme


I told you bro :lol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Chan Hung said:


> Damn guys...we SHOULD have had Shield vs. Wyatts at MANIA..oh well :/


Can't show up the boss.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Hey look, a big fat jobber and the next flash in the pan, Bray Wyatt.


Negged


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania is back! :vince2


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Contrarian said:


> When you think about it, they should have saved Wyatts vs Sheild for mania instead of EC. It would have added so much momentum to this wrestlemania, although Cena vs Wyatts has been pretty good as well.


damage control prevented a lot of sensical booking from happening.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Right_To_Censor said:


>


:jericho

That's so awesome.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Nothing really came out of that feud between Wyatts and Shield did it, besides 2 awesome matches.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> the wyatts!!


LMFAO!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

I love how Rollins has been in the middle over the past weeks but for this very *specific* night where the Shield have to be voted into a match - Reigns is in the middle. I see your chess piece, WWE!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Wyatt's have the most unique entrance in the company and they go to commercial during their entrance, on the Raw before WM.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ambrose is a psycho i can sense it in his voice.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Contrarian said:


> When you think about it, they should have saved Wyatts vs Sheild for mania instead of EC. It would have added so much momentum to this wrestlemania, although Cena vs Wyatts has been pretty good as well.


But do you trust these people to be able to carry that momentum all the way to WM? I was shocked they didn't mess it up when they did it.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Fissiks said:


> damage control prevented a lot of sensical booking from happening.


I don't think it was damage control though, EC card was just terribly lacking in undercard matches.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd order WWE Network if I knew if Sting was going to show up at WrestleMania 30


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ladies and gentlemen, CommercialMania continues on! 

vince3:vince$


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Holy shit, R-truth!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Freeloader said:


> :jericho
> 
> That's so awesome.


I stared at Natalya for 30 secs before wising up to look down at Summer.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow they sure don't want us to watch tomorrow night do they.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

R Truth, thought it'd be Kofi lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Truth to job.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Stad said:


> Negged


typo, you hit "N" instead of "P" but it's cool. I know I pegged it. 

Bothers you too that some jobber is getting so much praise?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

SideTableDrawer said:


> Nothing really came out of that feud between Wyatts and Shield did it, besides 2 awesome matches.


Wyatt's were elevated, and The Shield turned face.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Bray is just picking off black jobbers until his match with Cena. If I was Xavier Woods I'd watch my phone.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Poor truth...lmao


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

How many times has Bray Wyatt squashed R-Truth and Kofi Kingston.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

destroy Truth quickly pls


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

You can hear Vince now:

"You don't like this RAW leading into Mania? Well too fucking bad, you can always go order TNA Sacrifice." :lol


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

R-Truth about to get got. Again.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

KuroNeko said:


> A FUCKING COMMERCIAL DURING THE WYATTS ENTRANCE!?


And remember last week during the Undertaker entrance? They went through the whole entrance and the announcers did not say a word through the whole thing! With the Wyatts they cut to commercial or talk during the entrance. :cuss:


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

If Cena doesn't get involved in this match, what is the point in it?

Bray has all the momentum in the world already, and Cena is Cena.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Freeloader said:


> Hey look, a big fat jobber and the next flash in the pan, Bray Wyatt.


Ha ha gotta love this place. No matter how popular or good you are, there's always going to be nuts on here that despise ya.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Truth was once the number one contender for the WWE title huh? His Little Jimmy days


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

TRUTH WINS


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Welp another Wyatt squash, still have no clue what he is going to do after Wrestlemania whether or not he wins.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Squash match :wyatt


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Good news everyone.. Xavier Woods is still alive


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

Isn't R-Truth like 50 how the hell does he move like that


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Could we see a Cena interference?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

It's like Truth and Kofi play rock, paper, scissors and the loser gets to job to Bray. It feels like he's always beating down one of them when he wrestles.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'What a collision!' Fuck off


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> typo, you hit "N" instead of "P" but it's cool. I know I pegged it.
> 
> Bothers you too that some jobber is getting so much praise?


I don't think you know what the word 'jobber' means, brah.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> You can hear Vince now:
> 
> "You don't like this RAW leading into Mania? Well too fucking bad, you can always go order TNA Sacrifice." :lol


:vince2 :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Big guy cross body


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Freeloader said:


> typo, you hit "N" instead of "P" but it's cool. I know I pegged it.
> 
> 
> 
> Bothers you too that some jobber is getting so much praise?



Not sure how he's a jobber. I don't even think Bray has been pinned clean since his debut.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Luke Harper is extremely attractive.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Who else heard Harper chanting or murmuring at Wyatt? Haha... that creepy mofo!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat yeah yeah yeah sounds like he is getting a blowjob :lmao :lmao


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

I honestly forgot R-Truth was still wrestling.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I can't wait for Wyatts entrance at WM, should be epic.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> I'm expecting Rollins to get the least, unfortunately.


Well, I think that Dean is not as loved well as Rollins by the audience.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Zack should get a Rent a Jobber gimmick, Each week before a match, Zack asks they need RAJ to take their place in a match.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

can this end already


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Please end this shit.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

This would have been my card:

Wyatts/Shield
Cena/Taker
Usos/RA/Rhodes Bros/NAO
Bryan/HHH for Vacant WWE title (HHH would have won the title at RR)
Wyatt/Sheamus
Orton/Brock
Divas Match
Andre the Giant Invitational


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Bray still has a ways to go in the ring but I see potential.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TJC93 said:


> 'What a collision!' Fuck off


:lmao

:selfie


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol Truth was once the number one contender for the WWE title huh? His Little Jimmy days


3 years ago


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

That move was ill


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

That was seriously a cool move.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

ABrown said:


> can this end already


Marlo disapproves, lol.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

this is sad.. 

truly one of the worst wrestlemania's in history

this is your future folks when hhh/steph takes over once vince dies

RIP WWE

good thing vince established the wwe network before he died, there'll be some form of income coming in to the company when trips and steph fuck shit up beyond belief


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Truth is a young superstar?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

JBL just said...

"Truth is a tough, *young* superstar and Bray Wyatt is just beating him down..."


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

They're really just dragging this on.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Luke Harper :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

And mercifully it ends. Bring on Piper already.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bray really has some awesome mannerisms and expressions. He has totally nailed his character!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

ABrown said:


> can this end already


I agree


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

"We like men. Can you tell?"

:selfie


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

I see *A LOT* of empty seats on the RAW before WM?! :lmao


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

You know wrestling fans fucking hated X-pac with a passion for being stuck with same gimmick for years and years with no change whatsoever. That's actually where the X-pac heat came from, I wonder how R Truth gets away with it though.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

GoodNESS!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Chrome said:


> That was seriously a cool move.


That should be his finisher - just make it the knee to the face not the chest.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Yep, knew this NXT callup was going to get beat up


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

inb4:cena


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:ti @ JBL calling R-Truth a 'Tough young superstar."


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

That could be Cena on Sunday? Nope, Sister Abigail will learn the ways of hustle, loyalty, and respect when she gets kicked out of. :cena3


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Yep, Bray came out strong. Cena is winning at WM.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

ahahahah


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Did JBL just call Truth young?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> JBL just said...
> 
> "Truth is a tough, *young* superstar and Bray Wyatt is just beating him down..."


:lol

:selfie


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Holy!!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Wtf


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Woods feeling the consequence of crossing paths with the Wyatts. :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh hell.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: Cena.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Why aren't they attacking Cena?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Whoa... that was cool


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Damn it Cena! Well played.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Cena :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:cena2 Golden Boy under the mask :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oh man!


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well shit, the Wyatts might just be winning after all.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Holy shit, Wyatt is winning at Mania :mark: :mark:


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Crowd only popped cos they thought Cena turned heel!! :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

That was pretty cool


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Okay, thats the best thing Cena has done in fucking years. :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Cena actually looked pretty cool in that disguise.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti that was actually cool by Cena


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Not gonna lie, that was funny.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Apollo Cena


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Heel Cena was there for few seconds then it went to Super goofy Cena.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

awesome :lmao :lmao

Cena's face :lmao


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena looked legit badass.


----------



## Velvet onion (Feb 26, 2013)

That was actually pretty cool


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

That was different. I like that.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Contrarian said:


> You know wrestling fans fucking hated X-pac with a passion for being stuck with same gimmick for years and years with no change whatsoever. That's actually where the X-pac heat came from, I wonder how R Truth gets away with it though.



X-pac was hated because he never lost


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

That was cool


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

John the joiner


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:mark: CENA :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Cena got the upperhand tonight! :mark:


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think that was actually Dbry's coveralls there! All the way up dem ankles :lol


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

Cena should have been part of the Wyatt family tbh.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

First time in who knows how long, John Cena did something unexpected and entertaining in my book


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena will still win.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

That was fucking epic


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol. John Cena having his best feud in years.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This feud has been 50/50 so far I think they'll steal the show.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WTF?
SOme Micheal Myers type shit

Cool but made no sense


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

yeah this seals it . Bray is going over at WM

yes yes yes


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Nice one John boy


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

That was well played.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

That was fantastic


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Bray, who the fuck did you think it was?

"Oh, Rowan can clone himself now. Wow."

Still, should be a good match, looking foward to it more than Brock/Taker.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes!! Bray has got this! :mark:


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

That was fantastic... Well played Cena, well played.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

That was pretty awesome.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

that was different. very cool. thats wrestling


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bray to win at WM :mark:


----------



## MutableEarth (Nov 20, 2012)

Good stuff from Cena :lol

Who's the real monster?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

chance of Bray winning now being greater than 10% = :banderas


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hang on, does that mean Wyatt's going over? Cena going in with the upper hand.


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

dunno bout you but Cena looks ok in that suit

new gimmick costume gear?!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Give Cena props for that


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Bray is winning at mania


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Segment of the night by far.


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

That was pretty good from Cena there.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Some tool trying to start a "holy shit" chant for this shit.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Once the mask came off the boos came in.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Fuck! I seriously thought Cena turned heel

Nevertheless, good way to elevate the feud. Wyatt should win.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think Cena wins at WM, but cheats to win - giving Wyatt reason to claim ultimate victory in winning Cena's soul.


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Got damn, not even Cena could no sell that AA like Rowan did.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

That was gold haha!
I had a feeling Cena would do his own Wyatt family mockery tonight


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena with dem MIND GAMES! :cena4:


----------



## Poe7 (Feb 25, 2014)

That was great from Cena, thoroughly enjoyed that.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Cena, I approve this one time.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

:jordan3


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Cena comes out on top without Bray looking weak, everybody wins


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That was awesome! :cena5


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

:cena3


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

This match has had the best build after Bryan/HHH. Cena was pretty sick in that last segment not gunna lie. And wyatts promos have been next level.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

That was great :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bad For Business said:


> Hang on, does that mean Wyatt's going over? Cena going in with the upper hand.


sure looks like it


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

CharliePrince said:


> this is sad..
> 
> truly one of the worst wrestlemania's in history
> 
> ...


It's amazing how CM Punk's infamous pipepomb is proving true.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Piper's Pit with Bryan? Please..


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Yeah, that was pretty cool by Cena.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Okay I gotta admit. That was fucking awesome what Cena did.

now I'm hyped for that match.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Gotta admit though - that was slick.


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think Cena wins at WM, but cheats to win - giving Wyatt reason to claim ultimate victory in winning Cena's soul.


Cena *CHEATS *to win???

Get the fuck out of here :ti :ti :ti


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Someone should cap the second of Cena looking heelish right after he takes off the mask. So simple but so excellent because he finally didn't no sell something.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Great segment. Looks like Wyatt/Cena might be stealing the show for the third straight week.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

That was kinda awesome. I still hate Cena though.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Freeloader said:


> :jordan3


Diaper Baby Bray.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Piper coming to promote Legends House only on WWE Network


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> dunno bout you but Cena looks ok in that suit
> 
> new gimmick costume gear?!


Reminded me of Michael Myers how he came out of no where


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Not gonna lie that was a nice move on the part of Cena.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have to say - that bit with Cena was friggin awesome! 

He came out on top, looked stronger than last week, but it didn't take away from Bray at all. Good stuff! :cena5


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

JamesK said:


> Cena *CHEATS *to win???
> 
> Get the fuck out of here :ti :ti :ti



The return of the chain!


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Feud has been amazingly built. Love both men and they still exceeded my expectations. Every week a different fresh promo. Every OTHER week, a surprise, a fresh idea.

bravo


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Razor!!!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Truth is a young superstar?


he probably meant Woods, I mean they are both black right. Guess its hard to tell them apart.

Tehy could be twins right . :faint:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> :jordan3


Best thing going in the WWE today :mark:


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

:lmao:lmao

I loved the looks on the Wyatts face, when they were trying to figure out, who in the hell the 4th guy was.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Have to say, I loved that.

That's how matches should be hyped up.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Piperrrr come on! :mark:


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Maybe Bray vs. Cena should close Wrestlemania 30. :vince2


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Thought it could of been Punk for a minute.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

After what we saw tonight..
Undertaker, Daniel Bryan, Bray Wyatt, Real Americans will all win at WM, mark my words.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

For a second I thought it was Punk


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Pipers guest will be Hogan.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Bad For Business said:


> Hang on, does that mean Wyatt's going over? Cena going in with the upper hand.


I have been saying for atleast a month now that Wyatt is going to win and people called me crazy. Cena rarely beats the up and comer that actually needs the rub. Miz (even though it didn't work out), Del Rio, Punk, Shield, Bryan. LOLCENAWINS is so easy to call when it is going to happen. Cena v. Henry is a good example.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Cena/Wyatt has surprised me. It has had some good build, and it has made both guys look good. Just keep Cena away from the Main Event and he doesn't seem as stale.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Cena genuinely surprised me there for a second. Great moment! :cena5


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

People thinking it was punk?

:rudy


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

I LOVED this.

Cena's face when he take off the mask before punching harper was fucking great!

I'd see this attitude from Cena as a heel, add him a fucking killer beard and he's a total new character!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

WWE and UFC with that partnership lol


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


> Thought it could of been Punk for a minute.


lmao... seriously?


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Was razor always a part of this class?


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

So Epic from Bray and Cena!!!!  :mark: :dance


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Daniel Bryan to run in and attack Orton and Batista? :yes


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

No no no no 

please no more divas please.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

That Cena and Bray segment was fantastic. Can't wait for that match.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Not another one.fpalm


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Cena can be really entertaining when he does something different like tonight. Instead, WWE choose to stick to the same old bullshit 95% of the time, which is why he's so hated.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

those edited cheers


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

AJobberLee


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Dopeeey said:


> So Epic from Bray and Cena!!!!  :mark: :dance


I agree, that was awesome! :cena5


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Am I the only one who think Bryan is gonna have a Austin-with-the-beer-truck run in kind of moment tonight???


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

No more eye patch?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Naomi going to beat AJ again? :/


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Two diva segments they're pulling out all the stops in this epic road to Wrestle Mania!


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Eva with dat ass


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Tamina is kinda hot with straightened hair, once again, just sayin'.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Damn...Naomi looking pretty hot with the new look. Not gonna lie.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Divas are so useless fpalm


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aww Naomi lost the eyepatch.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Divas! :lol


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Well, the CM Punk chant is pretty appropriate when the Divas are involved.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Naomi is not wearing the eye patch :shaq


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

checkcola said:


>


:ti @ them both rocking high waters jumpsuits


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

A 2nd Divas match :aries2


----------



## World's Best (Jul 2, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> Naomi going to beat AJ again? :/



Naomi is going to be the next Divas champion.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Another Divas match? I must've done some BAD shit in a previous life to get two Divas match on the go-home show to Mania.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Superhippy said:


> I have been saying for atleast a month now that Wyatt is going to win and people called me crazy. Cena rarely beats the up and comer that actually needs the rub. *Miz (even though it didn't work out), Del Rio, Punk, Shield, Bryan.* LOLCENAWINS is so easy to call when it is going to happen. Cena v. Henry is a good example.


Miz? Afterthought to the Rock feud, loss leading to Cena/Rock.
Del Rio? what are you talking about? Del Rio won the title at summerslam 2011 pinning punk, only to lose it to Cena via TAP OUT at NOC '11.
Sheild- Sheild had a strong WWE backing. They don't count, they even took out Taker and Rock. 
Bryan - leaving/taking a break due to injury.


Punk is the only one he "did not beat". 


Bray is definitely losing this sunday.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

jerry lalwer: Look at all these Lumber Jills, puppies!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It took me a min. to figure out that was Rosa in the red dress. How does she still have a job.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Dear fans - CM Punk quit out of his own volition, he wasn't fired, or screwed or otherwise banished away.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Yeah they can't all pin AJ at the same time


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Who's the lumberjill in that black and red one piece?

Jesus I want her.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

:yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yumat rack on aj


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, just noticed, no more eye patch!


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

TOM MADISON said:


> Am I the only one who think Bryan is gonna have a Austin-with-the-beer-truck run in kind of moment tonight???


Unfortunately, I don't know if WWE is that creative anymore. Probably going to be a standard Raw ending.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Naomi with them kicks :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

But I've already taken a bathroom break? Well, I guess I could use another beer...


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Is it just me or does Rosa Mendes look completely different every time I see her?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:ti
Tattoo's star has faded tremendously. Got damn.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

checkcola said:


>


:mark:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> A 2nd Divas match :aries2


POST OF THE YEAR CANDIDAT


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

This fucking match.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

foreeeeverr, foooreeeeverr


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

My streams died but I found other. What did I miss?


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Eva Marie's attire:yum:


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

dat botch


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Divas killed the fucking crowd.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Eva with the weakest kicks of all-time :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Rosa Mendez will fuck this up again somehow and hit the wrong person.

Again.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Whats up with the regular black referee for Divas match?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, AJ is fine :lenny


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

AJobberLeeeeeee!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

REAR END!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Aren't the total divas meant to be faces? What's with the heel tactics?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:ti Rosa's outfit

looks like some shit Sherri would wear back in the 80's


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

When is the last time aj won a match
??


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Oy.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

They're done with AJ.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Tamina got destroyed!


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I fucking hate Naomi. AJ losing clean again. Fucking lol.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

Can someone screen cap that and add a brazzers logo

Sent from my GS4


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

How is AJ the one we're supposed to be against here? Everything is built for the crowd to get behind her.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is Cameron on the turnbuckle for? :ti


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Total Divas has helped turn these Funkadactlys and the Bellas into unstoppable machines


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nothing like having the Divas champ jobbing to some BIG BLACK BOOTY.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

AJ's reign has been like Orton's.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo gives a shit.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Somebody call Ernest Miller's momma.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd love to have naomi's ass in my face. #raw


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Naomi got it!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Poor AJ, losing to the Total Divas...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I wanna see the divas invitational just to see who wins the title.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Mania is this week :ti
Just...:ti


----------



## Gezim (Jan 3, 2012)

Just tuned in, has Bryan showed his face?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

But wait, Triple H and Steph said Bryan went to New Orleans already to rest up, but he's going to be in New York tomorrow according to Cole for the press conference... who's lying?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Face your fears


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena coming out again?

So much for going out on a high note.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

richyque said:


> :yum::yum::yum::yum::yum::yumat rack on aj


AJ & "Rack" don't belong in the same sentence


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

*I THINK AJ IS OVERRATED*


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

"John Cena is here live, next." Like we didn't already know that, Cole.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow... no need of the moonsault, pin with the Rare View. Awful.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Oh no, don't have Cena talk. Just let the last segment be what it was!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Eh, more Cena?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Please don't fuck this up Cena... You're actually doing good tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Somebody call Ernest Miller's momma.


:lmao


----------



## Haidys (Aug 2, 2006)

Can people stop using that black guy laughing GIF I mean you're not even saying anything funny tbh


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

But.... he was just out there.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

More Cena/Wyatt? bama


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

BigEMartin said:


> When is the last time aj won a match
> ??


Before Punk left?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Cena to ruin his previous appearance with a no selling promo.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

This last hour is stacked.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Promo from Cena? I hope he follows that awesome mask moment well! :cena


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

Gotta give WWE a lot of credit for the awesome Wyatt/Cena moment, so far they've done an excellent job of having some awesome segments to add to the feuds of certain matches. Bryan needs to make an appearance though, otherwise it's just stupid and waste of a masterful end for what has already been a great build to what should be an outstanding match.

Regardless, gotta get up early tomorrow. Laterz.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

More Cena? bitch please this feud is the best thing at Mania along with the Title picture and Bryan/HHH match we cannot get enough!


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Haidys said:


> Can people stop using that black guy laughing GIF I mean you're not even saying anything funny tbh


Somebody's butthurt.

:ti


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So, we have Cena's promo, Orton vs Batista and Piper's Pit in the next 45 mins?


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Cena again?? Why?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

This raw has sucked ass


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

More Cena. Fuck, he's gonna get beat down by the Wyatt's. Fuck.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Shit, Cena is going to get jumped and beat down - means he'll go over at WM.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Naomi and Aj have such good chemistry.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> This raw has sucked ass


As usual..


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Why does WWE love Kid Rock so much man?


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Midnight Rocker said:


> So, we have Cena's promo, Orton vs Batista and Piper's Pit in the next 45 mins?


And Shield member vs Kane.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

CHIcagoMade said:


> AJ & "Rack" don't belong in the same sentence


She's bigger than Brie.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Everyone thinks Wyatt is going over because Cena got the upper hand... until now, when Wyatt attacks Cena :lol


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> So, we have Cena's promo, Orton vs Batista and Piper's Pit in the next 45 mins?


Don't forget the SHield vs Kane match...


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

I knew that guest was gonna be Cena.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Midnight Rocker said:


> So, we have Cena's promo, Orton vs Batista and Piper's Pit in the next 45 mins?


Shield member vs. Kane too


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Fun show so far. Gotta get some sleep now. later...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Piper's Pit better be with Bryan and not Hogan..


----------



## ColtofPersonality (Oct 11, 2012)

Vince still on that Kid Rock bandwagon, it seems. :vince


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL @ Cena soundin' like Obama!

Hitler, MLK, Obama and Cena... they know how to convince a crowd!

Can I get a gif of those four on Mt. Rushmore?!?!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:cena5


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Wheres chingle chingle bryan?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

did Cena just watch the "I have a dream" speech? step down from the pulpit pls.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why do so many CM Punk fans hate AJ? Lol.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

THANOS said:


> Piper's Pit better be with Bryan and not Hogan..


It's either to build up the Hall of Fame or the Battle Royal with Hogan, which will end with wrestlers coming out and throwing each other out.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Haidys said:


> Can people stop using that black guy laughing GIF I mean you're not even saying anything funny tbh


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Never noticed how many freckles Cena has. Cute.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd enjoy a non-finish to the match at WM - Cena doesn't need to go over....but a big spot to end the match would be unique


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I dig monster Cena, actually


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

whoa cena's on some shit right here, im gunna get the ppv.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Cena gon' heel!


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Cena we will stream it live that's for sure... :lmao


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Damn, Cena needs to bring that intensity all the time.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Haha ok Cena


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ithil said:


> She's bigger than Brie.


Not sayin much


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lol

Typical WWE. Typical Cena.

Just can't leave well enough alone.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Xapury said:


> Wheres chingle chingle bryan?


:lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

OOOOOOOooooooooooooooooh!


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

AGAINST ALL ODSS!!!

i believe you john cena

I BELIEVE YOU!!! FACE YOUR FEARS!! FIGHT!!!

i believe!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, no jump! There's still hope!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena killing it on the mic.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Ass :cena not very PG


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> Why do so many CM Punk fans hate AJ? Lol.



They all want him to themselves


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Should have saved that promo for Smackdown - let the goatmask attack stand alone tonight.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

We need more of this Cena


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Renee dripping off that


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Genesis 1.0 said:


>


:drake1


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Xena Wins lol :cena3


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena :lol


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

That Cena Promo :clap

Best of the year for him.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

YOU GON HAVE TO CHANGE THE WAY YOU WALK CAUSE I'M GONNA STUFF MY FOOT IN YOUR ASS. :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Save for the WWE network plug, I enjoyed that Cena promo.


----------



## TheGreatBanana (Jul 7, 2012)

Great promo by Cena..


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Renee wants some Cena, watch out Nikki. 8*D


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

"JOHN CENA IS BACK! - Cole

When the fuck did he ever leave?


----------



## Bambambryan (Aug 12, 2013)

Bray bringing the best out of Cena


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What are they chanting?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

IM AFRAID I HAVE SOME BAD NEWS!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Flipping the script" Josh? No.

And Riley's hair looks like someone used him for a broom just before they went on camera.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Bad News Barrett chants. Hell yeah.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bad News Barrett chants!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

It's disgusting how Barrett is getting used


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

can you still be a guest panelist if you're on the panel every week

BookerT

..think bout it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh look there's Riley
Barrett talks like a football pundit


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> LOL @ Cena soundin' like Obama!
> 
> Hitler, MLK, Obama and Cena... they know how to convince a crowd!
> 
> Can I get a gif of those four on Mt. Rushmore?!?!


what About STONE COLD?


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

chargebeam said:


> What are they chanting?



Bad News Barrett


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lol gotta loe bookeqqReplays again :/


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Cena had Renee wet. She's gonna wear her Cena gear now and make Nikki trip out.


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

I got some BAD NEWS! They are about to show a replay of what happen early tonight. And then I got some good news! Piper is up next I hope....


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

KrispinWahhhGOAT said:


> IM AFRAID I HAVE SOME BAD NEWS!


No bad news Barett segment tonight. #BNB


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Said it once tonight but need to again.

Credit where it's due tonight with Cena. He's really done a good job of hying this match.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

All star panel, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Should have given Barrett a segment instead of another Cena promo.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Cena - double whammo in one hour..Impressed ! He's great when he's not the main event..apparently


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

An F-5 to Undertaker is unthinkable? 

People do remember Smackdown 2002 & 2003, right?


----------



## harlemheat (Jun 28, 2011)

CharliePrince said:


> can you still be a guest panelist if you're on the panel every week
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Deal With IT!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

" A DESPERATE MAN IS A VERY DESPERATE MAN" lol booker T.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

What happened to Rusev???????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Reigns ofcourse


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Please no drum roll


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol Why does WWE love Kid Rock so much man?


Vince thinks it's the still the 90's/early 2000s. :vince


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Rollins? :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Where the FUCK is Bryan at :mark:


Please be Rollins!

edit: Wow. Rollins and Ambrose buried. :lol


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

pls be rollins


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I really liked when JBL first joined the RAW announce team, but now he's just full of shiet!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

IT'S ROMAN REIGNS! MATCH OF THE YEAR INCOMING!


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Rigged


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lel that rigged voting


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Lawler seriously looks like a oompa loompa...


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Rigged


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

King talking make me feel as if my ass is bleeding.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL Ambrose.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

9% AMBROSE! :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Vince just jerked off to them poll results.


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

I knew he was going to win but not by that much wow.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

The over-push continues


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Roman Reigns is over with the mass audience.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah that wasn't expected at all. 
This company.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

80%? Wow.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

If you thought it was Rollins or Ambrose, Then


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Wow couldn't they of at least faked it a bit closer than that


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Reigns.

:mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mainboy said:


> It's disgusting how Barrett is getting used


No, it's quite fair. Talents who can't work like Miz, Riley, Barrett, and Sandow are being weeded out to make way for guys who will draw in the mic and in the ring.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I knew Reigns would win, and I knew Rollins would be 2nd. lol


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

lmfao ambrose at 9%


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

80% really? Get of it.. #riggedtoshitandback.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Reigns needs to impress here.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

This match is going to fucking suck


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

80%?! What is this BULLSHIT!?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

The future. Roman Reigns.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

What a surprise...NOT!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Reigns push has worked, good just being stand in ring workers Dean/Seth


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wow 80% please
when he was announced as winning you could hear the air being taken out of the arena.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dat future face of the company roman reigns :lmao


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

reigns at 80%? they didn't even attempt to make the 'vote' look halfway legit


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Aw come on now. 80% for Reigns?! You shittin me WWE


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

80% for Reigns lol have fun in the midcard Seth and Dean.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

Boring match coming up.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Rollins and Ambrose just got buried by the WWE Universe


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

This match will be a No Contest.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

What the?! :lol

I don't really mind Reigns winning, but by that much of a margin?


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Fucking rigged bullshit.


----------



## Aecen (Oct 1, 2013)

Anyone who didnt see that vote coming is delusional. Reigns is much more over than the rest.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh hell.
This means a match between Kane and Reigns. Fuck. :ti


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR CONFIRMED


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

TJC93 said:


> Wow couldn't they of at least faked it a bit closer than that


Not faked.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> King talking make me feel as if my ass is bleeding.


Anal bleeding :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MATCH OF THE YEAR! MATCH OF THE YEAR! MATCH OF THE YEAR! :reigns


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Dean Ambrose getting well and truly pushed to the side :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I did expect Rollins to be much higher though.
:lol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

There's the WWE Universe for you.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

80% for Reigns :lmao y'all mad? :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What the hell is this freaking ad :lol


----------



## AMAN0S (Jul 11, 2007)

I really hate when they refer to Kane as "Corporate Kane." That's not his name. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ConnorMCFC (Mar 12, 2012)

Even after Jericho said that the polls are legit, you all still label it as rigged.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Oh fuck off.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

***** INCOMING.

:lol


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Least popular member of the Shield: Dean

Time to become Dean Wyatt


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Vince must have like 70,000 phones with the WWE App.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I doubt that's legit. Reigns I know would win, but not by that much.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Gwilt said:


> Rollins and Ambrose just got buried by the WWE Universe


the universe had nothing to do with that vote


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Obviously rigged.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

WHAT!? PEOPLE WANTS TO SEE REIGNS IN A FIGHT MORE THAN ROLLINS!? :aries2


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This match is going to make my eyes bleed :rock


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Lmao we will see how those "80 percent" feel after watching the match. I am calling it now...this match will be one of the worst 3 matches of 2014.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

How it is rigged?
i thought most of the people using the wwe app are casuals
and those ofcourse will vote for Reigns


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

That poll does not bode well for Rollins or Ambrose.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Dean Ambrose getting well and truly pushed to the side :lol


There's nothing funny about that.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Reigns with that fan support


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Of course it's Reigns. The limited time we have left means this match is going to atleast be 3 minutes. Maybe 3 and a half? 8*D


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Not rigged. he is the most popular in the shield and a future champion DUH


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> The over-push continues


The 'overpush' by the fans overwhelmingly voting for him? :lmao


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Jack Thwagger said:


> lmfao ambrose at 9%


Because 11% is so much better:rollins


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Slowest MOTY Candidate incoming


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

They could have at least made it look more legit by making it closer.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

So. Many. Commercials :vince2


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

This will probably be the incentive for Rollins and Ambrose to turn on Reigns in the near future


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

80 percent? wtf? Really


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Kane vs Reigns???
This gonna be really good :lmao :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

KuroNeko said:


> WORST MATCH OF THE YEAR CONFIRMED


Well it's Kane in the match so that's a possibility. It's not going over 5 min. before the NAO interfere and the Shield come down to even it up.


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

ROMAN REIGNS IS THE FUTURE....

Untill you see him in a singles match...or cut a promo without being carried by his team


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just bring on Batista/Orton already, wanna go to sleep badly.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> There's nothing funny about that.


Trust me when I say I fucking know there's nothing funny about that. I'm laughing out of disbelief and disgust.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

x78 said:


> The 'overpush' by the fans overwhelmingly voting for him? :lmao


I question the legitimacy of the "vote"


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

No way Reigns got that high a victory, the crowd was completely deflated tonight after the announcement, and Reigns has been getting booed after his spots for weeks now, while Rollins and Ambrose get cheered.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Cena Brought out the Doctor of thuganomics tonight :dance Good job by bray and cena :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh man this is going to be a painful couple of minutes fpalm


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Usos retain if that's in the pre-show.


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

Such a stretch sitting through 3 hours of this shit


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Lol. People still believe the polls are legit.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

The Fans obviously likes Reigns over the other 2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how they didn't have Reigns live entrance so you couldn't hear the crowd not give two shits


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Corporate Kane :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Reins won the poll? I'm shocked. 

Kane in these pants now, haha


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

Kane!!! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This match is gonna be terrible. Kane needs to retire already.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

SMH.


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

Man, fuck these rigged polls. Everyone knows Ambrose is the most popular.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

THANOS said:


> No way Reigns got that high a victory, the crowd was completely deflated tonight after the announcement, and *Reigns has been getting booed after his spots for weeks now*, while Rollins and Ambrose get cheered.


no he hasn't


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Reigns would make a perfect VAMP in a MGS movie.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LigerJ81 said:


> The Fans obviously likes Reigns over the other 2


Reings got boeed the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ham and Egger said:


> No, it's quite fair. Talents who can't work like Miz, Riley, Barrett, and Sandow are being weeded out to make way for guys who will draw in the mic and in the ring.


You seem to be acting like the WWE has some plan for anyone besides people in the WWEWHC title hunt. Start blaming the bookers* as they deserve not the talent that gets fucked over by them.

_*And not Booker T._

Why is there still 6 smiles of a man who walked out on the company and we can't even have one Booker T?


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

where is rusev?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kane makes Reigns look like a little person


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

You may as well have never included Ambrose and Rollins in the poll


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Roman needs to take some notes from Kane on how to wrestle like a great big man in singles matches.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Roman Reigns?! I'm shocked.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The big guys :ti
Reigns and Ambrose are practically the same size :ti


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Kane's in good shape.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

there are only like two people cheering for this match
you could hear a pin drop


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

3 hours promo by Triple H is better than all this shit.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Man the crowd are REALLY into this
Fuck's sakes is this really the pre-WM RAW?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

:drake1 People actually trying to project their taste onto the majority of the audience.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

2 sluts in the front row trying to get a "let's go Roman" chant going.


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

I understand he's "corporate" Kane, but is it necessary for him to wrestle in slacks?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The only people giving Reigns a reaction is like 10 females :lmao


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

There is going to be one fuck of an overrun tonight. Holy shit.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

god help us all when Reigns gets his super push


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

BigEMartin said:


> where is rusev?


Where's Lana? :mark:


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Roman screaming doesn't make you decent wrestler..


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

BigEMartin said:


> where is rusev?


Banging Lana


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

HOw come JTG is not in the 30 man battle royal?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

BigEMartin said:


> where is rusev?


Who the fuck cares.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> The only people giving Reins a reaction is like 10 females :lmao


Thats the modern wwe for you, 10 women are more important than fucks knows how many thousand fans


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Yep!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah. Short match. Wonder why. Bigger pop for Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

crowd turning on Reigns

Then the WWE covers it up by having the NAO come out ha


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh what a fucking shock.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Told you.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Actually not a bad match between these two.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> Man the crowd are REALLY into this
> Fuck's sakes is this really the pre-WM RAW?


Well they're keeping the hottest thing in wrestling off the past two shows so....


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Reigns is going to steal all of Orton's fangirls


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Reignberg


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

>Roman gets no reaction in the ring
>Ambrose and Rollins come out to a bunch of cheers

Yep.


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Shitty ending.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Shieldddd :mark:


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That was a awful match.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Undertaker is a bad brother.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Man the crowd are REALLY into this
> Fuck's sakes is this really the pre-WM RAW?


If Rollins was in the match the crowd would have been into it.

And Reings going more boos. He is going to start getting x pac heat soon


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

A few punches, a spear and the kick.

What has he learned since the last time we were here???


----------



## CharliePrince (Mar 29, 2011)

THIS IS THE SHIELD!!

not a single fuck is given

THIS IS THE ESSENCE OF THE HOUNDS

NO FUCKS ARE GIVEN!!! :woolcock


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Great performance by REINGS! FUTURE WWE CHAMP


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Another Reality Era mention.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> That was a awful match.


It was quick, so no harm done


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> :drake1 People actually trying to project their taste onto the majority of the audience.


Vintage IWC. If things don't go the way they want to, it's rigged.

Any crowd cheering guys they don't like = edited chants
IWC darling gets no reaction = WWE intentionally toned down the crowd noise
Whoever they don't like wins a poll = it's rigged
IWC darling wins poll = See, he's over! PUSH HIM, WWE!


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Banging Lana


Is that on the network?


----------



## Jabroni Bologna (Jan 27, 2014)

Well. Thanks for nothing there WWE.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Aw, Outlaws! :cena5


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

It's sad really. Reigns has all the potential to be a major star but WWE are already fucking it up by trying to rush his push.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Z. Kusano said:


> I question the legitimacy of the "vote"


Why? If it was Ambrose or Rollins winning by that margin then no doubt you would have had no problems with it.

Ambrose hasn't done shit on the main roster, he's shown maybe 1% of what he's capable of, if that. He's also by far the most antagonistic and heelish member of the group. Rollins has been an afterthought until the past few weeks and hasn't yet developed the connection with the fans that he will have in time.

Reigns has the most kayfabe accomplishments and is the biggest, strongest and most eye-catching member, he's also a power wrestler who is most likely to be able to out-muscle and hurt Kane, they've also teased Reigns vs Kane on Smackdown and Reigns has had the least ring-time of the trio, especially in recent weeks. Anything other than a convincing Reigns win would have been a huge shock.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Boots To Chests said:


> Actually not a bad match between these two.


Uh, it was like 90 seconds long.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

"REINS SHOULD END THE STREAK"

*fans bitch Reins cannot even work a 5 min match with Kane*

:lol

dumb IWC


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Pipers Pit!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I hate to say it because homeboy did grow on me (it took almost a year for that to happen)....but Reigns' single push is going to be insufferable.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ABrown said:


> no he hasn't


Go back and watch ANY of his segments the past few weeks and listen to the crowd right after a Reigns spot, instant boos. They boo his growl, his flexes, and all his moves after the initial shock pop. They don't do that with Rollins or Ambrose.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

What happend to the "monster" Kane


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I remember when the Outlaws use to call Kane the Big Red retard, now they are his buddy.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

shield vs corporation should be good.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

If you needed any more proof that WWE have no idea what they're doing in terms of booking, just look at the organisation of this show... there fucking isn't any. They still have Piper's Pit and a main event to get through.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Reigns is about as over as a wet fart while you're on a date


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Joseph92 said:


> That was a awful match.


it was like 3 min :kobe


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

All that for...that. Ok. Reigns still isn't ready. And SMH at "big guys" facing off. Rollins and Ambrose are big guys too, just look at them.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I cant wait!!... i dont have to wait! 

Fire the old man plz :lmao :lmao


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Reigns needs a Slow push not a rushed one. Even tho both Ambrose and Rollins get a better reaction, Reigns gets a Babyface like reaction.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

So what gets more time? Piper's Pit or the no DQ match?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> If you needed any more proof that WWE have no idea what they're doing in terms of booking, just look at the organisation of this show... there fucking isn't any. They still have Piper's Pit and a main event to get through.


Wasn't Cena supposed to wrestle one of the Wyatts too? Did that match get cut?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Boots To Chests said:


> Actually not a bad match between these two.


There wasn't much of one to begin with.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Dr. Jones said:


> Reigns is about as over as a wet fart while you're on a date


Maybe with you but he did get 80% of the vote and that shit is not rigged. The match was a minute long, didn't matter who was in it.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Go back and watch ANY of his segments the past few weeks and listen to the crowd right after a Reigns spot, instant boos. They boo his growl, his flexes, and all his moves after the initial shock pop. They don't do that with Rollins or Ambrose.


They've pushed and protected Reigns insanely since late 2012. Of course he's the most over member.

however, there's going to be a problem when he's solo and has to do stuff BEYOND the two moves he does now, and has to cut promos beyond the one sentence ones he does at the end of Shield promos now.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

x78 said:


> Why? If it was Ambrose or Rollins winning by that margin then no doubt you would have had no problems with it.
> 
> Ambrose hasn't done shit on the main roster, he's shown maybe 1% of what he's capable of, if that. He's also by far the most antagonistic and heelish member of the group. Rollins has been an afterthought until the past few weeks and hasn't yet developed the connection with the fans that he will have in time.
> 
> Reigns has the most kayfabe accomplishments and is the biggest, strongest and most eye-catching member, he's also a power wrestler who is most likely to be able to out-muscle and hurt Kane, they've also teased Reigns vs Kane on Smackdown and Reigns has had the least ring-time of the trio, especially in recent weeks. Anything other than a convincing Reigns win would have been a huge shock.


I'd have had no problems with Reigns winning. But 80% GTFO.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

I just realised there isn't a no holds barred type match on the WM card...


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Freeloader said:


> "REINS SHOULD END THE STREAK"
> 
> *fans bitch Reins cannot even work a 5 min match with Kane*
> 
> ...


To be fair, I don't recall anyone saying Reigns should break the streak. If so, it was 1 or 2 people, not the majority of the IWC.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

25minutes to go and we still have Pipers pit and the original WM mainevent ,i think we are going overtime again

edit. And ofcourse all these wonderful commercials


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

KuroNeko said:


> >Roman gets no reaction in the ring
> >Ambrose and Rollins come out to a bunch of cheers
> 
> Yep.


This.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Whos on Pipers Pit? Hogan? Bryan? Mr T? Warrior? The Warlord?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

THANOS said:


> No way Reigns got that high a victory, the crowd was completely deflated tonight after the announcement, and Reigns has been getting booed after his spots for weeks now, while Rollins and Ambrose get cheered.


:lol 

This is just so wrong. Reigns is the only one who has received any sort of reaction as an individual, he hasn't even had any ring-time for the past few weeks so how have you come to the conclusion that he has been booed? :lmao


----------



## Laserblast (Feb 28, 2013)

I don't think the crowd boos during/after Reigns does the roar. It just doesn't sustain as long as a boo usually does.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Amber B said:


> I hate to say it because homeboy did grow on me (it took almost a year for that to happen)....but Reigns' single push is going to be insufferable.


He'll be getting that 05 Cena Push:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania time again! :vince2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Reigns needs a Slow push not a rushed one. Even tho both Ambrose and Rollins get a better reaction, Reigns gets a Babyface like reaction.


No he doesn't. Reigns was getting booed. What show are you watching?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Dude I was at Raw last week. Reigns never got any boos.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Punk snared himself a good one.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

It's strange as hell, but Reigns loses all presence/charisma when in-ring, especially when he doesn't have Ambrose and Rollins out with him.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> Vintage IWC. If things don't go the way they want to, it's rigged.
> 
> Any crowd cheering guys they don't like = edited chants
> IWC darling gets no reaction = WWE intentionally toned down the crowd noise
> ...


Repped. It'd be one thing if they were consistent with the response but it entirely depends on what they want at the moment. Shit is sad brah.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

BigEMartin said:


> Maybe with you but he did get 80% of the vote and that shit is not rigged.


Yes it is.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go, its almost Piper time! :mark:


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Gotta love how the crowd goes ooooooooooooorrrrrrrrraaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh with reigns :dance


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> I'd have had no problems with Reigns winning. But 80% GTFO.


That was my problem with it too. Reigns winning was fine, but 80%? :rudy


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Terminator GR said:


> Yes it is.


no, it really isn't


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

x78 said:


> :lol
> 
> This is just so wrong. Reigns is the only one who has received any sort of reaction as an individual, he hasn't even had any ring-time for the past few weeks so how have you come to the conclusion that he has been booed? :lmao


Reigns got booed that match, in-between getting zero reaction.

Rollins gets the best reaction out of any members of the show.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Generalizing the entire internet fanbase (which is at it's largest) still goes on.

:ti


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Voodoo Child :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It's strange as hell, but Reigns loses all presence/charisma when in-ring, especially when he doesn't have Ambrose and Rollins out with him.


I actually agree with this. Reigns just has an aura about him when he's with his Shield partners!


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Still laughing at how IWC people were calling for Reigns to end the streak 3 months ago, and even 3 days ago, and he can't work a match with an eerily similar opponent in Kane. 

Same idiots who want to book Wyatt to end the streak. Hey fuckers - take notice at how your first boy (Reigns) is looking as a candidate for that honor.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Terminator GR said:


> Yes it is.


You didn't quote the rest of my statement, proving my point. Cry


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Hogan getting no reaction either.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

THANOS said:


> Go back and watch ANY of his segments the past few weeks and listen to the crowd right after a Reigns spot, instant boos. They boo his growl, his flexes, and all his moves after the initial shock pop. They don't do that with Rollins or Ambrose.


They pop and then boo right after? tell me how that makes any sense.

sounds like they're doing the WHOOOOOAAAAHHHHH roar he does


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Please be Bryan as his guest, please WWE..


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Are there any Shield fans here? It seems as if there's the camp that likes Reigns and the camp that can't stand Reigns. I'm a huge fan of all three and hope to god they can carry their ancient opponents to a decent match.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So does the show end with HHH eating a running knee kick from Bryan?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Piper, Hogan, Outlaws...it really is amazing how much WWE relies on old guys to generate interest.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

congratulations to AJ Lee and CM Punk


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

No entrance!? *Mad*


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Generalizing the entire internet fanbase (which is at it's largest) still goes on.
> 
> :ti




It will never end sadly.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Time to play the game "How drunk is Hot Rod?"


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

OK, on a scale of 1-10, how drunk is he this time


----------



## Filthy Casual (Dec 3, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Dude I was at Raw last week. Reigns never got any boos.


Ssshhh we wouldn't want to being turth or reason into this now would we


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I always remember that Y2J Piper's Pit "Y2J Y2J Y2J"


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HOT ROD! :mark:


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm already asleep.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good ol' Piper


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

PalladiumL said:


> Hogan getting no reaction either.


before RAW when they taped Smackdown he got very good crowd reaction for his segment.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Piper doesn't do jobs


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Reigns is shite.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ABrown said:


> They pop and then boo right after? tell me how that makes any sense.
> 
> sounds like they're doing the WHOOOOOAAAAHHHHH roar he does


Reigns was getting booed during his intro, then they cut to commercial.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> congratulations to AJ Lee and CM Punk


Damn that's gotta hurt.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

I just hope if Reigns is pushed, that Rollins and Ambrose are too. Reigns can have his titles runs, but I just don't want the other 2 to be cast aside.

After all, while Cena was getting his original push, Batista and Orton were getting titles runs too. (Of course back then there were split brands and two titles). But still, there were 3 big new stars then, so there's still hope for Rollins and Ambrose.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ABrown said:


> They pop and then boo right after? tell me how that makes any sense.
> 
> sounds like they're doing the WHOOOOOAAAAHHHHH roar he does


It doesn't make any sense, you're right, but it doesn't make it any less true.


----------



## Terminator GR (Oct 3, 2007)

BigEMartin said:


> You didn't quote the rest of my statement, proving my point. Cry


I dont give a rat's ass about the rest of your statement.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Who the hell is Piper's guest?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think the crowd is exhausted, they taped smackdown, superstars, and main event before Raw.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

ShieldOfJustice said:


> To be fair, I don't recall anyone saying Reigns should break the streak. If so, it was 1 or 2 people, not the majority of the IWC.


It wasn't everyone, but it has been several people up here over the past several weeks. 

Piper trying hard to not mention Hogan, haha


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Terminator GR said:


> I dont give a rat's ass about the rest of your statement.


That's because you're wrong. Cry pls


----------



## BoundForMania (Dec 12, 2013)

I hate the IWC as they call themselfs the IWC as if its some kind of organisation :lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

OK, Hot Rod, you're here to shill this shitty battle royale?


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Crowd giving Curtis Axel applause to ANDRE THE FUCKING GIANT. Now tell me again how it's everyone elses fault. I'll wait.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

OH DEAR. MIZ. REALLY


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

most coherent i've heard piper in a long time.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Freeloader said:


> Still laughing at how IWC people were calling for Reigns to end the streak 3 months ago, and even 3 days ago, and he can't work a match with an eerily similar opponent in Kane.
> 
> Same idiots who want to book Wyatt to end the streak. Hey fuckers - take notice at how your first boy (Reigns) is looking as a candidate for that honor.


You keep generalising.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Fuck, Miz


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Miz? Fucking kidding me? Again?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Piper LOL!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This fucking show


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Damn that's gotta hurt.


Love bites.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Good lord this crowd has had the life absolutely sucked out of them.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

ffs who gives a flying fuck about the andre the giant bullshit.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

miz sucks


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

This is horrible.. fpalm fpalm They could have done an excellent segment with Bryan and they choose this crap? Dear lord..


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Who the hell is Piper's guest?


Here he is.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Can we just get to Big Show throwing out people already?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

fpalm
Does the WWE just want to shred any bit of a following the Miz has?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope Roddy calls Miz a frog again.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol the Miz! :lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Get the fuck off my TV Miz.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why does the miz still have a job
oh that is right
he is the guy he makes all the appearances at the places no other real superstars want to go to


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh it's this fucker


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Miz is playing the new age gimmick of "Guy that talks shit about legends and then gets his ass kicked by them". A gimmick once played by Rob Conway, Heath Slater, and Jay Lethal in TNA when he was doing those open challenges.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Crowd is out of juice.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How do people still pay for Mania when we're given this as the final show before it is beyond me. Fuck.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This show has gotta be running long


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Piper about to kick someones ass :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey everyone its Mike from The Real World. Hey Miz, go Miz


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Piper has notes written on his palm again :lmao


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Miz is like the only person who would convince me to punch my screen.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I never heard that shit Sheamus....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So are we having all 30 talk and bullshit? LOL


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Great this gonna be one interruption after another?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

AAaaand here we have the parade of Shaemus and his merry band of jobbers.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Good lord this crowd has had the life absolutely sucked out of them.


hmmmm...I wonder why


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Dude I was at Raw last week. Reigns never got any boos.


:denzel talk that truth


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I hope Roddy calls Miz a frog again.


:lol I remember this!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm Fuck this shit.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Oh god here comes all 30 ppl in the battle royal


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

this motherfucker now.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

THIS IS THE PRE-WRESTLEMANI RAW!? Are you fucking joking Vince? Are you for real?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

I SAY HOLD UP WITHOUT DA D!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Piper :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

"I SAID HOLD WITHOUT THE D"


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

What, is TITUS one of the favorites now?


----------



## chops52 (Sep 30, 2010)

Can you believe he was going to face Bryan before punk left


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

TITUS!
YES, GET SOME CHARISMA OUT THERE.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Titus "the GOAT" O'Neal!!!!


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Sheamus is soooo winning that at Mania.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

:titus

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Ladies and Gentleman.


This may be the absolute worst go home show for Wrestlemania in years.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

If they go through all 30 guys I swear to God I'm done


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This is bad :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A wild Titus O'Neil appears!


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

TripleG said:


> So Miz is playing the new age gimmick of "Guy that talks shit about legends and then gets his ass kicked by them". A gimmick once played by Rob Conway, Heath Slater, and Jay Lethal in TNA when he was doing those open challenges.


Not fair comparing the Jay Lethal one to those others, the Lethal one (especially with Flair) was awesome


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Titus theme songs like a remix of the Real Americans.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol Titus is fucking gold.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This is terrible.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fuckin hell.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cringeworthy :lol


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

TIT US


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol at Piper.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

'WM has no build!!!!' *a match gets built up* 'This show sucks!!!!!!!'


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Even Ziggler got no reaction.


----------



## Tha Rassler (Dec 11, 2013)

This is awful.

I can't believe they brought Piper back after that whole "Y2J Y2J Y2J Y2J" debacle.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol This promo!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Ziggler, make sure your voice doesn't crack, oh too late


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Titus needs to beg creative to put him and D Young back together again


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

My ***** Titus here to save this shit.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Nobody's really getting a reaction it seems. :lmao


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

somebody wipe these jobbers from the ring....forever


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

If Piper's trying to quit drinking, this segment isn't helping.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Poor Ziggler. From WHC to this


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Titus almost saved this disaster.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

God this is terrible.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm going to be honest.


This is making me lose whatever interest I had for WM.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

WTF is this shit?


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Why didn't Ryder make an Appearance? He could of told the kid to wait a min for the Cotten Candy


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

Ziggler's "over it" wrestling trunks are so lame


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

WOAT Pipers Pit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is the most random 4 way ever.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao What is going on? So random haha


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Miz just got three stooged!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Here comes the geeks.

And now the Big Show.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

All this is leading up to a 10 min. no DQ match to end the show


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Heres comes all the scrubs!


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

WHO LET THE JOBBERS OUT


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

Those OG heel tactics by Piper. :lol


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

what a clusterfuck


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:lol Fuck this shit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Booooooooooooooyaka!


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

WE LIKE TO FIGHT ON MONDAY NIGHT


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

This is shit but not that good kind of shit ,more like bullshit


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

It's not an official road to WrestleMania until Heath Slater whips a man's ass.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

A STAMPEDE OF JOBBERS!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

LOL Ryder


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

What the fucking shit


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm going to need a gif of Piper poking Miz's eyes.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

worthless battle royal for an even more worthless trophy


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Where is the Bulgarian Brute?


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

just throw mysterio over the top rope


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

big show in 5 4 3 ....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

FFS....this Raw before Mania has been quite shit


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

This is making me reconsider watching wrestlemania....


Not really. But this is awful.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Why is Rey attacking Cara


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I suppose this mess would happen eventually.


Hey now Watch Mysterios knees, the poor guy needs to walk later!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Was Rey Piper's 'favorite' to win?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Yo, if they seriously don't have Bryan come out...


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

619 on his friend Sin Cara


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OMG is that Andre the Giants son!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shocked Rey didn't tear an ACL running to the ring.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Big Show got a pop, haha

:show


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Big Show got the biggest reaction...lol.


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

BigEMartin said:


> big show in 5 4 3 ....


:clap

Well done.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

If this segment couldn't fail anymore.....here comes the Big Show

Fuck my life


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

TJC93 said:


> Why is Rey attacking Cara


Because its Hunico


----------



## JamesK (Oct 7, 2012)

Rusev will come out...


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Jobbers everywhere.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

KakeRock said:


> This is shit but not that good kind of shit ,more like bullshit


As opposed to what? Alpacashit?


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

What on earth is going on


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

BigEMartin said:


> big show in 5 4 3 ....


:lol


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Couldn't make it any more obvious.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Big Show is smiling. That means he's a face this week


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

How you gonna chokeslam the one gay guy tho


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

This reminds me of Shows return that time


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's Big Show! I think they'll give him the Andre trophy!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

BigEMartin said:


> big show in 5 4 3 ....


WELLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Booyaka!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Poor Ryder :ti


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

wtf rey just kicked big show in the penis


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Dick one nine:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*The winner, y'all.*


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

If I was one of the 30, I wouldn't run out like an idiot and risk injury.

They should have some heels music play, he comes out to the ramp and then laughs at all the idiots wasting their energy and risking themselves.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

What a crappy Raw for a Go-Home show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Well Big show isn't winning


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

That was horrible, jesus fuck.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is Piper playing favorites?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm pretty Show's NOT winning on Sunday. They're making it too obvious.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

The andre the giant drunk roddy piper jobber memorial battle royal


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So who's winning this because it sure as hell ain't big show.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

20 men collapsing under the weight of Rey Mysterio lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did Cole just say 'Are you serious, bro?' :cena


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Weren't they a tag team last month?


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Big Show ain't winning. Way too obvious.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GOOD (Y) THANK YOU WWE FOR CONFIRMING SHOW WON'T WIN THE BATTLE ROYAL SUNDAY


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

I think it's safe to say that Zack Ryder is winning the Andre The Giant battle royal


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone but Big Show, seriously


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

There's still a decent number of guys missing...any chance we see a big return for the battle royal?


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Big Show? I thought you was a man. You switch!?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

gaz0301 said:


> If I was one of the 30, I wouldn't run out like an idiot and risk injury.
> 
> They should have some heels music play, he comes out to the ramp and then laughs at all the idiots wasting their energy and risking themselves.


Perfect Wade Barrett scenario for "Bad News"


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Why is the crowd awful?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

xD7oom said:


> Dick one nine:lmao


LMFAO!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow..
Just...

wow..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Isn't Mark Henry in the battle royal also?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

You know, they essentially just gave us the battle royale for free.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

When he wins. Will he start crying


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

It's quite clear Rusev is gonna eliminate Big Show last.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Stad said:


> Where is the Bulgarian Brute?


Screwing Lana.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah Rey get down there and suck that cock


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

ABrown said:


> worthless battle royal for an even more worthless trophy


It's like the WWE is airing it's version of Bum Fights & featuring it at their biggest event.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Time for our original Mania main event! :lol

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't think any other non result will piss me off more than Big Show NOT winning this battle royal. 

He is the ONLY long serving person to physically resemble Andre the Giant, since Andre was alive. It would be a) in poor taste and B) fucking stupid to not crown him the winner.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

If Bryan can lift this exhausted crowd he truly is the GOAT


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

You know, if that Battle Royale would have had some I don't know, build. A few meaningful promos from its members.. and been advertised about ohhh 4 months ago.. had some Andre footage actually tied to it.. It might have been so much more exciting..


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

stupid WWE that was the time to bring out Alexander Rusev have him get on Big Show face


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I can't wait for Judgement Day this Sunday!

Oh wait, this is actually the go home show for WrestleMania..


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Cerebral~Assassin said:


> Big Show ain't winning. Way too obvious.


Do you have a link for your full avatar photo? :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO Rey is such a pussy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> You know, they essentially just gave us the battle royale for free.


Well without the required Big Show looking like an idiot by losing it after all these weeks to Rusev? Another surprise guy?


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

And last week I thought that this show will be huge.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Can't wait to hear Warrior's induction speech this saturday :lol


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

no wonder Jericho didn't come back this year


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

So they're seriously going to keep the most over guy of the last 10 years off the Mania go home show, right before the biggest night of his career?

What the fuck happened to the people who knew how to book?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> stupid WWE that was the time to bring out Alexander Rusev have him get on Big Show face


rusev winning that battle royal is 100% not important. See Fandango going over Jericho at WM and post WM Fandango's career as proof.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.tmz.com/2014/03/31/wale-punches-heckler-in-the-face-at-wwe-event/



> Rap star Wale PUNCHED A GUY IN THE FACE at a WWE event Monday night -- and judging by the way security rushed in to break it up, it appeared to be 100% REAL.
> 
> It all went down at "Raw" in Washington D.C. -- TMZ spoke with eyewitness Jawn Murray from AlwaysAlist.com who says Wale was sitting right behind the announcers enjoying the show ... when some fan seated nearby began taunting the rapper.
> 
> ...


fight broke out behind the announcers


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Freeloader said:


> I don't think any other non result will piss me off more than Big Show NOT winning this battle royal.
> 
> He is the ONLY long serving person to physically resemble Andre the Giant, since Andre was alive. It would be a) in poor taste and B) fucking stupid to not crown him the winner.


Nah, Rusev is probably winning it.

Just so later on he can still carry that prestigious trophy around after his "foreign monster heel" gimmick fails (surprise!) and he's in a comedy tag team with Santino.


----------



## Kevin_McAdams (Jan 3, 2012)

SpeedStick said:


> stupid WWE that was the time to bring out Alexander Rusev have him get on Big Show face


Save that shit for WM.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Maybe Alexander Rusev will win the Andre the Giant memorial Battle Royal?


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

From what I've heard there are still 4 spots unaccounted for. Hopefully we'll get a surprise at Mania


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't wait for Judgement Day this Sunday!
> 
> Oh wait, this is actually the go home show for WrestleMania..


Judgement Day?

Shit feels like a build to SNME.


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

xD7oom said:


> Do you have a link for your full avatar photo? :mark:


http://kidsleykreations.deviantart.com/art/Triple-H-WWE-World-Heavyweight-Champion-437799814


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

My name is Ronald McDonald, and I'm winning the Andre the Giant memorial battle royal at Wrestlemania


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Dr. Jones said:


> So they're seriously going to keep the most over guy of the last 10 years off the Mania go home show, right before the biggest night of his career?
> 
> What the fuck happened to the people who knew how to book?


They all got fired because they didn't agree with the direction HHH and Steph (and Vince) were going and we can see why they disagreed.

The go home show has been awful


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> stupid WWE that was the time to bring out Alexander Rusev have him get on Big Show face


Apparently they're not sold enough on him to have him in the battle royale, but would like to say a post-WM storyline where Rusev goes after winner.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

CommercialMania is back once again! :vince2


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

well this confirm that big show won't win the BR 
i think Ziggler or some surprise entrance will 
there are still three unknown spots


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Genesis 1.0 said:


> It's like the WWE is airing it's version of Bum Fights & featuring it at their biggest event.


:ti Bum Fights

Shit is gonna be so terrible. I'll die if the trophy turns out to be no bigger than a slammy


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Revil Fox said:


> As opposed to what? Alpacashit?


You got me here. I don speak so good English i could explain myself.
Basically i meant this is awful ,not like "Hunters promo was once again some good shit"-kind of shit.

Its 5:55am here in Finland ,give me some mercy


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> From what I've heard there are still 4 spots unaccounted for. Hopefully we'll get a surprise at Mania


3 left. Brad Maddox was confirmed for the match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Freeloader said:


> I don't think any other non result will piss me off more than Big Show NOT winning this battle royal.
> 
> He is the ONLY long serving person to physically resemble Andre the Giant, since Andre was alive. It would be a) in poor taste and B) fucking stupid to not crown him the winner.


Christian could win because he most resembles what Andre looks like now. And if a heel wins it I'd bet they'll probably smash the trophy just to get heat.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

JY57 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2014/03/31/wale-punches-heckler-in-the-face-at-wwe-event/
> 
> 
> 
> fight broke out behind the announcers


who the fuck is Wale? 








?


----------



## dizzylizzy87 (Mar 11, 2013)

This crowd sucked ass tonight


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Its time for Orton vs Batista!


----------



## LateTrain27 (Jul 23, 2013)

Still love Randy pissing himself with laughter.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Brock Lesnar Guy


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> From what I've heard there are still 4 spots unaccounted for. Hopefully we'll get a surprise at Mania


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

No reaction for Batista in his hometown. Business as usual.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Steph hit Batista so hard he split his jeans


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Fuck me, I clean forgot about this match, ugh


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Dat D.C. pop


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Steph is so hot! :lenny


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Introducing first, a 6 foot 5 baby.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Dem' sneakers :lol


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

Great.

Batista v. Orton in a no one cares anywhere match.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Dem piped in cheers! :lmao


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Boreton vs Bootista what a maneuver!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> who the fuck is Wale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone's a rapper these days


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

dizzylizzy87 said:


> This crowd sucked ass tonight


Can't really blame them. RAW has been so shit tonight.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

KuritaDavion said:


> *Christian could win because he most resembles what Andre looks like now*. And if a heel wins it I'd bet they'll probably smash the trophy just to get heat.


:wall :wall :wall

:lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Got damn, the botox must've been slapped off of Tista's face.


----------



## Marston (Sep 1, 2012)

makes me laugh the ME of wrestlemania became a Raw ME on the go home show


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

dizzylizzy87 said:


> This crowd sucked ass tonight


Maybe if the show wasn't such a piece of shit they would be louder.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Brock Lesnar Guy


:lmao :clap


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Nah, Rusev is probably winning it.
> 
> Just so later on he can still carry that prestigious trophy around after his "foreign monster heel" gimmick fails (surprise!) and he's in a comedy tag team with Santino.


And that will be terrible, unwarranted, and not necessary towards his character. He can come in 2nd and do just fine. 

It would outright tarnish the award if The Big Show did not win it, preferably first. Indirectly it would tarnish Andre the Giant himself IMO. You make an award named after him, you _HAVE_ a giant much like Andre - and you let some noob win the Battle Royal?

:austin3


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

0 Reaction LOL


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I wonder if these two will go balls to the wall for this match to try to prove it would've been a good match at WM.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I think my create-A-wrestler Batista in WWE '13 looks better than the actual Batista.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

We lost our chance to do it in NOLA. So SHIT ON THIS MATCH NOW!


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This can't be the go home show for Mania, it just can't be.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Orton coming out to crickets, Reigns has stolen all the women away.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

ABrown said:


> :ti Bum Fights
> 
> Shit is gonna be so terrible. I'll die if the trophy turns out to be no bigger than a slammy


The Battle Royal Trophy has to be a Fathead of Andre. You know, the life size sticker that goes on your wall?

I won't settle for anything less. :kobe9


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

last two raws have been lacking something...can't put my finger on it though


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

lol Batista "what the fuck?!"


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

LigerJ81 said:


> Brock Lesnar Guy


Fucking legend


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> This can't be the go home show for Mania, it just can't be.


Believe dat!


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Batista "WTF!" lol


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao Batista


----------



## BruceLeGorille (Mar 28, 2014)

JY57 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2014/03/31/wale-punches-heckler-in-the-face-at-wwe-event/
> 
> 
> 
> fight broke out behind the announcers


fuck wale he can rap but he is average as fuck


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Crowd can give 2 shits, and rightfully so.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

You know what, I hate being the pessimist I myself dislike so much on these forums - but this was a shit go-home show. 15 minutes left, come on WWE - do something and make me feel like its Mania week!


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Just got home from a night out of fun.

Boy is this crowd bored.

I had to do a double take when I realized that Wrestlemania is this Sunday.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

The Authority on commentary. Here we go.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Hasn't he fed his ego enough tonight?


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> I think my create-A-wrestler Batista in WWE '13 looks better than the actual Batista.


Shameless plug.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Raw should end with Bryan strangling Steph with his Triple H's tie.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Look at how bummed out Lawler looked because Steph didn't want to sit next to his creepy ass.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Trips on commentary :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

JY57 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2014/03/31/wale-punches-heckler-in-the-face-at-wwe-event/
> 
> 
> 
> fight broke out behind the announcers


Wale ratchet


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I've not really been paying much attention, why are Batista and Orton facing each other now?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Trips and Steph are on commentary!


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Hey look, Steph and HHH are going to shit on everything again.

What a great way to put over your own product


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Can the crowd do something entertaining and shit on this match.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

Lawler trying to get Stephanie to sit beside him. Lol


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

No fucks to give match


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Man, King even creeps on the bosses daughter.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LOL King wanted Stephanie to sit by him.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

WHY THE HELL ARE TWO OF THE GUYS IN WM'S MAIN EVENT WRESTLING EACH OTHER THE GO HOME SHOW? Who books that shit.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

"We're going to make you watch the main event we originally planned one way or another, dammit! Nobody shits on us and gets away with it!"


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

Vince knows what is his in his sleep, HHH.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Randy as the faster worker in a match :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

King evolved from a pedo to a MILF hunter in front of our very eyes live on national TV.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Daniel Bryan come out and raise some hell while Triple H loses his cool on commentary.

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Osize10 said:


> last two raws have been lacking something...can't put my finger on it though


Good booking?
Emotion?
Builds?
Energy?
Sense?
Good Commentating?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Triple H even gives no fucks about this match


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Hawkke said:


> Good booking?
> Emotion?
> Builds?
> Energy?
> ...


Pretty much this


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Whys it look Smokey? No Bryan either?


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

This is pretty fucking sad

Can't believe they're doing this


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

That match really feels old school.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This. This would have been the main event for Wrestle Mania.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bad For Business said:


> Randy as the faster worker in a match :lmao


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

HHH knows all about the viper. He should encourage Orton to handcuff him and have a nice tongue wrestling session with Steph.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This match sucks


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

This is awful.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Waffelz said:


> Whys it look Smokey? No Bryan either?


Batistas pyro


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Man, am I glad this is not the main event at WM30.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

wtf happened the last two weeks?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

So glad this wasnt the mania event..


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Not surprising that the crowd is dead.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Be careful with the kids,bro :lmao :lmao


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

LigerJ81 said:


> Brock Lesnar Guy


That fucking guy. He's more entertaining than Batista


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

These fuckers really tried to make this the Main Event of Mania :lmao


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

And to think THIS was the original WM Main Event. Dear God please let Bryan or HHH save that shit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

kariverson said:


> That match really feels old school.


I agree. Seems really dated - not in a good nor bad way, just seems a little territorial days-ish. Probably the slow pace, I don't know.


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Can't blame the crowd for being awful, though. Show's been terrible. It feels like just some average RAW and not to mention, they've also had to sit through Smackdown, Main Event and Superstars. Sitting through four WWE shows --in one night no less--is quite a chore.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

That kid behind the announce table is based like me. What a cool kid


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

steph say wow one more fucking time


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Batista is so gassed already


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

batista is so gassed


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Steph's commentary :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:kobe9 those two not realizing they're being played by the GOAT right now


----------



## TheBeardIsTheBest (Jan 29, 2014)

*Don't you mean our's??*

And the Ultimate Whipped moment of the year goes to :hunter


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

"show me the animal Dave"


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Nothing wrong with this match


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

That look on Stephanie's face. :drake1


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Bryan will have his Stone Cold moment tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> That fucking guy. He's more entertaining than Batista


:lmao


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

This match I rate a Triple S - slow, sluggish and shit


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Triple H making them beat the hell out of each other so they are easy pickings, genius.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"Show me the animal" "Show me the viper"... this is turning into some kind of slash fan fic where Triple H wants to be dominated by Evolution crew


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Steph getting wet just watching them wrestle! :lmao


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Steph is getting so turned on. Bitch can't even remain seated.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Steph's commentary in these few minutes alone here has been better than those three goofs all night long.


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

The crowd would of shat on this match if it closed Wrestlemania. :lol


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

OK, that spinebuster was pretty sweet


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well if all else fails with Batista they can repackage him as an evil Starbucks employee, "barista"


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

End it all.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah Steph, reminds us why you had to book a triple threat in the first place.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nice spinebuster!


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Arm-Bar1004 said:


> "show me the animal Dave"


Spoken by many divas before.


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

What's the logic behind Stephanie marking out after every move?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

checkcola said:


> "Show me the animal" "Show me the viper"... this is turning into some kind of slash fan fic where Triple H wants to be dominated by Evolution crew


I've accidentally stumbled upon one of those once. Dear God can never unsee.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Bryan will have his Stone Cold moment tonight.


ha

ahahaha


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHA


oh god please stop...too much...too much


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> Bryan will have his Stone Cold moment tonight.


CANNOT wait :mark:


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Batista's cardio is so awesome.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Stephanie... A natural on commentary.


----------



## onlytoview (Jan 7, 2014)

Hardcore kendo stick


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

YES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YESYES YES YES


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

D BRY!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

:mark: Get 'em, Bryan!!


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Eww


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Leeds badge yeaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

:bryan :mark:


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

It's Bryan!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Bryan just blew the roof off this place


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

YES YES crowd loudest all night


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Business is about to pick up!!!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Why isn't DB in street clothes if he come from the crowd? Why is he in ring gear? FFS


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Bryan!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mans on FIRE!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LOL orton face


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

There you go.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Forum Crash INC!!!

Shit got real yo!!


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Thankfully BRYAN IS HERE!!!!


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Finally.. :bryan


----------



## Masked4Kane (Dec 18, 2013)

D-Bry is here!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

And the crowd has woken up, thanks to Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Finally, the crowd is showing some life.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Batista with the running hug


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

What is he doing?!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Batista took none of that knee.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Damn, Triple H took that like a champ.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

in his wrestling gear?

For the love of kayfabe

WHY


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryan got Batista square on the jaw with that knee


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT selling by HHH


----------



## I know its Kojima (Dec 12, 2005)

Watching raw on the dvr. They show an entire video of the people hhh "conquered" yet he had to attack from behind or use weapons to beat them. Idk if I'm expressing myself properly but these long winded hhh promos and him "dominating" these people who the crowd actually like while pushing his friends is what made me stop watching in 06-07. O look, here comes Batista and randy orton...exciting


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

One time Evolution beat down on Bryan, please.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Please let the show end with Bryan beating Triple H..


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Dat Crowd


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

This crowd just turnt up.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

haha! HHH is selling like a boss.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

BEATING THE FK' OUTTA HIM!


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Daniel Bryan is going literally blow the roof off the Superdome.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

This is fucking awesome!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Triple H winning at WM :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao Trips flopping around


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Why in the fuck would Randy save Hunter? lol

And now the repressed booking comes together in the creaming of the pants of thousands in attendance.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

this is awesome!


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

This shit is too much :banderas


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

AWESOME


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

HHH with that Flair level selling!!!!


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Leave it to Bryan to ignite the crowd.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> in his wrestling gear?
> 
> For the love of kayfabe
> 
> WHY


Kayfabe is dead. And apparently the crowd isn't.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

HHH and Bryan look like they could have some good chemistry


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

here is the swerve DB standing tall. he is still going to win atWM


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

If it wasn't for Bryan this Mania would be a disaster.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Now, that's a reaction.

:bryan


----------



## Bad News Ambrose (Jan 27, 2014)

WTF... D-Bry standing tall? Triple H is winning!


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

love the kendo stick. :mark:


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

So Bryan is losing at mania


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seeing HHH sell for Daniel Bryan is unbelievable!


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

This prooves it Trips is going over lol


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

That tears it, he is going to lose at Wrestlemania with Cena winning.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

That's it Batista is winning Sunday :mark::mark::mark:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Dem Yes chants. :mark:


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Bryan standing tall. I'm scared.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd FINALLLLY AWAKE :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Like a damn boss. 
And tomorrow he'll make fun of Nattie getting Icy Hot in the butt and Cameron being all about dat chingle chingle.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

Bryan is losin on Sunday


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Sooooo who won?


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

Lol this dwarf comes in and fights off three guys twice his size. Alright.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Much better beatdown than the one from a couple of weeks ago. Great way to end the show, nice to see some life injected back into the Bryan/HHH/Batista/Orton feud.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Bryan is not winning the main event


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I called it! I knew they'd bring him tonight!

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## PalladiumL (Jan 10, 2014)

Decent ending. The way it should be.


----------



## Right_To_Censor (Dec 30, 2013)

:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh shit I'm partially worried.. That was awesome and an amazing brawl but I'm still worried


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Holy fuck. :mark:


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

What an awesome beat down.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Bryan saved the show.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

The standing tall on the go-home show doesn't ALWAYS apply


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

HHH reminded me so much of chicken shit heel flair right there

Can't wait for sunday !!!!!!!!


----------



## Cerebral~Assassin (Aug 8, 2007)

Trips sold that like a boss, can't wait for Bryan/HHH


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Daniel Bryan better win at wrestlemania.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

8/10 ending


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BAH GAWD ALMIGHTY DANIEL BRYAN IS KICKING THE HELL OUT OF ANYTHING THAT BAH GAWD MOVES


----------



## HeartbreakKiddo (Aug 20, 2013)

"This is shades of Wrestlemania"

I may be an idiot but wouldn't Wrestlemania have to have already taken place for that statement to make any sort of sense


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Still the most over guy in the company


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

I hope Bryan doesn't win. Damn he and his fans are so fn annoying.


----------



## why (May 6, 2003)

HHH going over? HHH vs Orton vs Batista!? Do you people seriously think we are going to see that abomination of a main event?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Great way to end RAW. Bryan HAD to show up :yes


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

Triple H loves D Bry. Did you see how well he sold those attacks?


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

I'm thinking that HHH is going over at Mania after that ending. Normally the person who goes in strong loses.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Man, if they don't put the title on Bryan, they're completely stupid.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> in his wrestling gear?
> 
> For the love of kayfabe
> 
> WHY


i agree...jeans at least Bryan come on unk2


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Meh ending.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Byran will win his match with Trips and be screwed in the title match


----------



## Legion3 (Jan 27, 2014)

I don't like the fact Bryan is standing tall....this isn't good.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

It seems Bryan won't win. The WWE is so stupid. How are they doing to miss this opportunity?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Not anywhere near enough to to say this episode left me feeling anything but deflated and totally apathetic to the PPV.
That 2 hour Pre-show better be like a visual adrenaline shot.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*He is done, y'all!*


----------



## New World Order. (Feb 25, 2014)

Soooo.. the match???


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The match was no DQ, so is it technically still on?


----------



## TylerBreezeFan (Oct 8, 2013)

Easily the best part of what was otherwise an average RAW. That ending was pretty awesome, though.


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Can we just talk about Trips selling Bryan's beatdown for a moment?


----------



## ACSplyt (Nov 9, 2004)

You are done!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Great ending. Kinda figured that would be the ending.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I called it! I knew they'd bring him tonight!
> 
> :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


Dude that was common sense.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

That was amazing.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

So nobody wins? Even it was no DQ


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Fuck. He isn't winning, is he?


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Great, there go the ratings.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

BRYAN LOOKED FUCKING LEGIT. I'M HYPED FOR MANIA


----------



## JhnCna619 (Nov 2, 2004)

HeartbreakKiddo said:


> "This is shades of Wrestlemania"
> 
> I may be an idiot but wouldn't Wrestlemania have to have already taken place for that statement to make any sort of sense


Yes. Michael Cole is a moron.


----------



## Molfino (Mar 21, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> The match was no DQ, so is it technically still on?


LOL


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

That match will be just epic. How the hell is one of them going to do double duty?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

New World Order. said:


> Soooo.. the match???


:lol Exactly!

It was no dq after all, so its still on! haha


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

The show sucked, decent ending. 1/10.

Everyone can hate on Batista all they want his in ring work isn't nearly as bad as when he first came back. He did a good job selling that match.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

RKO85 said:


> I hope Bryan doesn't win. Damn he and his fans are so fn annoying.


This.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena will somehow win the title.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That was what it had to be. Great ending to an otherwise piss poor Raw.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I was hoping they would beat up Bryan a little more than they did tonight.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Im not worried bout the whole "whoever wins the show before loses the ppv" rule, they know we know thats the formula and they fuck with it all the time.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Bryan is gonna get berried so hard.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Midnight Rocker said:


> The match was no DQ, so is it technically still on?


:lmao


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Fuck! This means Bryan is getting screwed at WM.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

I love how people think that because Bryan got the last laugh automatically means he won't win. I guess they forgot almost all of the Austin era where he would get the upper hand before PPV's and still prevail. If anything WWE just wanted to give you a taste of what will happen at WMXXX and trying to draw in more buyrates.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I fucking love Daniel Bryan. He's the reason I watch.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

All the babyfaces stood tall on RAW, just saying


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

pretty sure Bryan isn't going over Sunday lol....oh well


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

AWESOME ending. Bryan isn't winning at Mania obviously but I guess that was already obvious.

Actually a pretty good RAW, there wasn't really any filler. They could've done a lot more considering this is Wrestlemania 30 and everyone is thrown in a random Battle Royal instead of any storylines or feuds, but as far as the show is concerned this was a good RAW no doubt.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wow bryan not shaking that black guys hand

LOL his face


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> here is the swerve DB standing tall. he is still going to win atWM


Pretty much. :bryan


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I think the ending is just a swerve to swerve. If Bryan would have got his ass beat tonight, it'd be obvious as hell he'd be winning. Tonight just changed shit up a bit.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

hbgoo1975 said:


> Great, there go the ratings.


Sky high you mean. Bryan is the biggest full-time draw they have today. By far.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

So thats what it looks like when Triple H gets his butt handed to him... Been a long time since I have seen that. The confrontation at the end was the best part of the whole show.. and thats sad.


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

Guys, Bryan will not lose to Triple H. That would make no sense at all. Even less sense than WWE logic we have to endure all too often.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow, that was amazing :mark: :mark:, HHH sold that beatdown like a true pro! And Bryan standing tall on RAW and going over at Mania is going to be incredible!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

JAROTO said:


> It seems Bryan won't win. The WWE is so stupid. How are they doing to miss this opportunity?


He can still go 1-1 , beat HHH but lose to Batista


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol Exactly!
> 
> It was no dq after all, so its still on! haha


Maybe it was a countout ending :lol

There was a match on RAW last year (can't remember who). It was a no DQ match...and it ended via countout :cena


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

welp, Batista is the champ...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So who won the match? It was no DQ.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Good, fun ending to an otherwise lackluster show. I still think Bryan's winning the title at Mania despite the "loser of the match looks strong before the finish" theory.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pretty horrible Raw for a Mania go-home show but awesome ending! I am more than amped to see Bryan's and Triple H;s performance this sunday - that's for sure!

Goodnight, ladies and gentlemen. As always, its been a pleasure watching with y'all!


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

Regardless of what happens at Mania, I think we can all agree that next week's crowd is gonna fuck everything up.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Amber B said:


> So who won the match? It was no DQ.


This what WWE likes to call a No Contest.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Z. Kusano said:


> Maybe it was a countout ending :lol
> 
> There was a match on RAW last year (can't remember who). It was a no DQ match...and it ended via countout :cena


Curtis Axel vs. John Cena


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

AJ_Styles_P1 said:


> The show sucked, decent ending. 1/10.
> 
> Everyone can hate on Batista all they want his in ring work isn't nearly as bad as when he first came back. He did a good job selling that match.


Absolutely. Batista looked good tonight


----------



## legendfan97 (Nov 20, 2012)

5*RVD said:


> Guys, Bryan will not lose to Triple H. That would make no sense at all. Even less sense than WWE logic we have to endure all too often.


Exactly. It wouldn't make no sense. Because if HHH wins, fans will bomb that main event just like they bomb RR 2014. 

And trust me, nobody I mean NOBODY wants that to happen.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Again HHH, Bryan, Cena, and Wyatt manage to keep me interested in WM30. I'm looking forward to it tonight!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bryan is pretty intense on the post show.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

You guys actually think Bryan's not going to win NOW because he ended the show ontop and not because he wasn't originally supposed to be in the match in the first place? Come'on now.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

Lol you guys are so funny. Zero chance that Wrestlemania ends with the crowd booing. That's just not how Wrestlemania works, did you all start watching the WWE in the last 2 years or something.


----------



## kariverson (Jan 28, 2014)

Hopefully DB won't win. HHH is leagues above him.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

so fucking what if Bryan doesn't win the title ? the fact that he's doing double duty at WM proves that he's getting a mega push and will win the title sooner or later

bunch of cry-babies, grow up


----------



## Timpatriot (Dec 4, 2013)

If the standing tall rule applied 100% of the time, wouldn't it become a tad predictable? I wouldn't read too much into it


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn.

That crowd had just sat through: Main Event, Superstars, Smackdown, AND the rest of Raw.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> AWESOME ending. Bryan isn't winning at Mania obviously but I guess that was already obvious.
> 
> Actually a pretty good RAW, there wasn't really any filler. They could've done a lot more considering this is Wrestlemania 30 and everyone is thrown in a random Battle Royal instead of any storylines or feuds, but as far as the show is concerned this was a good RAW no doubt.


I think we were watching different shows, it pretty much sucked for pre wrestle mania raw.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Rate RAW 3/31/14*

I give it a 6


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

BigEMartin said:


> Triple H loves D Bry. Did you see how well he sold those attacks?


Trips hasn't sold for anyone like that since the Attitude Era.


----------



## HockeyGoalieEh (Apr 10, 2010)

Amber B said:


> So who won the match? It was no DQ.


"Christley Knows Best" is the new "Heidi."


----------



## SuperDanielBryan (Mar 23, 2014)

kariverson said:


> Hopefully DB won't win. HHH is leagues above him.


But... but.. Daniel Bryan is the greatest thing since sliced bread...


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

Superhippy said:


> Lol you guys are so funny. Zero chance that Wrestlemania ends with the crowd booing. That's just not how Wrestlemania works, did you all start watching the WWE in the last 2 years or something.


apparently, you didn't see last year's Wrestlemania


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

lol @ everyone assuming HHH is winning because Bryan stood tall on the go home show. Makes it more unpredictable, that's it. Still 90% sure D-Bry is going over.

Hunter bumped and sold like a maniac for him just now. Wow. I'm pumped as hell for that match.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: Rate RAW 3/31/14*

:bryan/10

average standard rating for the past two years


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

If Bryan won't win the title because of politics by Triple H, Cena could be chosen by Vince to take the title at Summerslam until the fans are forced to cheer white supremacists attacking him on RAW the night after.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

he needed the momentum if you think about it
untill this ending it looked like bryan is out of the mainevent scene since it was all about Triple H - Orton- Batista the last two weeks


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bryan is bringing sexy pothead realness like a motherfucker. Got damn.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> Absolutely. Batista looked good tonight


He has looked a tad bit better each week.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Rate RAW 3/31/14*

1

Not even joking


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

*Re: Rate RAW 3/31/14*

I'd give it a 7/10


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

HHH sold that ending extremely well. He made that look like a super beat down.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Superhippy said:


> Lol you guys are so funny. Zero chance that Wrestlemania ends with the crowd booing. That's just not how Wrestlemania works, did you all start watching the WWE in the last 2 years or something.


Because the crows sure LOVED Cena vs Rock MARK II


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: Rate RAW 3/31/14*

2 out of 10. Saved by Bryan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan is going to avenge Booker T's mania loss. :mark::mark:


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Daniel Bryan was a fucking boss in the ending. It's great to see the crowd wake up and it's even better to see him this over. I'm pretty hyped for Bryan/HHH and the triple threat. Whatever happens, this site is going to lose its mind lol.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

PacoAwesome said:


> Trips hasn't sold for anyone like that since the Attitude Era.


I know he sold it really well like he couldn't fight back ,lol. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryan on this pre-show. :mark:


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Rate RAW 3/31/14*

2/10


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Rate RAW 3/31/14*

I'll be honest -- I missed an hour of it. the parts I saw were decent though.

for a pre mania show it was a little bit of a letdown, but overall a solid show


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: Rate RAW 3/31/14*

That shit was a 2.


----------



## StaindFlame (Oct 3, 2011)

kariverson said:


> Hopefully DB won't win. HHH is leagues above him.


\:lmao:lmao:lmaofpalm


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy balls. Wade and Bryan. Look at how their careers turned out.
Damn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I still think Bryan is winning, despite standing tall.

Bryan has taken NUMEROUS beatdowns since SummerSlam. This one standing tall moment doesn't take away from that.

Plus, I think WWE knows a lot of fans have caught on to their formula of the guy who stands tall the Raw before a PPV loses. I think they are just trying to make WM as unpredictable as possible.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I will agree that Batista has improved. He isn't gassing out as quick like he was before. What is up with his arm anyway? He is always holding it. With that said, Tonight showed that Batista vs. Orton at WrestleMania would have sucked. They had to make it No DQ so that they could use weapons to make it at least slightly entertaining.

Not everyone who wins or gets the upper hand on the go home show loses at the PPV. Cena got the upper hand in the end against Bray, do you think that automatically means that Bray will win at WrestleMania? Of course not. Cena will probably overcome the odds anyway. Just like theres still a chance that Daniel Bryan will make it past Triple H at WrestleMania.

I'm hyped for a match or two for WrestleMania, but not for the whole PPV. I still can't believe that WrestleMania is only days away.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

we still have Smackdown to come, so trips may get the final say before mania


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bryan is killing it on the mic right now.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H should open the ppv


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

so next weeks raw is going to have a proper wrestlemania build right


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Cena will somehow win the title.


*FUCK THAT!*


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Korvin said:


> I will agree that Batista has improved. He isn't gassing out as quick like he was before. What is up with his arm anyway? He is always holding it. With that said, Tonight showed that Batista vs. Orton at WrestleMania would have sucked. They had to make it No DQ so that they could use weapons to make it at least slightly entertaining.
> 
> I'm hyped for a match or two for WrestleMania, but not for the whole PPV. I still can't believe that WrestleMania is only days away.


He was selling the arm. He got thrown into the post at the very beginning of the match then continued to take punishment on his arm as the match went along.

It was a really good job selling, nothing's wrong with his arm.

I enjoyed Bryan beating the shit out of HHH, that was awesome, I enjoyed the match too (nothing great but I enjoyed it)

Aside from that I changed the channel here & there, and I fell asleep periodically throughout the show.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

I fell asleep half way through. The only part that seemed interesting was my anticipation of Bryan attacking Triple H.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

SpeedStick said:


> Daniel Bryan vs. Triple H should open the ppv


lol no.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Orton and Batista are complete and utter non-entities in the title match and this overall storyline. There will be zero drama in the title match triple threat as a result.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

I meant that the ratings are going down earlier due to Bryan coming back.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hope to God Daniel Bryan walks out of Mania with the title. 

I mean, he has to, right?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Guys, every single Face stood tall. They're just trying to sell Mania.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Bryan attacks hhh at press conference


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

It doesn't help the theme music for WM this year sucks..

I just know one thing.. its only 7 days till the Rawaftermania!
7 days till the best show of the year!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I know its Kojima said:


> Watching raw on the dvr. They show an entire video of the people hhh "conquered" yet he had to attack from behind or use weapons to beat them. Idk if I'm expressing myself properly but these long winded hhh promos and him "dominating" these people who the crowd actually like while pushing his friends is what made me stop watching in 06-07. O look, here comes Batista and randy orton...exciting


QFT. 




Also, I remember this match of Goldberg vs Triple H, when Goldberg defeated Triple H for the World heavyweight title in a 1 on 1 match. 








HHH didn't' burry Goldberg, Goldberg left WWE on his on demeanor.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Orton and Batista are complete and utter non-entities in the title match and this overall storyline. There will be zero drama in the title match triple threat as a result.


Well, the fans made their choice. Batista was just wrong place, wrong time. The match matters less to me anyway, its all about the moment.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

The WWE is run by invisible people controlled by Vince McMahon! Who is the face authority figure?


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Osize10 said:


> pretty sure Bryan isn't going over Sunday lol....oh well


Os, NO! You will NOT lose faith now!

'Mania is YOUR moment...enjoy this!


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I hope to God Daniel Bryan walks out of Mania with the title.
> 
> I mean, he has to, right?


Abso-fucking-lutely, and it should happen, and he DESERVES it, nobody can tell me otherwise, and imo, anyone who isn't happy about it are just fools.


----------



## aVanillaMidget (Feb 1, 2013)

My least favorite part of tonight's Raw was the Taker/Lesnar segment. Other than that, everything just seemed to make sense, and fall into place. There were no surprises, really, but still a great go-home. 

*
My FULL Monday Night Raw before Mania Review*


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan is going to avenge Booker T's mania loss. :mark::mark:


Oh please fpalm lol these Bryan marks.


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

Boring. 3/10. 

Orton & Batista are completely insignificant. Entire thing is built around Bryan vs HHH.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Meanwhile, CM Punk chanters, are they happy and/or dismayed by his apparent engagement to AJ Lee?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Heyman no sells the main event on the post show. :lol


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Cena will somehow win the title.


A Wrestlemania IX ending http://youtu.be/Qk1nLeZoN4c?t=4m8s


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

WWE needs to call an audible for the title match at WM. Orton and Batista are total afterthoughts in this program now. To the point the main event should be HHH vs Bryan, but that's impossible to do given the current set-up. 

Maybe have HHH announce that Bryan is automatically in the triple threat, and that HHH will take on whoever wins it to close WM or something because he wants the title now and if he's in a triple threat he can lose the match without getting pinned and he can't accept that. So Bryan vs Orton vs Batista happens, and then the winner gets HHH to main event the show.


----------



## hbgoo1975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Vince McMahon is too fond of big white skinheads as top face champions. :cuss: The smiley I just put is exactly how I feel.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

"most important wrestlemania of the year" Wow Josh Roberts, wow...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

gamegenie said:


> QFT.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah but Goldberg was ultimately another guy for Triple H to go through. Evolution beat up Goldberg at Summerslam in the Elimination Chamber when he should have won the World title. Finally wins it the next month only to lose the title three months later to the same guy he beat.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

I will never understand you people who say Bryan is losing to HHH because he stood tall on the go home show. Lesnar got the upper hand tonight too. I guess the streak is ending as well, right.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

The whole 'standing tall before WM = Automatic loss' argument is pretty irrelevant in this case. Should we not forget that Stone Cold drowned The Rock and The McMahons in beer the last Raw before WM?


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

i think wwe have built the Authority angle and Cena vs Wyatt very well, and Taker vs Lesnar has been meh. the problem is other than that the card seems pointless. 

the fact that there is none of the following matches is just down right stupidity:
Cody Rhodes vs Goldust
Shield triple threat
Swagger vs Cesaro
NXT championship match
AJ vs Tamina/Paige

i mean they could of used 2 of these matches and made the mid card relevant. no one wants NAO and kane in 2014, and a battle royal? whats the point when we've just had the rumble?

it's not the main events that's the problems this year, it's that crappy mid card


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE needs to call an audible for the title match at WM. Orton and Batista are total afterthoughts in this program now. To the point the main event should be HHH vs Bryan, but that's impossible to do given the current set-up.
> 
> Maybe have HHH announce that Bryan is automatically in the triple threat, and that HHH will take on whoever wins it to close WM or something because he wants the title now and if he's in a triple threat he can lose the match without getting pinned and he can't accept that. So Bryan vs Orton vs Batista happens, and then the winner gets HHH to main event the show.


this is excellent. only flaw is bryan would be defending the title to close out the show which is just not the same as winning the title. but it could still work if they do it well.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE needs to call an audible for the title match at WM. Orton and Batista are total afterthoughts in this program now. To the point the main event should be HHH vs Bryan, but that's impossible to do given the current set-up.
> 
> Maybe have HHH announce that Bryan is automatically in the triple threat, and that HHH will take on whoever wins it to close WM or something because he wants the title now and if he's in a triple threat he can lose the match without getting pinned and he can't accept that. So Bryan vs Orton vs Batista happens, and then the winner gets HHH to main event the show.


Better if HHH enters himself into the triple threat automatically and wins and then the show closes with Bryan winning it off HHH.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Some GOAT LEVEL selling from hunter. Epic ending. was totally :mark: out the entire time.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> this is excellent. only flaw is bryan would be defending the title to close out the show which is just not the same as winning the title. but it could still work if they do it well.


Good point. They'd have to counteract this by giving Bryan's initial triple threat victory no basking in the win moment. Right after he wins the match, HHH attacks - so quickly after that there is no official "Winner and new wwe world heavyweight champion Daniel Bryan" announcement. Literally seconds after Bryan pins Orton with the running knee HHH's music blasts and he makes his big entrance. So they'd almost have to no-sell the title win, to make the eventual defeat of HHH and Bryan finally getting the hands on his title in the post match glow the big pop moment.

Also the announcers could play up how Bryan lost the title in 17 seconds to Sheamus once, and now could lose the title to HHH after only holding it for mere minutes.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Show felt like a regular RAW, not how a go-home show to Wrestlemania show should feel, 4/10.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

Gwilt said:


> The whole 'standing tall before WM = Automatic loss' argument is pretty irrelevant in this case. Should we not forget that Stone Cold drowned The Rock and The McMahons in beer the last Raw before WM?


Yes, but WWE knew how to book in those days, now it's the same old predictable stuff


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Contrarian said:


> Some GOAT LEVEL selling from hunter. Epic ending. was totally :mark: out the entire time.


Agreed totally. Great work by Triple H tonight!


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

Hunter/Bryan stay steeling the show week after week. :yes :yes :yes I do hope it continues atleast one more PPV, only with Bryan as the champion defending the title, not chasing it.


----------



## MBL (Jan 26, 2006)

Boots To Chests said:


> Better if HHH enters himself into the triple threat automatically and wins and then the show closes with Bryan winning it off HHH.


This! Should have gone that route in the first place. Then we get the Evolution triple threat and the ultimate Bryan/HHH finale.


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

The go home show was pretty good, i saw a lil better ones doe . Well time for Smackdown.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

Boots To Chests said:


> Better if HHH enters himself into the triple threat automatically and wins and then the show closes with Bryan winning it off HHH.


Trips wins his match with Bryan with a screwjob ending thus putting HHH in the Triple Threat match with Batista and Orton.

Trips wins the Triple Threat match and the WWE title then Vince comes out and starts Bryan v HHH for the title and the end of WM.


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

How many times did HHH say this is the viper?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Do people even care about Orton/Batista? It's all about HHH and Bryan. I wish those two could close the show for the title.


----------



## Boots To Chests (Nov 20, 2013)

Satanixx said:


> Trips wins his match with Bryan with a screwjob ending thus putting HHH in the Triple Threat match with Batista and Orton.
> 
> Trips wins the Triple Threat match and the WWE title then Vince comes out and starts Bryan v HHH for the title and the end of WM.


I'd be a fan of that


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bryan should just go over clean

enough of this deus ex machina stuff if the face is gonna go over the heel for the top prize then he should do it and do it clean way more often than not*

*run-ins by stone cold are always acceptable


----------



## evilshade (Feb 23, 2014)

Mediocre and predictable show. Would've been better if Bryan came out and attacked Steph on the table instead while HHH tries to pull him off her, he refuses to let go, putting her in a submission hold and the show closes with Steph tapping out


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Returned from the show. This was loads of fun. 

It was a pretty smarky crowd, although most of the smarks were concentrated on one side of the arena. Lots of Punk chants and Yes chants throughout the show. For whatever reason, the crowd cheered Batista... probably b/c he's the hometown guy. Ending was great, with Bryan standing tall. 

Overall, it was a fun show with a good crowd. Lots of Punk chants, Yes chants, Usos chants and other chants on the metro car and metro stations, as well.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

Satanixx said:


> Trips wins his match with Bryan with a screwjob ending thus putting HHH in the Triple Threat match with Batista and Orton.
> 
> Trips wins the Triple Threat match and the WWE title then Vince comes out and starts Bryan v HHH for the title and the end of WM.


The downside is the crowd would totally turn on the triple threat match, and maybe even the rest of the card. And then you're seeing HHH vs. Bryan twice on the same card... but I'm assuming you're saying the second match would be a quick like 5 minute thing.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Returned from the show. This was loads of fun.
> 
> It was a pretty smarky crowd, although most of the smarks were concentrated on one side of the arena. Lots of Punk chants and Yes chants throughout the show. For whatever reason, the crowd cheered Batista... probably b/c he's the hometown guy. Ending was great, with Bryan standing tall.
> 
> Overall, it was a fun show with a good crowd. Lots of Punk chants, Yes chants, Usos chants and other chants on the metro car and metro stations, as well.


Did you cream when you saw Cody Rhodes out there? :lmao :cody


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

evilshade said:


> Mediocre and predictable show. Would've been better if Bryan came out and attacked Steph on the table instead while HHH tries to pull him off her, he refuses to let go, putting her in a submission hold and the show closes with Steph tapping out


I thought they booked Bryan was great. He didn't come out smiling, he wasn't cutting a cheesy promo, that was just a pure rage beatdown. And HHH was selling like a don. If he's going to put his hands on Stephanie, you save that for Mania.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Eulonzo said:


> Did you cream when you saw Cody Rhodes out there? :lmao :cody


No, the only super mark out moments for me were Ziggler's entrance and Bryan coming out at the end. :lol

Was cheering for Cody, though.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Crowd was really into the Real Americans, too. Fans loved Cesaro. Loved the Wyatts, too. Mixed on Cena. And Ziggler was the most over among anyone in the battle royal.

How did the crowd seem on TV? B/c, if it seemed weak, that's total bullshit and awful audio processing, or something, because it was a great crowd.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat (Nov 23, 2011)

RhodesForWHC said:


> Crowd was really into the Real Americans, too. Fans loved Cesaro. Loved the Wyatts, too. Mixed on Cena. And Ziggler was the most over among anyone in the battle royal.
> 
> How did the crowd seem on TV? B/c, if it seemed weak, that's total bullshit and awful audio processing, or something, because it was a great crowd.


Just finished watching RAW and I thought the crowd was pretty good. You could tell a section or two were smarky during some chants because they didn't sound like everyone was partaking all over the arena. I didn't even mind that Batista got cheered somewhat in his hometown cos he was the lesser of evils with Orton and HHH so creative made it work with the stories being told. Sounded electric when Bryan jumped the barricade to beat up HHH too.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I actually fell asleep during the third hour and woke up about 5 minutes before Bryan attacked Triple H.


----------



## Mr White (May 25, 2011)

They must be pushing WrestleMania back a week because this couldn't have been the go home show.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

RKO85 said:


> Oh please fpalm lol these Bryan marks.


Um, actually, that's exactly what they were talking about on the post show. Don't blame him.


----------



## Romangirl252 (Feb 13, 2014)

I thought tonight show was good... it was nice seeing Cena getting one over on Bray... Loved seeing Roman beating on Kane... I was jumping all over the place when Bryan came and attack Hunter... I also loved seeing Bryan on backstage pass


----------



## BRRROCK-LESNAR (Jul 5, 2013)

It was nice seeing the crowd cheer and show interest to that tag team match. Helps motivate those guys.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

I enjoyed:
-Bray Wyatt/Cena segment. Liked Cena's promo backstage as well.
-That Triple H monologue video showed a lot of guys he buried back then. The whole promo was pretty good. Awesome heel stuff from HHH and Stephanie.
-Enjoyed Piper's Pit segment although Piper was over-reacting too much.
-Main event match between Orton/Batista was okay. Loved Daniel Bryan coming to attack Triple H and the crowd sure was hot for it as well.

Everything else that happened in the show made sense but no need to go through them. I still think the buildup for Lesnar/Undertaker got kinda weakened and this week's showdown still felt lackluster.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Pretty decent go home show. :mark: :mark: for Daniel Bryan at the end.

All in all, i'm bloody excited for Wrestlemania. Excitement to rise as the week goes on!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

did anybody really enjoy Big E vs Rio? Was a solid match imo.


----------



## CookiePuss (Sep 30, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Go back and watch ANY of his segments the past few weeks and listen to the crowd right after a Reigns spot, instant boos. They boo his growl, his flexes, and all his moves after the initial shock pop. They don't do that with Rollins or Ambrose.


I think you're misunderstanding the crowd roaring for boos... nice try though


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> did anybody really enjoy Big E vs Rio? Was a solid match imo.


It was the same as it has been every single time they've met. Actually their matches when Dolph was injured were actually better except that they were at a time when Big E was largely unknown.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

As sad as it is to say, the HHH and Cena promo's were probably the best parts of the show, the Daniel Bryan stuff at the end wasn't bad, beyond that though I thought it was a pretty bad show.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

so, who the hell won the match... (it was no DQ)


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Orton - First man to get a decent match out of Batista since returning:ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex::ex:

something Bryan,Del Rio,Sheamus & Ziggler failed to do


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> WWE needs to call an audible for the title match at WM. Orton and Batista are total afterthoughts in this program now. To the point the main event should be HHH vs Bryan, but that's impossible to do given the current set-up.
> 
> Maybe have HHH announce that Bryan is automatically in the triple threat, and that HHH will take on whoever wins it to close WM or something because he wants the title now and if he's in a triple threat he can lose the match without getting pinned and he can't accept that. So Bryan vs Orton vs Batista happens, and then the winner gets HHH to main event the show.


what should happen is D Bry would get screwed in his match with HHH, Hunter likes building heat for himself to make him look like he's a genius and still relevant. 

Once HHH/Batista/Orton are set to square off Hogan interrupts and overrules the Authority by inserting D Bry into the main event turning it into a fatal 4 way. this is how it should go, imagine the heatache of the fans and then that insane pop for D Bry once he's re-inserted into the Main Event?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Cena/Wyatt has been excellent story telling.

Fair play to Cena, he was great last night. I still think Bray will win.


----------



## Powers of Pain (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree with Bret Hart............4/10 at best

Positives:

HHH heeling it up as only he can
Daniel Bryan kicking ass to close the show
Two appearances by Summer Rae and THOSE legs
John Cena's promo (when he does those ones rather than his jokey ones i enjoy them)
The Shield (heels or faces these guys are just great)

Negatives:

Big Show winning the pre Andre Giant battle royal (yawn)
First segment with HHH/Orton/Batista went on WAY too long
Natalya doing her impression of a housebrick again
Cody/Goldust vs Sandow/Fandango.........again
The Brock/Taker segment was lousy as has most of the build up been


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Reaper Jones said:


> It was the same as it has been every single time they've met. Actually their matches when Dolph was injured were actually better except that they were at a time when Big E was largely unknown.


Shoot, i remember those, but I would have to go back and see.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Dat ending :mark::mark::mark:

Also I really enjoyed the little Cena/Wyatt's segment. Good stuff. Can't wait for WM! :


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

So what happened to the main-event? Did it continue on WWE Network or something?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

This was INSANE live. Oh my God. Crowd was crazy hot absolutely electric atmosphere for most of the show and considering we sat through main event, superstars, Smackdown AND raw, fuck any of you who say other wise. The ending segment was so crazy. Jesus the building was shaking with yes chants. It's so amazing to be part of that and I can't wait until it becomes 70,000 strong on Sunday. 

TRIPLE H THY GOD HEEL TAKE A FUCKING BOW. That burial video package and the fandango dancing and just everything :lmao :lmao. When Bryan and Hunter lock up in the ring it's goin to be fucking insane I CANT WAIT! Sorry if im being super positive right now but im still buzzing from this. The Cena Wyatt segment was also electric live. That was awesome. 

Overall fun show that was tough at times because of how long it was but worth it in the end by far. Flying out to New Orelans on Thursday and im PUMPED. Trips/Bryan. Let's do thIIIIISSSSSSSSS!

:mark:


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

Just started watching. Glad to see Batista's spotlight return.

It's also good to see something a little different from Cena, appearing behind The Wyatts with the mask was a lot better than coming out and cutting the same promo he always does.

Miz being a heel again is a god send, he's so much better as a heel. Although I think he's just being brought in to hype the Battle Royal and then leave to do whatever he was doing previously.


----------



## Xderby (Oct 26, 2013)

Starbuck said:


> This was INSANE live. Oh my God. Crowd was crazy hot absolutely electric atmosphere for most of the show and considering we sat through main event, superstars, Smackdown AND raw, fuck any of you who say other wise. The ending segment was so crazy. Jesus the building was shaking with yes chants. It's so amazing to be part of that and I can't wait until it becomes 70,000 strong on Sunday.
> 
> TRIPLE H THY GOD HEEL TAKE A FUCKING BOW. That burial video package and the fandango dancing and just everything :lmao :lmao. When Bryan and Hunter lock up in the ring it's goin to be fucking insane I CANT WAIT! Sorry if im being super positive right now but im still buzzing from this. The Cena Wyatt segment was also electric live. That was awesome.
> 
> ...


I want to see more guys like you on this forum,not fucking haters "WEAK BUILD UP,PREDICTABLE MATCH,OMG A GUY WHO DONT HAVE 20YEARS OLD FUCK,FUCK BATISTA,FUCK HHH,X-PAC HEAT,FUCK EVERYONE,FUCK ORTON,FUCK CENA ,FUCK BRYAN,SETH ROLLINS WITH WWE,WCW,ECW,TAG TEAM,INTERCONTINENTAL,USA BELT OR WE RIOT,CM PUNK CM PUNK CM PUNK


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Right before the main event, the power went out for some strange reason over here.

Just caught up with it now. Enjoyed the Batista/Orton match (even if you're not allowed to make that statement in here) and the ending with Bryan showing up was awesome.

It sucks to see Orton's reign end on Sunday but if they rebuild him without jobbing him out and making him an afterthought despite being champion, then it's probably for the best. :mark: for WM already!


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

So Cena goes from being unphased by Bray one week and burying him in a promo to being scared, visibly shaken and paranoid the next week, and then going back to being unphased and attempting to bury him on the mic while making Bray look like a fool this week. 

Where is the consistency?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Great way to end the show.
Enjoyed the hell out of it. My little Brother went nuts when Bryan came out and beat Triple H. Pretty bumped for Wrestlemania to be honest. Did not actually believe they could make me interested in their product again


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> This was INSANE live. Oh my God. Crowd was crazy hot absolutely electric atmosphere for most of the show and considering we sat through main event, superstars, Smackdown AND raw, fuck any of you who say other wise. The ending segment was so crazy. Jesus the building was shaking with yes chants. It's so amazing to be part of that and I can't wait until it becomes 70,000 strong on Sunday.
> 
> TRIPLE H THY GOD HEEL TAKE A FUCKING BOW. That burial video package and the fandango dancing and just everything :lmao :lmao. When Bryan and Hunter lock up in the ring it's goin to be fucking insane I CANT WAIT! Sorry if im being super positive right now but im still buzzing from this. The Cena Wyatt segment was also electric live. That was awesome.
> 
> ...


So good to see a positive post like this! And yes, my friend, you will have the time of your life at Mania!

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Not a bad Go Home show, could always be better but was solid.

Taker and Lesnar was a good way to open, as expected Brock got the upper hand to look half strong for Sunday, feud has been alright for the little part we have seen, hopefully they deliver a good match on Sunday which I am sure they will.

Cena walking behind the Wyatt family was fucking brilliant, I really liked it, something different was good to see Bray and the family spooked out for once, Bray's sermon was brilliant again, his character is perfection right now, his done a brilliant job and this feud has been very very good, hopefully the match delivers and after tonight I have a slim hope that Bray may just go over.

Not enough of The Shield for my liking, what they did was very little but good, just love they're baby face run at the moment, good to see the crowd behind them. I think they will lose Sunday tbh, but really hope they get a good time on the show.

DAT ENDING was amazing, absolutely brilliant, wasn't expecting much but from the moment Bryan arrived till the end of the show it was deafening and nearly blew my ear drums with my surround sound. HHH sold the beating to perfection, in fact HHH was brilliant all night, his promo and video package were classic heel work and loved it all putting everyone beneath him but he did it well. Bryan gaining the upper hand on all 3 other men was strange, but nonetheless the crowd loved it, I have no idea what to expect on Sunday from either match, really no idea that ending sold Mania though, was brilliant the crowd was amazing and that "YES" chant was honestly one of the best ones we have heard.

Overall pretty good show, decent go home show and crowd was amazing, can't wait for Sunday now!


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Were the crowd chanting Bad News Barrett during that brief look at the network panel with Riley and Booker T?


----------



## _Triple_H_ (Apr 29, 2007)

cena wearing the mask was awesome


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Started and finished great, refreshing not to see the focus being on Cena for a change going into Wrestlemania. Him with the mask was the most interesting thing he's done in years.

Fans need to stop chanting for Punk now though, its getting tiring.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Dat ending :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

only way ending couldve been better was if steph took that flying dive out of the ring too

really looking forward to her getting a running knee at WM


----------



## r0scoe (Apr 1, 2014)

3 Hours of RAW is just too much nowadays. Way too much filler


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

I thought it was a pretty good go home Raw in the end. 

-Segment with Piper and the Battle Royale participents served it's purpose. I think it is interesting that this isn't just a Jobber Royale. My money is on Ziggler. Big Show won't win, they are trying to make us think he will a little too hard.

-Divas match is going to be a clusterfuck but I think the WWE knows that which is why they are going to have just one pinfall. Coordinating a multi-fall match between them would be nearly impossible. I expect atleast 8 divas like Alicia Fox will just get thrown out of the ring and lay on the floor for 7 minutes.

-Shield v. Kane/Outlaws is what it is. Looks like a 2 star match, anything more would be a bonus.

- Cena v. Wyatt should be great.

- Taker v. Lesnar's build has been weak, but I am sure they both know that so I am expecting the match itself to be awesome.

- HHH v. Bryan will be match of the night. It will be one of HHH's best matches of his entire Mania career.

- Batista gave us a glimmer of hope that he would be the Batista that is fun to watch yesterday. A Triple Threat match is the best thing for him anyways. There should be constant action the entire time.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

This Raw actually kinda made me realize that I still enjoy watching Raw even without Punk. Until now I figured I was just still watching so that if something big happened, I wouldn't miss it the way I did in 1996, 1998, and everything in the 2000s.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

So Naomi has dropped her pirate gimmick, huh? 8*D

And I can't believe I'm saying this, but Cena was pretty awesome. Except for his headband.


----------



## rakija (Oct 22, 2013)

Compared to the past three weeks, it fell short for me. It wasn't bad; but, it didn't hype me in the way I expected


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

The end of RAW was fantastic. Fucking loved it and marked hard. 
When Bryan pushed HHH over the barricade and the steel steps :banderas :banderas :banderas

Cena slowly coming out of the dark with the Sheep mask was awesome, also loved his backstage promo. Kill me. 

NAOMI 4 DIVAS CHAMP :mark:
SLATER 4 WINNING THE ANDRE THE GIANT MEMORIAL BATTLE ROYAL :mark: :mark: :mark: enaldo


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

If you ever needed to know why Daniel Bryan should beat Triple H this Sunday, the last five minutes should tell you why. What an ending!


----------



## CW270 (Jan 22, 2014)

I have no doubt Daniel Bryan is walking out of Mania WWE Champion now.Its going to happen people!!


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

First time watching it and just caught the supposed 'burial' of Fandango. The fuck you guys smoking? Getting too carried away with this LOL BURIAL shit.

:berry

The video was pretty cool though.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Still can't believe WWE missed the chance for Goldust/Cody at WM instead there fighting 2 absolute idiots in Fandango and Sandow the week before WM


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

Oh my lord that HHH promo was fantastic!


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

HHH/Bryan stuff was superb :banderas

Have to say I am really loving everything involving Wyatt and Cena also


----------



## Jimshine (May 16, 2013)

Sorry guys, but it was straight up ass, apart from Bryan owning HHH and Cena in the mask


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

The end was great, wish Bryan was allowed to punish HHH more because that attack was nothing compared to the beating he took but i guess it set up Mania perfectly with HHH running away instead of just getting layed out in the ring.

Daniel Bryan sure knows how to wake a crowd up, and people still say it's just his chant that is over and not him :ti


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

SoupBro said:


> The end was great, wish Bryan was allowed to punish HHH more because that attack was nothing compared to the beating he took but i guess it set up Mania perfectly with HHH running away instead of just getting layed out in the ring.
> 
> Daniel Bryan sure knows how to wake a crowd up, and people still say it's just his chant that is over and not him :ti


Yeah, people saying his chant is over and not him are truly delusional. When Bryan ran out, the crowd erupted, and everyone was chanting Yes. There was a big pop and people were going crazy, many chanting Daniel Bryan, some continuing their Yes chants. And people were still chanting Yes in the metro cars and the metro station after the show ended. People were more interested in Bryan than anyone else by a significant margin. Taker was very over, as well.

In other words, people were very excited for Bryan, it was clear that everybody was really into him. The Yes chants are just an easy and appealing way to express approval of Bryan for many fans.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

checkcola said:


> All the babyfaces stood tall on RAW, just saying


Pretty sure Brock Lesnar's a heel.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

TheGMofGods said:


> Pretty sure Brock Lesnar's a heel.


Yeah, I actually forgot about that Brock getting the upper hand, so I guess Taker is winning, rest heels


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

It should be:

1) Triple H defeats Bryan via a pure screwjob. This gets him into the Main Event.
2) Hogan comes out and inserts Bryan into the main event due to the screwjob. This gets Bryan into the Main Event.

The 4-way should be an elimination match like in WM 2000 where the last man not to be pinned is the champion. Not a 4-way where first pin wins everything(ala triple threat but with 4 people).

Orton gets pinned first and Is out.
Batista gets pinned second and Is out.

Then its Triple H v Daniel Bryan for the title. Bryan wins it all.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas (Sep 16, 2013)

tailhook said:


> It should be:
> 
> 1) Triple H defeats Bryan via a pure screwjob. This gets him into the Main Event.
> 2) Hogan comes out and inserts Bryan into the main event due to the screwjob. This gets Bryan into the Main Event.
> ...


No.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

TheGMofGods said:


> No.


Lol. Yes! Yes! Yes! :

That said.. my breakdown is pretty much the most logical and keeps the main event from being anticlimactic(which was always a possibility with a TH/Bryan slobberknocker to kick things off). 

In other words, you're looking at a 5 minute quick setup false fight with a false ending, and then the actual Main Event, a 4-way true elimination match, with the real TH/Bryan 5-star slobberknocker for the title ending it. It, on the one hand, soothes TH's ego in that he technically will be 1-1 against Bryan, and on the other hand Bryan can say that the Main Event was essentially him and Hunter(like Rock vs TH was in 2000). Orton and Batista(like Big Show and Foley), were simply chum to kick things off(which is by and large what they've been since the Rumble.. nonexistant. 

It'll also has the two guys who were never supposed to be in the main event in the first place vying for the title, something that's too much fun to pass up.


----------



## Screwball (Aug 20, 2013)

Just saw the show, it was decent. The Cena/Wyatt segment was really well-done, the feud has had a pretty good build mainly due to the brilliance of Bray nevertheless it's nice to see Cena be a bit more edgy. Triple H and Stephanie were great once again, they've really found their groove at the right time, there was a serious message behind their promo regarding the fickleness of fans and Haitch continues to produce his best work since his Evolution days and he sold Bryan's offense really well, it's very clear that Triple H's aim is to propel Bryan into the stratosphere. Disappointed we didn't get more Shield, but I assume there will be more on Smackdown.

Special mention to the crowd, really enthusiastic.


----------



## Superhippy (Jan 28, 2014)

SoupBro said:


> The end was great, wish Bryan was allowed to punish HHH more because that attack was nothing compared to the beating he took but i guess it set up Mania perfectly with HHH running away instead of just getting layed out in the ring.
> 
> Daniel Bryan sure knows how to wake a crowd up, and people still say it's just his chant that is over and not him :ti



I'm with you. All of the people saying Bryan is popular just because of the Yes chants either just started watching in the last month or are just delusional. He is constantly putting on exciting matches which is a hell of alot more then I can say for most of the WWE's roster. Is Cesaro just popular because people like saying "We the People". No. If that was the case then people would be chanting We the People at Swagger too, but they don't. People do it because it is the best way of showing your appreciation for that wrestler.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyone think HHH/Bryan will end in a double countout or draw or something so both get added to the main event? I'd imagine Hunter would prefer being the final boss, not someone Bryan beats on the way to the title. As long as Bryan becomes champion I'm happy but there's a possibility both men pull double duty.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Quoth the Raven said:


> Anyone think HHH/Bryan will end in a double countout or draw or something so both get added to the main event? I'd imagine Hunter would prefer being the final boss, not someone Bryan beats on the way to the title. As long as Bryan becomes champion I'm happy but there's a possibility both men pull double duty.


I've been saying the ME is probably a 4-way since like March.


----------



## TwistedLogic (Feb 17, 2013)

Have a feeling Bryan is going to beat Triple H, and then Triple H is going to cost him the belt. I wouldn't be surprised if Triple H wants to continue the feud another month or so to get one over on Bryan at Extreme Rules or something while Batista gets his token championship run that he was promised.


----------



## the_final_task82 (Jun 26, 2011)

tailhook said:


> I've been saying the ME is probably a 4-way since like March.


It was technically March two days ago.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Surprised nobody mentioned it. How did nobody on here laugh when they were plugging the WWE Network, and following the plug, Cole was like "Call your cable or satellite provider to order Wrestlemania!"


----------



## ABAS (Apr 2, 2007)

dxbender said:


> Surprised nobody mentioned it. How did nobody on here laugh when they were plugging the WWE Network, and following the plug, Cole was like "Call your cable or satellite provider to order Wrestlemania!"





I would not be 100% surprised if the stream on WWE Network died, froze, or went down cause of too many people trying to watch it on there.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Sidewinder400 said:


> I would not be 100% surprised if the stream on WWE Network died, froze, or went down cause of too many people trying to watch it on there.


I completely agree with this.. but it won't be on purpose lol.

They've also done a fairly good job stabilizing the Network since it went Live, so here's hoping they pull it off without a hitch. The HoF ceremony the night before should be a very good stress test.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

I DON'T CARE. . No Goldberg, No Rock, No Stone cold, No Sting, no Serious 'I HAVE to watch this' build ups. No thanks, not even for 10 bucks .
2/10


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

Just watched the show and some overall thoughts: 

- The Streak vs The Beast feud is horrible. The idea of Lesnar needing a distraction to enter the damn ring and brawl with UT is just cringeworthy. 

- I am in the minority here but I LOVE Batista's short times on the mic as of late. Good for a quick laugh or two. God I can't stand Orton atm. Triple H is just godlike being a heel ATM and I'll even say I'll settle if he wins the WWEWHC on Sunday. There hasn't been a corporate champion and the authority in ONE person. 

- Skipped through the Wyatts/Cena stuff - I'm not skipping the feud because of Bray, no. I'm skipping it because I already know how this feud will turn out come WM30. I can't remember the last segment that had Cena in it where I watched it thoroughly. 

- Skipped through the Shield/NAO/Kane stuff: this feud really killed the momentum of the Shield IMO. They went from being red hot coming out of EC to being near irrelevant in this feud. 

Overall meh show.


----------



## Melrose92 (Apr 16, 2013)

Very poor show. Taker vs Lesnar angle is bland when both of them are great talents and it could have been epic. Loving the Bryan/HHH Title angle. So looking forward to mania.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Lee_oh_Lee said:


> I DON'T CARE. . No Goldberg, No Rock, No Stone cold, No Sting, no Serious 'I HAVE to watch this' build ups. No thanks, not even for 10 bucks .
> 2/10


Rock is going to be there, Stone Cold is going to be there, and there's a strong likelihood Sting may show up either at WM or the night after. Calm down.


----------

